# May, month of flowers! Thread for Laughter, Support, and POASs! 12 BFPs!



## confuzion

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/d6/66/04/d66604cbfb50068bcd6cc87ccb95db88.jpg​
This is a continuation of the chain of monthly threads we've had going now, for those of us who had April rain on our parades. New ladies are welcome to join! Here's to Mother's day BFPs! Cheers!

For those who are out and testing in June, here's the thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-beginnings-thread-laughter-support-poas.html

*Testers*
confuzion
ilovetomatoes
Lynny77
Green Glitter
tuesdaysbaby
AmorT
labellavie
hunni12
TeacherLynn
JJKCB
HayleyJJ
smatheson
Mezzanotte
Samanthatc
Slowloris
lintu
akilgore2012
Deal9027
MellyH
Ms_Friendly
tlk71411
Cheekygringo
MolGold
Honeyblonde 
wantbump
GreenJeans
Hotshot
iamamermaid
MegNE922
Medzi
n.miller
apms
KrissyB
Bluebearmummy
Wantababybad2
Marthea007
​

*BFP* :happydance:
sunshine85
ab75
Tui
Jaimeloves2ru
sarahz
yellowduck
MD2004
Wifey2013
Shilo
Sunshinne2014
Jbaby90
babyjoy391
_____________

Twinkie2 :angel:


​


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am here!! :wave:


----------



## twinkie2

me too!!


----------



## confuzion

Yay ladies! Feels good to start in a new thread. It's like a fresh start!

Hopefully May is kinder to us than April was! Lol. My starting the thread in March seemed to be good luck for a lot of ladies so hopefully I bring on the good luck for you ladies in May.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yay!! Confuzion is our lucky charm! :D


----------



## confuzion

Lol wish I could be my own lucky charm!! March was my most depressing cycle ever! But that's ok. It'll lift my mood for my favorite ladies to finally move on from these threads.

ILT - when is your specialist appointment?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

It will happen Confuzion!! Are you planning to go to the OB anytime soon? It looks like you've been trying for at least 1 year, right? 

Nurse appointment is on the 17th. She will do the preliminary questionnaires then schedule us for tests. Depending on my answers, I think she will also schedule the HSG test. So, we probably won't know anything for the next 2 cycles. Some of the tests are suppose to be done on the 2nd day of AF. I tried to see if I can take some of the tests before our appt but my OB was not able to find out what kind of tests needed by the specialist. So, long wait. At least it feels long to me :).


----------



## confuzion

Yeah we've been trying for 1 year since March 28th lol. But I don't think it works the same way since I've had 3 pregnancies in the meantime. I've had a lot of testing done so there's really not much else they can do for me. Just gotta wait to get pregnant again, and this time go for betas ASAP.

Hopefully it'll all fly by. Or you will get pregnant in the meantime and all tests will be unnecessary :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

aaah ok. At least you know nothing is wrong. Hopefully, we will all get sticky beans next cycle!!


----------



## confuzion

My fear that something is wrong, but there's just no technology to figure it out yet :wacko:. Unexplained recurrent pregnancy loss is not totally uncommon. And with a third loss, my chances at having a 4th are 60%!!!! 

I try not to think about that too much lol, and just hope that my next little bean will beat the odds!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think a while back...mm...maybe about 3/4 months ago. Someone posted that she has a recurring miscarriage and found out that she was low in progesterone and that was why she kept having m/c. Also, been stalking another lady who keeps having chemical. So far she has 8 chemicals. She did further tests and found out a few things. Here is the link of what she has if you are interested. Her handle name is Oldermom1975. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2115345-oldies-but-goodies-125.html#post32103965

I just found it interesting :).


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for that ILT. Just looked. I've had those autoimmune tests done. I don't have the issues. I've also had my progesterone tested, and that's definitely not my issue either.

The only real answer I have ever gotten is chromosomal testing on my MMC #2. 45X Turner's syndrome. So baby girl just didn't have the right chromosomes to keep developing. And this is a bad luck type situation. And I just keep hoping that my bad luck will run out.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awww confuzion. It will happen! :hugs: We will appreciate it more when it happens since we know how hard it is to get pregnant :).


----------



## twinkie2

Aww, I feel like I missed a bunch this afternoon, but wanted to send :hugs: to both of you!! You WILL BOTH get your babies I am certain of it!! It's only a matter of time, and hopefully that time will be sooner than later! Here's to hoping May holds lots of good news for all of us! :wine:


----------



## ab75

I'm here, af due 2nd may.
I had 4 mmc,tests all came back unexplained,then i had my 2DD's. Going for blood tests this cycle,after my chemical last cycle,as we recently moved and my new doc wants to re-test for some things.
Good luck to us all xx


----------



## confuzion

Hi ab :hi:, good luck with the tests. Keep us posted! Curious if the tests bring up something new.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm in too for May! Not sure when I O'd or if I o'd or anything so I'm just waiting for my boobs to get sore to signal af is on the way. Though I did have af like cramping today for a few moments which is odd. 

Twinkie- does your o cramping feel a bit like af cramping? 

Confuzion- you'll get your sticky bean soon:)

ILT glad you're having a stress free cycle. I think mine will be too. I won't be so gutted when af arrives like I usually am. 

What is really frustrating about not knowing when I o'd is not knowing when af will begin. How did I surivive before not knowing exactly the day af was going to arrive? Just going to have to be on the safe side and wear my old undies so I don't ruin any good ones:)


----------



## twinkie2

Hi lynny! For me the o cramps are more localized, like in the ovary areas, where my af cramps are throughout most of my lower abdomen. Not sure if that helps you out any


----------



## confuzion

I hope you made O and still get a BFP in April Lynny :hugs:

I'll put you on the list but I hope to be taking you off!


----------



## Green Glitter

Can I join? :D I'm skipping April as my late cycle pushed me into May. I'm expected on 5/5ish. :) 

Confuzion, don't give up hope! :hugs: I had 3 losses in a row before finally getting pregnant with my son. I had 1 early on, one at 7 weeks (almost 8) and one at 9 weeks, which was the hardest since we saw the heartbeat twice. But my 4th finally took, and stayed. So FX for you, too!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks for the new thread confuzion, here I am, desperately awaiting that May (Mother's Day BFP!!!!).

All the best for all of us this month. It's also the month of my fourth (OMG!) wedding anniversary&#8230; special month all round so a positive HPT would be the icing on the cake :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie!! I finally caught up with you :D. AF arrived this morning :). 

Lynny, last cycle was a whole lot more relax for me. No temping and OPK. Now I know for sure that I'd ovulate between CD 16/17 and have 13/14 LP. At this point, I could tell AF is coming without temping because I could tell that my temp dropped. It's fascinating how we noticed our bodies more while TTC :). I think I am going to do the same thing for this cycle. 

FX and lots of :dust:!


----------



## twinkie2

YAY!!! Now Confuzion just has to catch up, but I'm still thinking she might not be out yet, her chart is showing a steady temp still...hoping you tested this am confuzion!

I'm seriously considered not temping this cycle to reduce stress (last cycle was the least stressful yet), but since I've only done 1 full cycle of temping, I thought I'd do at least one more. I have noticed that I can now tell if I'm high (post-O) or low (pre-O) as soon as I wake up in the morning now. And since I seem to be pretty regular, I think if this cycle holds steady and still no bfp, I'll probably try a cycle without and see how the stress level goes. Hoping I can stay calm this cycle like, last, but who knows. Spring seems to bring the crazy out in people-seriously!! At least the weather is finally straightening out here...bring on the garden gloves:yipee:

TB-:hi: I hope May is a good month for all of us. Mother's Day BFPs would seriously be the best 1st MD present to me! May is also our anniversary, 5 years already for us!!


----------



## Lynny77

Green glitter- welcome! I'm a fairly long cycler too:) 

Confuzion- you're so sweet! and you're not out yet for April! Hopefully the witch stays away!

Twinkie- that helps a lot! Everytime I feel any sort of cramp I'm like- o? Implantation? lol. Probably just food digesting.

Tuesdays baby- yay to anniversaries!

ILT- that's so great you know your body so well and you can stop temping. Any relief from ttc stress is always welcome!


----------



## confuzion

Green glitter - thanks so much for sharing your story. It gives me some hope.

tuesday - I hope we all get that mother's day BFP! What a wonderful month it will be for you!


----------



## Green Glitter

Thank you, Lynny! Yes, I'm normally a 30-32 day cycle, but last month was 40 days! So, I'm out April and into May. :) I'm CD 10 today and just started using opks. Nothing else, trying to just relax more this cycle. We will see. :hugs:

Confuzion--thank you! I hope you get there soon! It took me well over a year. After 3 losses I went on to just NTNP and that's when it happened. I had everything under the sun tested, too, on me and I was normal on all. :hugs: I'm hoping you get that Mother's Day BFP. Do you take folic acid? 

Tuesday--I just had to say that May is my anniversary too! Mine is 12 years 5/25, so it'll be great news for that, too. :)

And hi to everyone else, and for making me feel welcomed. <3


----------



## Tui

Ok, where do I sign.


----------



## confuzion

Green glitter - thank you :hugs:. I just take a prenatal. No extra folic acid. Why? 

Tui - sorry to see that you're out for April. I hope my AF shows up soon and I'll catch up with you gals. 

PMS is kicking my butt. Cramps, nausea, and lots of crying. Blah. Took a SP cheapie just to make sure. Deffo negative. I'm ok with that just bring on the next cycle. I'd be happier with a BFP in May. Feels like a more positive month than April did. 

Oh and Twinkie - I'm debating whether or not to stop temping after 3 DPO when I get the crosshairs. I felt like April was the least stress for me so far too. Mostly because I didn't have to keep fighting the urge to POAS lol. I wanted to quit temping after confirming O this time but my curiosity got the better of me :wacko:


----------



## Tui

Currently sat in bed eating chocolate for breakfast! Hmmm, think I'm feeling sorry for myself? No, im ok really. My cycles are getting shorter, only 24 days this time. At least I'll get to tww quicker this way. Sorry to see so many of us here.


----------



## Tui

Hey technically I can start poas again in the April thread thanks to these short cycles!


----------



## confuzion

What DPO do you plan to start testing tui?


----------



## Tui

Ha ha, well if I 'o' on cd11 again I can start testing on cd18 which is 7dpo. If you look at my chart, that makes it the 28th April ! Or have I lost the plot?


----------



## confuzion

Lol no that sounds right. Wish I could know my dates already! I just want the witch to arrive so I can calculate my would-be EDD :haha:


----------



## Tui

Won't be long I'm sure, but still hoping you aren't out though. 

Mine would be 12th Jan, which sounds ok to me :baby:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks tui, but I'm 100% sure I'm out lol. Depending on when AF shows, mine will 17th or 18th of Jan. I would so love a January baby[-o&lt;


----------



## twinkie2

I so love that I'm not the only one that looks at edd as soon as AF arrives (or the first signs that she'll be here soon). AF actually ended up being one day early for me, I thought EDD would be 1-15-15, but right now it is 1-14-15, I think I like both of those dates though, either will be just fine, thank you :haha:

Confuzion-maybe I'll quit temping after O is confirmed too....or not...I guess I'll gauge the stress level around O time and go from there. Really hoping I can keep the crazy reined in, so odd that super early poas'ing was like a saving grace for that, but when you expect bfns cause its way to early, it just doesn't seem so bad


----------



## confuzion

Yeah, and I feel like POASs made the time go by faster :haha:. I hope we get to keep these EDDs. January baby is what I've been most excited about thus far!


----------



## Green Glitter

Folic acid for the lowering of neural defects. But you've got it covered with prenatal :hugs: January is the perfect time for a baby! Hoping for these January dates! <3 I'm just using opks this month and BD'ing every other day. 

Twinkie, I always look at the EDD and then tell myself why that month was better than the last. Lol


----------



## twinkie2

Green Glitter said:


> Folic acid for the lowering of neural defects. But you've got it covered with prenatal :hugs: January is the perfect time for a baby! Hoping for these January dates! <3 I'm just using opks this month and BD'ing every other day.
> 
> Twinkie, I always look at the EDD and then tell myself why that month was better than the last. Lol

Exactly, I feel like I can always find a "reason" that is a good month to have a baby, so now it's a new year with a new baby mentality....Let's Do This!!


----------



## Green Glitter

twinkie2 said:


> Exactly, I feel like I can always find a "reason" that is a good month to have a baby, so now it's a new year with a new baby mentality....Let's Do This!!

Ha! Yes, I so in. Let's do this! :D I am sure my DH would love if I shouted that every time. :D


----------



## confuzion

Love your attitude ladies!! I'm ready to do this too! :happydance:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I would LOVE to have a January baby. For a few reasons, I'd get my BFP around our 4th wedding anniversary and that would be amazing and January is always holidays in NZ (school holidays) and January is a mad birthday month! I'm the 20th, sister is the 22nd, Dad is the 7th and about 5 or so cousins! It's madness but lovely. We are also due at a wedding on the 17th of January and I have a feeling I would be due then. On that exact day. Haha.

Fingers crossed, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!! x


----------



## sunshine85

I am here too!!! :hi: hoping may brings me great news! Period ends tomorrow and I've bought preseed but boy even a little is too much...but gonna give it a try here and there, but gonna mostly do it the old-fashioned way. Lots of :sex: hahahaha :happydance:

:dust: to all my lovely girls xx


----------



## confuzion

Yay sunshine happy to see you here. Enjoy :sex:. Wish I could get started on it myself! Will do it tonight and hope it makes the witch come :D


----------



## sunshine85

I would love a Jan baby or any baby hell lol...last year I got preggo in April, hoping it happens again and I go all the way this time :)


----------



## confuzion

Last year I got pregnant in May. Hoping I don't have to have the same due date as my first miscarriage. It would be too sad. Hoping really hard for a January baby. Oh please oh please.


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Yay sunshine happy to see you here. Enjoy :sex:. Wish I could get started on it myself! Will do it tonight and hope it makes the witch come :D


Hahaha confi, I thought I was the only one who :sex: to make the wicked witch come faster hahaha!

Happy to be here. I am finishing up so tomorrow I will be ready to rock the boat lol


----------



## yellowduck

Hello:flower: can I join you?

I think May testing date will be around 15th May but I'm not certain as AF hasn't arrived, but like you confuzion I'm 12dpo and not even a hint of a line and AF definitely feels like its on its way.

I've been ttc #1 for 5 months, like some of you I have slightly longer cycles of around 34 days.

Fingers crossed for lots of January 2015 babies!


----------



## ab75

Hi yellowduck. Fx'd you get your SHBFP soon xx


----------



## yellowduck

ab75 said:


> Hi yellowduck. Fx'd you get your SHBFP soon xx

Thanks ab75, hope you do too, and your tests go well:flower:


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Love your attitude ladies!! I'm ready to do this too! :happydance:


LETS GET IT ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! :haha:


----------



## ab75

sunshine85 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Love your attitude ladies!! I'm ready to do this too! :happydance:
> 
> 
> LETS GET IT ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. AF away for me now so i'm ready to start BDing. Hope i catch the egg this cycle!!


----------



## AmorT

Can I join you ladies.. I took a break from my March Cycle.. and had some spotting so should be starting AF later or tomorrow. And will be due for May AF around Mothers Day.. praying for a bfp.


----------



## sunshine85

ab75 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Love your attitude ladies!! I'm ready to do this too! :happydance:
> 
> 
> LETS GET IT ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. AF away for me now so i'm ready to start BDing. Hope i catch the egg this cycle!!Click to expand...


the :spermy: will catch the egg this cycle! my fx for us all and boy oh boy I am dumping bucket loads of :dust: over all of our houses. I will be out of the house for a few days starting tomorrow, so although I probably won't ovulate in the next four days, I am going to :sex: my ass off tonight, and when I return in a few days I will pick up the pace lol...I supposedly O on the 21st of this month according to my calendar but to hell with that. I bd every other day last cycle but I stopped the day of ovulation so maybe I just need to keep knockin' the boots until like a few days after O day...lol I am taking no prisoners this cycle! :laugh2::dance:


----------



## Green Glitter

Haha! Yes, lots of :sex: starting tonight. I'm CD 11, so it's time to get (as Sunshine put it so eloquently) get it on. :D I'm a longer cycle at normally 30-32, but then 34 and 40 the past two months. So, I'll just start BDing now. :D

FX for everyone this month! :dust:

Hi Amor and Yellowduck. :hi:


----------



## confuzion

:hi: amorT and yellowduck. Added you ladies :) welcome. 

Temp drop today. Hope the spotting starts soon :) I'm almost caught up guys!!


----------



## Green Glitter

You tell us that you love our positive attitudes, but I love that your smiley is after you just wished for your AF to start soon. Only TTC makes us want to start our period so we can move onto the next cycle. Lol :D

FX for you this month, Confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Loll very true green! And I have pretty painful period so I guess it is strange that I would wish for it haha. But I'm so ready to make a January baby!!

FX for all of us!


----------



## sunshine85

Hi Amor and Yellowduck!!! :hugs: :hi:

LOL yep as soon as my military guy walks through the door I am gonna go around the house shouting 'let's get ready to rummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmble' hahaha!

I hate my period but its so true, only the ttc makes you excited for it....unless your in the tww, than we just want that b**** to stay gone!


----------



## confuzion

:haha:, sunshine, very funny thing to picture! Love your enthusiasm though!


----------



## Green Glitter

Lol--sunshine. That's hilarious. Yeah, so true. :D

Confuzion--sorry your periods are so painful! That's no fun at all. I hope the witch is kinder this month. :hugs: Mine are just all screwy right now. I went to my OB this week after two months in a row being late, and all is good. Never have been so happy to have my cervix checked. :/ Lol. The things we get excited for TTC.


----------



## yellowduck

Thank you for the welcome everyone, I think this will be a lucky thread ( hope I haven't jinxed it now!)

January babies, yay!:thumbup:


----------



## ab75

Lol sunshine!!


----------



## ab75

Hi Amor xx


----------



## Tui

Feeling pretty yuck today. AF has her pointy hat on all right. DH said I looked ill earlier. Swiped one of his electrolyte drinks which is helping. Just got to stop the witch doing the rumba in my insides now. Thankfully it's usually pretty short, and with early ovulation means I get to start the :sex: soon. Yay :happydance:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Ooh I've missed so much! Just read back and quite a few of us have anniversaries in May, how lovely! Down this part of the world it's not an overly popular month to get married in due to sometimes iffy weather, but we had a lovely crisp day!

I had acupuncture this morning. I fell asleep to my mantra "I will get pregnant this month, I will get pregnant this month" - I haven't been that relaxed in aaaaaaages (if ever!).

I hope it works (the mantra, the BD'ing, the acupuncture!) x

Sorry about hideous AF Tui! At least you get to start the all important BD'ing soon! We are starting tonight!!! I'm so positive about this cycle and I'm going to try and maintain that positivity the whole way through&#8230; wish me luck.


----------



## labellavie

Hi everyone,mind if I join??:flower: Let this month and thread be full of :bfp: !!!! :dust: Good luck to us all!


----------



## ab75

Hi labellavie, good luck xx


----------



## sunshine85

Arggh period ended yesterday but poor hubby worked 15 hours and we were too tired to :sex: and I leave for four days starting today to go housesit about 45 min away ahh...I come back on Weds...I hope I will be okay as I wont be able to get any action until then...I might have DH stop by since the base isnt far from where I'll be. I dont think I will ovulate this soon anyway right? I hope I will be safr :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

tuesday - hope all that works out for you! I did acupuncture for a little bit in my second pregnancy. I really enjoyed it!

labellavie - welcome!! Good luck to you :)

sunshine - hopefully you still get plenty of time to BD :hugs:

AFM, CD1 today! Wohoo! Finally caught up with you girls :D


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: to all the new ladies!! 

Confuzion-yay, your officially on the new cycle!! Hope AF is quick and painfree for you. I started taking the EPO and I'm not sure if it was that or what, but I had the worst cramps I've ever had on CD2 :( It was awful, I couldn't move for anything.


----------



## confuzion

Aw twinkie - sorry about the debilitating cramps. I've decided against using EPO this cycle. Hope it helps you! I may end up regretting not trying it lol.


----------



## twinkie2

I did a bunch of reading about how it can cause uterine contractions and that is why you should quit when you o. I'm thinking that is why I had such bad cramps. If this isn't our month, I'll base whether or not to continue on ewcm. Also hoping that it will help stimulate the muscles and increase blood flow for a good lining!


----------



## confuzion

Yes FX. It definitely does have great benefits. I totally think it's worth the try. But only decided against it because I've already got a lot lined up that I want to try to do and I don't want this TTC to be all-consuming lol.


----------



## Green Glitter

Saying hello this lovely Saturday and to all you awesome ladies. I'm CD 12 today. Ended up taking my 9 year old into urgent care for strep in the middle of the night. Still managed to slip a quick BD--even though I wanted to just sleep. Lol Just hoping I don't get strep!

Twinkie--what's epo? Sorry if I sound all pregnancy noob, but some terms slip my mind. :) I hope your cramps have let up!

Yay for catching, Confuzion! :) Hope your cramps are bearable this cycle. :hugs: I fell this is a good month, though! For all of us!


----------



## Lynny77

Good morning ladies! SOunds like if you're not bd'ing your fending off the cramps! Hope everyone is doing well:) And having fun gearing up for the next cycle. Can't wait to officially join you! Though I am enjoying going straight to sleep at night rather than bd'ing;)


----------



## sunshine85

Ugh no :sex: for me until Wed. By then I will be on CD10 arghh hope the :spermy: has a team meeting and decides who their star player is gonna be. We need a touchdown lol.


----------



## yellowduck

sunshine85 said:


> Ugh no :sex: for me until Wed. By then I will be on CD10 arghh hope the :spermy: has a team meeting and decides who their star player is gonna be. We need a touchdown lol.

Lol sunshine! I love the idea of that meeting!!:winkwink:


----------



## twinkie2

Green-epo is evening primrose oil, it is supposed to help produce more ewcm.

sunshine-lol, that was great!


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: @ sunshine. 

Lynny - enjoy that BD break. I'm ashamed to admit I've shunned my husband at every turn since my last ovulation :haha:. Everytime I say I will throw him a bone tonight, I end up not doing it. But I better get on it soon because it has been too long.

CD2 for me, and feeling like total crap. Ugh I hate the witch. Hope this is her last visit for a while.


----------



## Tui

Morning all, sorry for those with nasty cramps etc :hugs:

Well despite feeling crappy for two days my period seems to have stopped. Since coming of bcp I only get 2-3 day periods. I'm grateful but wondering if this is somehow a bad thing? Used to be longer many years ago before going on pill. Any one know if short periods are bad?


----------



## twinkie2

Tui-I don't know if you've said how long you've been off bcp, but my first three cycles or so off bcp I was only a few days too, but now I'm starting to go back to a 5 day cycle like pre-bcp. Not sure if that's normal or not, but just thought I'd share.

Confuzion-hope the cramps are getting better for you. I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Tui

twinkie2 said:


> Tui-I don't know if you've said how long you've been off bcp, but my first three cycles or so off bcp I was only a few days too, but now I'm starting to go back to a 5 day cycle like pre-bcp. Not sure if that's normal or not, but just thought I'd share.
> 
> Hi twinkie, I stopped in January, so I have now had 3 "real" periods. They are quite heavy (for me anyway) during those first 2 days, and this time I had no brown spotting/start, just full on red! I guess that's a good thing from what I have read here? Maybe they will get longer like yours did, but to be honest as long as nothing is wrong, I'll gladly keep the 2 day periods!


----------



## confuzion

Tui - you should look into building up your uterine lining. If your periods are light it means your body doesn't have much to shed. It's not a bad thing really but you're better off getting a thicker lining if you can.


----------



## Tui

confuzion said:


> Tui - you should look into building up your uterine lining. If your periods are light it means your body doesn't have much to shed. It's not a bad thing really but you're better off getting a thicker lining if you can.

Thanks Confuzion, the two days I have are not light, they are quite heavy. Do you think I am just getting rid of it quickly, or like you say just not making a good lining?


----------



## Tui

Oh crap, just been Googling reasons for thin lining of uterus:

"Long-term use of oral contraceptives containing higher amounts of Progestin has been linked to thinning of the uterine lining and uterine atrophy. The longer a woman uses progestin, the increased chance for a weak and thin uterine lining."

"Femodene contains gestodene, the most potent progestin used in oral contraceptives"

I was using Femodene for many many years. I'm stuffed aren't I !


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I did a little research that seems to be the likely reason you have such short periods. But don't worry about it. This will correct itself as time goes on plus there's a lot you can do to help strengthen your lining. 

I've been looking into this for myself because miscarriage tends to thin out the lining also. I don't know if you saw this article in my journal but I'll post it here also: https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html 

There's a lot you can try to improve it. So no don't feel doom! It's not that big of a deal :hugs:


----------



## Tui

That's where I got the first quote from, funnily.Very interesting. 

Well I can't afford any more pills and potions this month, as I have just bought flax oil, swisse ultivite pregnancy, and extra iron and folic acid.

Just found some soluble aspirin in the cupboard, so I have chopped it into quarters to make 75mg each. That is near enough to baby aspirin I think, yes? Going to take that now too. 

Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## confuzion

Yes a low dose aspirin is all baby aspirin is so that's great. FX all that is good this month :thumbup:


----------



## mwel8819

Just dropping in to check on everyone! Did we have any BFP's last month in the Month of April?


----------



## confuzion

No I don't think we did :nope:, April wasn't a lucky month for us gals. How are you doing mwel? Any MS?


----------



## mwel8819

Aww well that sucks! I thought for sure some of those sticks had a second pink line. :wacko: I think of you ladies every day. I want you to be in the pregnancy forums with me very soon!!!

I'm doing great and it becomes more real every day. :) Thanks for asking! We took our pregnancy announcement pictures today. They seem to be a big hit on fb. My Aunt is very talented with the camera. I get sick every night around the same time but I have not thrown up just been really nauseous to the point of going to sleep to keep from throwing up. I'm already gaining weight and I'm trying to keep healthy but it is hard when you crave Banana Split's. haha! I want fruit ALL the time.


----------



## confuzion

I LOVE your new avatar. Great announcement picture! And don't worry about gaining weight and keep feeding that little munchkin their banana splits :haha:

If all you feel is a little sick at night then FX you're one of the lucky ones who gets to skip the awful sickness. 

Trust me we want to join you in the pregnancy forums! Lol but it's taking longer than we'd like :growlmad:. Glad you're still popping in!


----------



## mwel8819

Thank you!!! We had fun making them. We took so many pictures but they are on a camera and I have no access to them. I made her take that one with my phone though. LOL! We had one more that I want to share. 

I'm sending TONS of baby dust your way! :dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







surprise.jpg
File size: 65.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## confuzion

Looks like you guys had fun goofing around taking those pictures lol. I like that one. Cute and funny.


----------



## twinkie2

mwel!!! I love your announcement pics, how fun! I can't wait for the day DH and I get to do those!! Confuzion's right, so far no bfps' in the April thread :( I can't believe we are almost half way through the month and not one! Really hoping that all these April rains bring us some May flowers! Glad to hear you're doing well and we can't wait to join you in the pregnancy threads!! Hopefully we'll be there soon!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Popping in to say Hi :wave: 

Nothing much to report on my side. Waiting for AF to slowly go away. Hopefully by tomorrow all is clear and we can start BDing. 3 more days till nurse appointment and 1 more day till my treadmill is assembled! Trying to motivate myself to do some serious "work"...ggahhhh...can't do it! All I want to do is shop and surf the internet. 

Mwel, cute pics!! Post more :D.


----------



## confuzion

AF kicking my butt still today. Going to drive up to visit my family for the day so I won't be around much. 

ILT - yay BDing soon! And nurse appointment is almost here! Keep us posted.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, drive safe!!


----------



## Green Glitter

Shop and surf the internet sounds marvelous, ILT. Tape an iPad to the front of the treadmill and shop while you run. :D lol

Hope you have a safe trip, Confuzion! And that the witch has eased. 

Twinkie, I'm with you! May will be our month! 

Nothing new here, really. I'm CD 15 and still no positive opk yet, but I'm hoping it's this week. I've been having major OV pain on my left side since last night, so I am hoping! Here, here to a week filled of BD'ing! :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG, that treadmill is going to be site for sore eyes..sitting right behind my couch. Hah! What a great reminder right? :). Now I seriously have no reason not to use it. Big TV in front of it. Nothing to complain :D. 

FX you O soon!!!


----------



## twinkie2

That's what I do ILT, treadmill right behind the sofa in the family room so that I use it. Put on a good show and run away!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I'll be joining you soon!!! 

AFM, just finished w/ AF but for whatever reason...I don't feel like BDing. I feel like it's getting nowhere BDing or not. ](*,)
Hopefully it's just a phase and will go away by itself. Maybe I should start reading 50 Shades of Gray! Hah!


----------



## twinkie2

:rofl: well that should probably get you going!! I'm cd 7, af quit yesterday, my brain is saying to get ready for bding, but today I'm just not feeling it either. You are not alone :hugs: I think we'll get past it, hopefully when we are closer to O we'll get more excited...maybe it's time to buy a new outfit, with some sexy high heeled shoes to go with it. Sometimes I think I get more excited about sexy outfits that DH! I like the idea of seeing his reaction :winkwink:


----------



## mwel8819

oooo yes 50 shades couldn't hurt a bit. :winkwink:

Are ya'll using anything like conceive plus?


----------



## twinkie2

We tried preseed last cycle. It was okay, but had to be careful to use just the tiniest amount otherwise it seemed like it took away some of the sensation. I'm going to use it again this cycle, but minimally. I also started taking evening primrose oil and plan to take it until O in hopes of increasing ewcm too.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, time to rally ourselves for BD!! I told DH last night that today is BD time and he said ok. I think he is ready but I am not. Seriously need some motivation right now. No BD = 0 chance of baby. 

Mwel, we tried preseed before but like Twinkie said...it's not very enjoyable. Preseed = EWCM = lost of sensation. :p


----------



## confuzion

Lol we're not using anything in the way of lube this month. Which means my va-jay-jay will probably be very sore by the end of the Ovulation watch days. I'm hoping SMEP will be a little nicer to my lady parts than the everyday that we did last month :wacko:


----------



## Green Glitter

Lol! ILT--it'd still not motivate me. I bought a gym membership over a month ago and I keep telling myself daily that today is the day! Yeah, not happening. :/

Twinkie, I think sex heels are a must if it motivates you. Whatever gets the BD train going. lol Maybe I'll try a new outfit. 

I couldn't get into 50 Shades. Tried to read it twice. I have some other books that I'll whisper your way if you're looking for a read. Lol :D

Im going solo this month, too, Confuzion. I'm just trying to just do it. Nothing really but the opk. I think last month I stressed more than I should and it caused things to delay my O. I also found out from my OB last week that my delayed cycles are probably due to my body trying to normalize since I just quit breastfeeding my 2 year old in January. Just trying to chillax and have sex. Lol We will see how that goes. LOL You'll need a post BD relaxation session to recharge. Haha


----------



## mwel8819

Well I will say I loved the Conceive Plus. We only got to use it for one month and I was pregnant. But I was fine with that. I didn't use anything for a while and I read how preseed killed a few sperm also and I didn't like that. But I couldn't find anything bad about CP. Just FYI. :) SMEP is nice, confuzion.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confusion, we are going to try to do SMEP again this month. Hopefuly, no UTI for me! 

GG, I was like that before until I decided to pack my gym "equipment" every morning and leave it in my car. I'd go immediately after work without stopping anywhere. This time it's a bit harder for me to get motivated. I was good one week then we'd spend a night or week somewhere and then I got lazy. So, no reason this time! Also, eating healthier gives me more energy. I no longer need a nap after work :). 

Mwel, I might give that a try. Maybe after our doctor's appt. 

I am actually like to read more sci-fi and fantasy novels more than romance. 50 shades does not spark my interest at all but heck...may give it a try if it'll make me one to BD ahahah.


----------



## confuzion

Just looked up the conceive plus ingredients, and like pre-seed, it has methyl paraben in it :growlmad:. Why do they have to add these crap ingredients?! Lol sorry. I can't use it though. Large history of cancer in my family. My sister died of brain cancer, my grandmother from liver cancer, my aunt (dad's sister) died from breast cancer, and my first cousin is in remission from breast cancer with one of her breasts removed. So not tempting fate with parabens.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh my goodness confuzion, I am so very sorry! I would be the same way to about the parabens with your family history. I try to be good about those types of things, but I know I could be much better. A few months prior to ttc, DH and I decided to try to use less processed, more natural products.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah me and my superman are very strict about products we use and food we eat. I think it's important for everyone to be informed about things they eat or use everyday. But I try not to be the annoying preachy type :haha:


----------



## Green Glitter

ILT--yes! Exactly. Lol I'm on the up and up with energy too, but man I could use that gym. :D Sounds like me. We are twins. I went non-stop last year and this time, I just can't seem to get motivated. 

Confuzion--I'm so sorry to hear about your family. I understand why you'd stay clear. I get the non-preachy fear. I don't eat any foods with additives or preservatives, and all grass fed meats, no antibiotics--the whole thing. When I mention that lifestyle, I get the tense stares where they think I'm going to try and convert them over. Lol :hugs:

Twinkie--yeah, that's how DH and I eat. No processed foods. :D I have a wheat grinder, make my own bread, etc... Lol

On another note, positive OPK! That means my cycles are back to normal! Means I'll be a tad earlier than I thought, at May 1 or 2nd, but still in May with you ladies. :D Good thing we DTD yesterday, and will tonight and tomorrow. And then Saturday for good measures. :D Yay!

https://i1029.photobucket.com/albums/y356/penguita38/imagejpg1_zps73b741df.jpg


----------



## twinkie2

Positive OPK!!! YAY GG :) I would love to make my own bread, but I'm overwhelmed by the idea of the time involved.

We found a protein bar recipe that I LOVE!! I call them my candy bars cause they are so good!!


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, Twinkie! :hugs: Lol! It is a long process, but I make more than one loaf at a time to make it easier. My favorite is homemade whole wheat tortillas. Mhmm... And pizza dough. Dough bread is pretty forgiving. Uh, share that recipe! Lol. I want stuff that tastes like candy. :D

And thanks! BD fun is on tonight!


----------



## confuzion

Green - yay positive OPK

I also make my own bread!! Or at least I used to lol. I haven't made any bread in a while. So we haven't eaten any bread in a while. 

We only eat sourdough bread fermented with my own sourdough starter. I have to make a new starter so I can make bread again. Had to throw the old one out because I stopped taking care of it lol.

Twinkie - making your own bread is surprisingly easy! Doesn't really take much time. Otherwise I would never do it lol.


----------



## Green Glitter

Twinkie, she's right, it's not too long. Rising is the longest part and you can walk away and do stuff during that. :)

Confuzion--I've never done sourdough. That sounds amazing! I do love sourdough. I grind my own wheat for my bread with a mix of red and white wheat. That's so awesome that you make bread, too. :) And thanks. I was excited to see that smiley after two longer cycles.


----------



## Tui

I make my own bread too - but I cheat and use a breadmaker. At least I know what goes in it though, and the new machines make fantastic loaves. Happy medium?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

We're into the "greenie" lifestyle here too&#8230; vegetarians and we are trying to not eat any dairy products either, it's easier than I ever thought! Just pricier but that's OK. We can deal with that.

Didn't know that about the parabens in the Preseed type stuff though&#8230; another reason not to use it! Thanks for the heads up!

A friend of the family has an awesome bread recipe that uses beer&#8230; sounds weird, but you don't have to do the whole rising thing! Quite something. ;)

Awesome pos OPK GG! 

We are chugging along here&#8230; just about to go on easter break with school - 15 days off yeeeeehaaaaa! (or thereabouts) - and it cannot come soon enough, this term has been 11 long weeks. Need the break and it is timed well with my fertile period, hurrah! Hoping so much that this is our cycle, I need it to be!!!

x


----------



## Tui

Does that mean you are a teacher then?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Yes! I am a teacher. Hardest, but by far the best, job in the world!


----------



## Tui

That's nice. I often wondered if I would make a good teacher but children scare me! Maybe the little ones would be ok. Think I'd like them. Maybe a career change in the future :haha:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning ladies, 

I tried to catch up but after reading a couple pages of material all I remember is eating healthy and organic :D. We try to eat healthy as much as we can. I love bread but unfortunately my hips love them too much ahahah. So, I try to eat less carb, the right amount of protein, and more veggies. Try to go as organic as we can. Hubby is allergic to chicken and fish so I have to figure out lean protein somewhere else and he doesn't care for tofu. Me? I lovveee tofu! I grew up with it :). But now don't eat it as much. He just finished my raised planting bed so I am going to plant some veggies to make salad with. My current favorite salad is the Mediterranean salad: romaine lettuce, roasted red peppers, chick peas, and hard boiled eggs with a dash of olive oil, black pepper, sea salt, and balsamic vinegar. I am exploring other salad recipes so feel free share your favorite salad mix :D.

GG, yayyy for + OPK!!


----------



## Lynny77

Oooh I love all the food talk! We're not what you would call super healthy. We exercise regularly and do try to eat well but man I love my pizza and beer. I could live off pizza and beer lol. I did buy this vegan cookbook. And I love meat and cheese so I'm not vegan at all but there were some good recipes in there and I love it! I'll never eat a store bought granola bar again when I could make my own delicious bars at home. And I love almond milk much better than regular milk. And making cookies with nuts and coconut oil instead of flour and butter- yum! 

ILT that sounds like a yummy salad recipe! I'll give it a try. 

GG beautiful positive opk! 

Confuzion- I like the SMEP much better than going every day like we do some months. 

Twinkie you must be gearing up now too.

Tuesdaysbaby- love when the timing works out for the month! Good luck!

Tui and sunshine wanted to say hello!


----------



## twinkie2

Hey Lynny! CD 8, so getting close over here. Wanted to BD last night, but both DH and I had indigestion...must have been the greasy pizza we ordered out :blush: We try to be healthy, but hey, we aren't perfect!! Plus I love pizza (and beer too Lynny:thumbup:) So, last night was a no go as that just wasn't sexy. Hopefully today or tomorrow we can get a fun romp in. I usually don't get too stressed about it until around cd11 or 12, since quitting bcp back in December, I've O'd on CD 14 or 15 consistently, so feeling pretty good about timing usually. It'd be nice to get in a few early times though so the main days aren't so stressing. DH asked last night when O time was again, I think he has to prepare mentally for our BD marathons. He had a bachelor party over the weekend and found out that 3 of his buddies and their wives are also ttc, so he told me the race begins! Ha-my race against time began years ago, don't care so much about who gets pregnant first, but hope we all fall close together so our kiddos can have lots of playmates!! Anywho, sounds like they were comparing the ttc crazies that all of their wives become around O time...I told him you are so lucky that I don't get like that :rofl:

ILT-saw you got some bd in last night!!:happydance: We make buffalo chicken salads at home all the time...I am obsessed with them right now, but since your honey doesn't each chicken, that doesn't really work for you :(

On the homemade bread topic...starting to think I should invest in a bread machine! GG-homemade pizza dough sounds delish, maybe if I did that I wouldn't end up with the indigestion, see above :haha:

As usual sending :mail: :dust: to all!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, I forgot to add apples to the Mediterranean salad! this is the only salad I could eat without any dressing at all and still found it delicious. Not trying to promote ...much hahahaha. 

I love Beer and wines. As I get older, I found mix drinks are no longer my cup of tea. Well, except mojitos! hahaha. Otherwise, I like to only be slightly buzzed. Especially now that we are TTC. We both watch our alcohol intake. Have to admit that I love microbrew beers. I wanted a bread making machine but hubby was against it. He asked me how often I would be using it or it'd be a decoration or stored. I did buy a Ronco rotisserie machine and Love it! It's pricey but worth the price. Everything we cooked in there came out delicious and lower in fat. Plus, I like how I can just leave it in the machine and not have to worry and check it or frequently basting my food. It makes the food lightly crunchy on the outside but moist inside. Btw, I am not trying to promote Ronco. I, unfortunately, am an infomercial sucker! :p I am sure any other rotisserie machine will do the same thing. We use ours at least once a week and DH likes using it too.

Twinkie, I love buffalo chicken! I might try it with pork and see if it'll work. 

Lynny, did you ever get your O last cycle?


----------



## twinkie2

Oh, I bet pork would work!!!!


----------



## Tui

My favourite salad is bulgur wheat cooked in vegetable stock mixed together with the following chopped up fine; tomatoes, black olives, apricots and spring onions, served cold. If you don't like bulgar, I have used black rice too. Yummy.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Haha - people think children in large groups are scary but there's actually no better audience, they laugh at your jokes, and they are very forgiving if you do make a mistake... better than a lot of other audiences! I love the children, they are the best part of the job. Luckily I'm exceedingly organised, this helps with the paperwork :)


----------



## Tui

Sounds great. Wish I had some work to keep my mind off things right now. My contract work has gone really quiet so I am looking for work again. We are really tight for money just now and the bills just keep coming in. Getting really down about it today, been in tears in the supermarket car park. Luckily it was raining and the windows were steamed up, so no one saw me making a pratt of myself!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry hun :( That's so hard. It's another added stress. I hope that work crops up for you soon, what line of work are you in? Wasn't the weather outta control? I'm trying to MySky the news but "atmospheric conditions" are hampering my efforts&#8230; there is blue sky outside ;)


----------



## Tui

Yes, somehow I don't think I'm going to get pregnant this month with all this stress and worry!

I'm a geotechnical engineer, but I can do a few things. Looking for admin type work at the moment to tide us over. Had 2 interviews and got one after Easter, just waiting to see if they liked me. Hate waiting. I think I would have heard by now if they were going to offer it to me. 

As for the weather it has just rained all day (for the last two weeks really) but I think the storm is coming. I'm down south near shaky city! You must be up top somewhere if you have blue sky?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Don't count yourself out just yet! :)

Oh wow, that sounds complex! Fingers crossed for your interviews xox

Oh really! We've had great weather but massive torrential rain today, huge! I'm in the AKL/09 ;) And Tamaki Drive was just awash! Huge waves and people's apartments flooded. It was like the road just became an extension of the sea&#8230; madness. Check out nzherald.co.nz for some visuals, or you may have seen it on the news/7 sharp/campbell live&#8230;. haha! Big deal ;)

All calm again now though, but it does feel a little eerie like it could all strike again. I got woken up many times last night by the rain and wind so I feel my temperatures will be all over&#8230; x

Hope you are well, Happy Easter and yayyyyyy for holiday weekend!


----------



## Tui

Feel much better now, thanks for chatting.

Still raining hard here. Just had to drag the girls (see avatar pic) out for a wee. They were not impressed!

Have a good weekend. Hope your roof stays on.


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: Tui, hope today will be better for you!! I know how you feel. We own our business and work is typically slow during the winter for us, usually from Dec-Feb, but this year was brutually slow to the point that we had to dip into our emergency fund to pay the bills:growlmad: Thankfully, the last few weeks have started to pick up a bit. I hope the same will happen for you soon. Until then, good luck and I hope one of your interviews will come through for you!


----------



## Lynny77

Tui hugs to you and hopefully you'll hear some good news soon!

ILT I'm just waiting for af to show so I o'd at some point! I suspect she'll make her appearance by next wednesday probably sooner. I'm crampy with tender boobs and cm just changed from lotiony to sticky which is usual before af. Even though I'm pretty sure I'm out it's still taking up more brain space than it should! lol. Even stress free ttc has some stress.

Tuesdaysbaby that weather sounds pretty scary!

Twinkie glad to hear things are picking up for you! Hopefully the spring brings lots of good news!


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny77 said:


> Tui hugs to you and hopefully you'll hear some good news soon!
> 
> ILT I'm just waiting for af to show so I o'd at some point! I suspect she'll make her appearance by next wednesday probably sooner. I'm crampy with tender boobs and cm just changed from lotiony to sticky which is usual before af. Even though I'm pretty sure I'm out it's still taking up more brain space than it should! lol. Even stress free ttc has some stress.
> 
> Tuesdaysbaby that weather sounds pretty scary!
> 
> Twinkie glad to hear things are picking up for you! Hopefully the spring brings lots of good news!

Yes it does!! I hope you are in for a pleasant surprise, but if not, we'll keep you company on the next cycle!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, hopefully something will come out soon :). Being in limbo sucks. 

Everyone else.. Hi :wave: :)

Today is my appt day. I am a little anxious since i forgot my questionnaires at home! Oh well, I'll just answer them the best I can. Work is hell today. Multiple unpleasant emails as soon as I fired up my laptop. I can't wait for today to be over!


----------



## Lynny77

ILT good luck with the appointment! I can't wait to hear how it goes! And hopefully your day gets better:)

Thanks Twinkie!


----------



## mwel8819

You lost me with all of your vegetarian talk. :haha:

I am so sorry to hear about all the rain and flooding problems in NZ. I hope things get back to normal soon. 

ILT, I'm sure the day will get better and you will get all the answers you need. Please keep us updated! :hugs:

confuzion- How are you doing?

And as always... :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## twinkie2

:yipee:Appointment day!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes, hoping work will calm down a bit for you so you aren't stressed when you go in.


----------



## confuzion

ILT - yay appointment! Can't wait to hear all the details!!!!!

mwel - thanks for asking :hugs:. I'm good. Not much going on. Today is first day AF free :happydance:. So will start our every other day BDing from tonight. It's been almost 3 weeks since my husband has had a "release", so hopefully we get rid of a bunch of dead spermies tonight.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies!

It was only a phone appt w/ the nurse practitioner first. She ordered a bunch of tests for me (including HSG) and only a spermie test for DH. I am not looking forward for the HSG test. I heard it's quite painful. Well, I assumed that it'd be painful especially when she told me that I need to take ibuprofen an hour and a valium 30 minutes before the procedure. Eeekk. Oh well, if it needs to be done, then I'll have to do it. She also asked if I did OPKs and took my BBT. Glad I found this site and did those for 3 months. I won't be seeing the specialist until after all the tests are complete, which means next cycle. 

Mwel, are you showing yet? :D

Lynny, are you home yet? 

Looks like it's going to be a busy BDs time for the next couple of weeks or so for some of us :D.


----------



## confuzion

ILT - I've seen quite a few HSG recollections on here. Some ladies have it really bad, and others it's no more than a pap smear pain. I hope you have it easy!! The idea of having answers and solutions is exciting though!

Oh and for some ladies, HSG seems to open things up for a fast pregnancy!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, that's what I heard about HSG too. Actually, I think I read it on the 35 plus forum. One lady had an HSG done and a couple of weeks later got pregnant with her first. then, she had a second HSG done and again...pregnant in a couple of weeks. But, there are also some who didn't. So I guess it really depends on the individual. But, I am pretty excited to start the whole process. Pap smears have never been pleasant for me. I think the thing (I can't remember the term right now) to open you up and keep you open hurts me more than the pap. At least the pap is only a few seconds. Plus, I have low pain tolerance. But, it needs to be done. Things that we do to get a BFP!


----------



## confuzion

I hope it's not too bad for you ILT :sad1:, but you're right, the things we do! I'm sure those little tikes will be more than worth it though!

And I hope you are on of those individuals who gets knocked up after the procedure! How awesome would that be?!


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies can I join..af was due today and she hasn't shown just have sore nips, a few stomach cramps, and stuffy nose for almost a week now...if she does come I will test on my birthday may 13th :)

&Nope I haven't took a test all cycle lol


----------



## confuzion

:hi: hunni, what are you waiting for?! Lol :test:

I hope she doesn't show up. But I'll put you on the list as a tentative May tester, hoping still that you get a BFP in April!


----------



## Green Glitter

ILT, Twinkie and Tuesday--sounds delicious everything you were talking about. I'll have to try that salad. I'm glad we aren't the only ones that eat like that! :D

Tui--:hugs: Hope the stress eases soon and you find something.

What type of business, Twinkie?

ILT--I've seen stories of HSG, too. I'm hoping you are one of the ones who falls right after! :hugs: I'm glad they are going to run the tests and analyze more.

Lynny--hope you get an answer soon! I hate limbo land too.

Confuzion--BD fun starts now! Yay! Enjoy it :D :sex:

Welcome, Hunni--but yes, test! I'd have broken already. Lol

Thanks for the cheers ladies. :D We BD'ed Saturday, Monday, Tuesday (positive opk day) and yesterday. Poor DH, I think his back was thrown out. Lol We won't be able to fit today in, but we will do tomorrow for good measure--even though tomorrow should be 1dpo. Hopefully that is a good shot. FX!


----------



## hunni12

Lol I think I have did pretty good to go a full cycle without buying a single test...OH just asked me where AF is haha


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, thanks for the support, feel better today. 

Well I still have my roof ! Pretty wild last night though. We had the girls in our bed last night as they don't like storms. One slept like a rock and the other freaked out with every gust of wind. Needless to say I'm a tad tired this morning! 

ILT- glad things are moving for you. Good luck. Off to find out what a hsg is now.

Tuesday - you ok ? Is your lounge a swimming pool ?

Confuzion - looks like DH will be smiling tonight. 

Not long to o time for me now. Roll on tww. Love my new ticker :haha:


----------



## Lynny77

ILT when do you start all your testing? My appointment with the specialist is next month and I completely forgot to bid it off from work. I was more concerned with weekends off lol. I'll take a personal day if I have to. 

Confuzion have fun bd'ing! I always like the first few in the cycle since the pressure isn't there and your fresh off the break.

GG sounds like you covered your bases! Good luck!

Hun welcome and good luck! Hopefully af stays far away!

Twinkie you must be getting close as well.

I did a cervix check and it's low- like the last few months just before af. I'm just waiting and trying to tell myself not to be disappointed.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks for the welcomes, I feel so lost in conversation but I know I will catch on haha


----------



## Tui

Sorry hunni, welcome :wave:


----------



## hunni12

hiya how are you


----------



## confuzion

cervix is not an accurate predictor of AF or BFP so FX really hard for you lynny!!


----------



## confuzion

Tui - I love your ticker too! Come on POAS party!!


----------



## confuzion

lol million posts in a row sorry.

green - sounds like you got it all covered :thumbup:

hunni - yes, I feel like we're a small group of chatty ladies :haha:, I'm sure you will catch on quickly.


----------



## hunni12

Haha thanks confuz.


As far as CP is not a good indicator, mines was low and soft 2 days ago and af hasn't shown so far today


----------



## Green Glitter

Lynny--agree with Confuzion. :D FX for you! :hugs:

You will soon, Hunni. The ladies here are so, so great and welcoming. :) 

Thanks, ladies! My countdown to peeing on a stick begins! Most of you are not too far behind now. :D Yay for May!


----------



## confuzion

Wohoo POAS :yipee:. That's the part I'm most looking forward to :D. Can't wait to see some BFPs! May is our month! :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Think I can poas in April AND May :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## confuzion

Lol I think my first POAS day will be April 30th. But it's kinda of a dummy one since I'll only be 6 or so DPO :haha:


----------



## hunni12

Lordy y'all keep saying poas I am trying to be good and wait till im officially late lol


----------



## Green Glitter

Yay!!! I'm so there, Tui and Confuzion!:test: :wohoo: May is our month! Mother's Day BFPs! And me, too, Tui! I can start in April, but AF is due like 5/1 or 5/2. :D

Lol! Love how you have dummy ones, Confuzion. Ooh, I have to look at the day I can start testing! Yay! :D

ETA--Dooooo it, Hunni. I'm not a good waiting POAS friend. Lol


----------



## confuzion

Haha sorry hunni. We're a bunch of POAS addicts in this thread :haha:

Hello, my name is Sarah, and I'm a POAS addict :rofl:


----------



## hunni12

Haha I have given myself several pats on the back, I keep thinking that if I do it its go bfn and af will show right after I do it


----------



## confuzion

OR it will be a blaring BFP! :D


----------



## hunni12

We all need to be at a POAS Anonymous meeting

Hi my name is Hunni and I am a POAS addict yet I do think I'm going to relapse lol


----------



## confuzion

Hi hunni :hi:

I'm afraid I won't be much of a sponsor because I will probably encourage you to :test: :rofl:


----------



## twinkie2

Hunni!! Test already!! :haha: good for you for being able to hold out though, wish I could do that, but I can't so...I'll start testing on April 29th I'm sure at 6dpo just like Confuzion :winkwink:

GG-I am a residential real estate appraiser :) And I love my job! I just don't love all the lenders, real estate agents and homeowners that I have to deal with :dohh:

ILT-I so hope you get your BFP from the hsg!! eek! I'm so friggin excited for you, it's coming, I can feel it in my bones:happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie! I've missed you lol. How are you today? I love my first AF free day. I get so happy and optimistic about the new cycle :D


----------



## hunni12

@Confuzion: you a badddddd sponsor lol

@Twinkie: Okay iokay if she isn't here by sunday I will test :)


----------



## twinkie2

Hi confuzion :hugs: missed you too. Works picked up so I don't get to spend as much time on BnB as I used to, pretty sure I'm having withdrawal too:nope:

I'm good, actually got a fun romp in this afternoon, ttc completely off the brain-truthfully though, might have had a fantasy fulfilled today:blush: Good way to start this cycle's baby making!! Thinking O day will be Wednesday next week. Temps are kinda weird this cycle for me so far, not sure what's up with that, but as long as they are up up up after O I don't care ;)

All good things for this cycle, we are gonna do this!!!

What about you?!


----------



## confuzion

My pre-O temps tend to be a little wonky too. 

And I'm good. Looking forward to starting the new tww. I think I will O Thursday next week so we'll be close in our tww. FX we get BFPs together this month. 

It's good work picked up. It'll keep you busy :)


----------



## hunni12

Ughh my nips are killing me, they are sooooo sore to touch and nothing can rub against them. :(


----------



## ab75

Hunni, you so just need to test, lol, it'll be worth it to see BFP! Xx


----------



## hunni12

I know...so if she doesn't show by Sunday then i will test. Part of me wants to test so bad but i know i want accurate results


----------



## ab75

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## mwel8819

Hunni you need to test. Are you have you any kind of ovulation like cramps? Do you chart?

ILT-I'm not showing yet...I don't think. I could have sworn I had a little bump last week but I think it was just bloating. LOL!
I'm hating the sound of meat and loving sweets (fruit or icecream) so most people in the office are thinking it's a girl. Still not having MS just a little nausea here and there. Drove myself crazy testing after my BFP to make sure the lines stayed dark (One day I drank too much water before testing and it was light...FREAK OUT!). So I gave the rest of 30 tests away to my friends. I'll be praying for you that you have a nice comfortable HSG test and that your BFP comes shortly after that!

confuzion-Glad to see AF has finally left the building. :thumbup:
I'm hoping to see some BFP's this month!

Lynny-Don't count yourself out honey. Not yet. 

Green-Sorry that your hubby threw his back out. That sucks. My hubby was like that for one cycle...he still wanted to :sex: though. Just be gentle. :winkwink:

Twink-Good for you getting a fantasy in there! :happydance:
Always love when that happens! You been reading Fifty Shades?? :haha:


----------



## twinkie2

Nope (but not ashamed to admit I have read them), it was just completely random and spur of the moment, just happened to be in the right place, right time thing to allow it to happen I guess :winkwink: Must say, very enjoyable!
I'm hoping to see some BFP's this month too, April was not a good month for us :( must all be getting ready for super things in May! Glad you aren't dealing with much for MS mwel, lucky you!

Lynny-what's your status? Still in limbo?


----------



## mwel8819

Haha! I understand completely. Honestly I haven't BD'd in a while. I have to get past this whole baby in there thing. Plus I've been nauseous at night. Doesn't make for very good lovin. 

As I get closer to my first u/s I'm getting more nervous. What if there is no baby? Just a sac...what if even though I am having symptoms they don't mean anything? It's terrifying and happens every day to someone. We have announced it to the world so I really hope everything is fine and I'm freaking out about nothing. :wacko:


----------



## twinkie2

Oh :hugs: I have a feeling that we all will be like that, I think it's natural. I remember talking to my SIL about this last summer when she was pregnant. She was saying that everything that you could possibly worry about you will, regardless of how well you seem to be doing/progressing and all that. Just try to not let it cause you to lose sleep, not eat, you know, all that bad stuff. I'm sure everything is just fine and you've got a super healthy little baby growing in there. What date is your U/S?


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks Twink! I am trying so hard not to worry. :hugs:

I go on April the 29th. I've read too much. I know too much. Even with our charting and obsessing we can't determine a missed miscarriage...it's so unfair.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies, still no af just the sore nips and occasional stomach cramp and im having some off n on hip pains mainly on the left side


----------



## twinkie2

Ooooh! The 29th, that's not long now, just enjoy the holiday weekend (if you celebrate it!) and then before you know it, it's appointment day!! Let us know how it goes. I've already quit reading stuff because I was freaking myself out so bad and decided I can't read any more books until I get my bfp.

Hunni-how many days late are you now?


----------



## confuzion

29th yay can't wait for an update! No talk of MMCs. It will not happen! I know funny coming from me having it happen twice lol. But I assure you it is so rare. I don't know ANYONE IRL who has had one besides me. So that's gotta tell you something!


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - you're killing us here haha. We wanna see those lines!


----------



## hunni12

Lol only a day late...sorry confuzion haha 

Im just scared to see a negative but my nips got to hurt for some reason right? Jesus dont let the get hard n rub against my bra


----------



## hunni12

My cm is so confusing...I feel wet and keep thinking af is here..it's watery cm in my undies but when I wipe it's stringy like.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hey everyone! I'm here from the April thread since AF decided to bum me out this morning! So, I suppose I am on CD1! 

I'm excited to be here from the beginning of the month so I can see all of your BFPs that I'm sure will happen this month!


----------



## confuzion

hunni - I always had tons of wet CM when pregnant! I think you are SO preggers. 

TeacherLynn - sorry about AF :(, but we're glad to have you here!


----------



## hunni12

Even if the the stringy discharge has some very light brown in it? I want to just test and get it out the way..im going to run myself nuts. They say brown means old and I still haven't had no red yet


----------



## confuzion

Oh no I didn't have any brown spotting in my pregnancies. Well I did with one. But it was at 8 DPO. 

FX the witch stays away.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hunni, I have heard that brown spotting is a sign that you are pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## hunni12

Its confusing really because some say spotting is normal but we have a hospital down here that is for women and children only. I think im finna go pay them a visit


----------



## confuzion

Keep us posted!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Soooo, after crazy day at work yesterday, I took the night off from internet. I think I've caught up w/ all of the postings. My apologies if I miss any remarks :). 

Lynny, I won't start any of the tests until my next cycle, which is very unfortunate. I have to do blood test on the 2nd or 3rd day of AF. Then call the ultrasound department on my 1st day of AF to schedule HSG, which will be done after AF and before O. Another blood test 2 days before HSG to make sure that I am not pregnant. I've read on other threads that some doctors go a different way when it comes to fertility testing. Some won't do HSG until way later. I guess mine just want to get everything out of the way ASAP. I am not complaining at all. This way, I don't have to wait for another month. After all of the tests are done, then I get to see the doctor :). If you haven't gotten AF yet, maybe you can call your place and see if they can order a bunch of tests for you now. So you don't have to wait for another cycle after your doc's appt. 

On that note, no BDs for us this weekend. I was thinking of BD tonight but Dh wanted to do his sperm test on Monday (he is off monday) so we are not allowed to BD 3 days before sperm collection. He couldn't stop giggling everything he thinks about doing it. :D. Since my insurance is with a hospital (Kaiser Permanente), they don't have a private room for males to do their thing to collect sperm. So, he has to go grab the specimen cup, put sperms in it, and run back to the hospital within 1 hour to give the cup to them. He was telling me that he was just going to do it in our garage and then run to the car and drive to the hospital. My thought was...really??? It's seriously on 2 minutes walk or less from the inside of the house to the car. Boys!! And of course, I voiced my thought haahhahaah. 

GG!! TWW! yaayy. 

Hunny, :test:!! We are a bunch of POAS addicts on this thread ahahaha. 

Mwel, looking forward to hear about the U/S. I am sure everything will be alright :D. 

everyone else, have an awesome BD marathon weekend!


----------



## confuzion

So many tests coming up ILT! I'm so excited to hear all about them! :rofl: at your husband planning a quick getaway to the hospital from the garage.


----------



## hunni12

Im so nervous. Lol...but even if its negative i gotta know whats wrong


----------



## confuzion

GL hunni!


----------



## hunni12

Confuzion when will you O


----------



## confuzion

I've got about a week to go. I usually O around CD13 or 14.


----------



## hunni12

Why do cycles have to be so long lol


----------



## confuzion

I know. Wouldn't it be nice if the average cycle was like 5 days. Ovulation on day 3 and AF or BFP on day 5 :haha:. So many more chances at a baby!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, I couldn't agree more! We don't need all this tww every month. It should be a two day wait lol if only....


----------



## confuzion

Haha lynn. It would be a dream...reality is a witch....so much waiting when TTC. Wait after wait. The waiting spills over into pregnancy also lol. Argh.


----------



## hunni12

Holy Christmas nuts i think im about to chicken out lol but a friend did bring implantation bleeding but its too late for that right


----------



## confuzion

No it's definitely not too late. Plenty get it around the time of their missed period :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

So this is beyond tmi lol but i have to show y'al. ..this how my pad has looked for 2 days



Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2z5ovih.jpg


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Have a strange feeling I ovulated last night. Surely it's too early even for me?

Also my temps are higher this month, is it possible that vitamins and aspirin have raised my overall temp? Or does it vary from month to month?


----------



## confuzion

hunni - sorry can't be much help there. Seems normal. Let us know if you decide to test.

tui - that is pretty odd. It does seem to vary for me. Some months have higher temps than others. Let's see what your temps look like in the next two days. If they keep going up, I guess it will confirm a strangely early O. Have you been BDing?


----------



## Tui

Yes luckily, we BD on cd5, cd7 and cd8. Today is cd9. I was really hot last night and felt a bit sick this morning. The previous two months I have felt like that at o time.

I won't stop though just in case. DH just asked me if I "fancied it" just now, not sure what's up with him lately. Thought I'd give him a break this month by just doing it every other day but he seems to be keen. Love those performance multis !

Maybe my super vitamins are taking pity on me by getting my tww closer :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Well glad you have it covered in case you did! I've been taking vitamins for a very long time now. They don't seem to take pity on me :haha:


----------



## hunni12

Doctor checked me and said she eeverything looked fine and af should be arriving soon but she said i need to get on birth control because im too young to have another baby. We literally had a argument about her trying to force birth control on me...even told me it wasn't no point in checking me since i wasn't hurting....

I just want my period to start i dont even care about a bfp. This lady had me in tears i had to make her check me and from her looking im going to start soon


----------



## confuzion

How old are you hunni, if you don't mind me asking. Strange that a doctor would push her opinion on you that way.


----------



## mwel8819

Tui-My temps always varied before O and was mostly the same after O each month. I could always tell when I O'd too by how hot I would get. 

ILT-:haha::haha: That is funny about the garage. At least he isn't going to do it in the hospital garage (parking deck) right?! Haha!

Thanks ladies! Ya'll are so sweet. I just need to stop reading so much. That is all that is on the pregnancy forums though I tell ya. It's why I would much rather stay here. Ya'll are nicer too and more supportive. :flower:


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> How old are you hunni, if you don't mind me asking. Strange that a doctor would push her opinion on you that way.

I think her signature says she is 20.


----------



## confuzion

mwel8819 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> How old are you hunni, if you don't mind me asking. Strange that a doctor would push her opinion on you that way.
> 
> I think her signature says she is 20.Click to expand...

:dohh:, duhhh. Totally missed that :haha:

Anyway, mwel, I totally get what you mean about the pregnancy boards. At least the first tri board. Spent quite a bit of time in the first tri board and I know it's full of sad stories. But that's because the care-free ladies don't post as much. I recommend staying away from the pregnancy boards until you hit second tri. That's when the fun begins and everyone starts to relax more.

But regardless you definitely have us! We love to hear your updates, and hopefully we won't be too far behind you and we can all cheer each other on!

11 more days until your scan! It's gonna go by so fast :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys, guess I'll find out in the next couple of days.


----------



## hunni12

I'll be 21 in may which is why I wouldn't mind af coming so I can have a birthday bfp,,but she is not the first ob to do that. They look at age and seem to think you cannot handle a child...she said it's too many young people between the age of 15&21 who are making babies. I''m so livid ladies to where I'm in tears..I hope this pap make af show her face. I couldn't even tell her I was late already because she too focused on that damn birth control


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> How old are you hunni, if you don't mind me asking. Strange that a doctor would push her opinion on you that way.
> 
> I think her signature says she is 20.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:, duhhh. Totally missed that :haha:
> 
> Anyway, mwel, I totally get what you mean about the pregnancy boards. At least the first tri board. Spent quite a bit of time in the first tri board and I know it's full of sad stories. But that's because the care-free ladies don't post as much. I recommend staying away from the pregnancy boards until you hit second tri. That's when the fun begins and everyone starts to relax more.
> 
> But regardless you definitely have us! We love to hear your updates, and hopefully we won't be too far behind you and we can all cheer each other on!
> 
> 11 more days until your scan! It's gonna go by so fast :happydance:Click to expand...

Hahaha I had to do some investigating to find it. :)

You are right. I think I at least need to stay off until my appointment. 11 days huh...ohhh and tomorrow is my bday! :happydance: My mom, aunt, and hubby are going with me to that appointment...no pressure, huh? I am so tempted to buy a doppler so I can hear the heartbeat and it can reassure me but my hubby is an ultrasound tech and he believes they emit to many sound waves or something along those lines. :(

I hope ya'll are right behind me too!!! I would love to have a forum full of friends in the pregnancy forums.


----------



## confuzion

Lol my husband is the same way. No dopplers, and even ultrasounds to a minimum :wacko:. I don't know why he always has to be so stinking informed! :haha:

An early happy bday!!


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: to you hunni


----------



## hunni12

Thanks confusion...do you ladies mind if I have your first names. It's a proper way to talk to someone :)


----------



## hunni12

Well the brown spotting has stopped..nothing more when I wiped and nothing on the pad now.


----------



## confuzion

My name is Sarah hunni. The doctor can't tell if you're pregnant or not from an exam? I still think you should take a test.


----------



## Tui

I was just googling to see if its possible to ovulate at cd8 and how common it was and came across a thread about soy making you ovulate early/late. I've been having soy milk smoothies this last week which I haven't done in a long time. Surely this is just coincidence? They must be talking about some different type of soy pill or something yes? Anyone know?


----------



## confuzion

I think that's referring to soy isoflavones? Which is a supplement some take that is supposed to act like Clomid. I don't know if drinking soy milk would do that.


----------



## Tui

My god there are lots of things about soy and ttc, I'm not having any more ! Just in case :wacko: Jeesh you can't have anything. I've cut down on tea, stopped coffee, and now my smoothies are bad. Will have to make them with juice. Good job I have a sense of humour today.


----------



## hunni12

Nice to meet you sarah and you can call me Jackie :), but if doesn't come full blown within a week I will test and see. I never spot brown before a period, I usually spot pink then within a few hours it's heavy red...this one started off brown yesterday and ended today


----------



## confuzion

Yeah we don't have soy for health purposes in this house. Actually that's a lie because we have nama shoyu. I should say we don't eat unfermented soy. My husband would give you a whole spiel about it. Why soy is bad. How the Japanese won't consume unfermented soy and we should look to them because they're so healthy. :haha:. I know what you mean about having to change so much to TTC. 

I make my smoothies with coconut water. Because fruit juices are also "bad" because they spike your insulin levels lol. Too much sugar too fast. We only eat the whole fruit. I say we because my husband and I have the same strict diet. 

Looking forward to your update Jackie :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Jackie, I would honestly check into finding another doctor. What your decisions are about your life and your body are none of their business. I would give it a couple days and test, because that sure seems like it could have been implantation bleeding. 

My name is Lynn btw, as if you couldn't tell already


----------



## Tui

Been reading about short folicular phases and how it could mean immature follicles/eggs. Sometimes I hate the Internet! Praying temp goes down tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine85

Hey girlies! Been MIA for a week since I've been housesitting in another county. So as goes my period was April 7th-11th. I went out of town the 12th-16th (wednesday) We :sex: wednesday, friday twice, and early this morning (at about 5am). I felt strong right ovary pains yesterday although my ovulation calendar says I am supposed to ovulate on April 21. I am using preseed as well. Not sure if my calendar is wrong on ovulation day since I felt the pains yesterday so I figured I would dtd every day this time around. Ahhh so not sure if I am in the tww according to my ovary pain or if I will wait until the date my ovu calendar says :wacko: :wacko: 

On that note, very happy to be back and join in on the conversations and waiting together :happydance:

:dust: to all my ladies xx


----------



## sunshine85

Btw about the soy isoflavones I have about 5 friends who have gotten pregnant using them and they were all in their 4 or 5 cycle trying without them. They used preseed too


----------



## sunshine85

Btw about the soy isoflavones I have about 5 friends who have gotten pregnant using them and they were all in their 4 or 5 cycle trying without them. They used preseed too


----------



## confuzion

Welcome back sunshine! I would stick with your calendar date just to be safe with getting enough BDing in. 

Tui - yeah I didn't want to say anything before and scare you but it is possible that the eggs aren't getting enough time to mature if you're ovulating as early as CD8. I hope your temperature goes down today.


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Welcome back sunshine! I would stick with your calendar date just to be safe with getting enough BDing in.
> 
> Tui - yeah I didn't want to say anything before and scare you but it is possible that the eggs aren't getting enough time to mature if you're ovulating as early as CD8. I hope your temperature goes down today.

Yea I think I will. I am wondering if I should take the rest of the day off from dtd though since we did two times yesterday and at 5am this morning! Mama is tired hahaha but says I am in fertile window so idk


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I would definitely take the night off if you've already done it this morning. Give that sperm supply some time to replenish. Ideally, you shouldn't really be going at it more than once a day :haha:. It will diminish the number of those spermies.


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Yeah I would definitely take the night off if you've already done it this morning. Give that sperm supply some time to replenish. Ideally, you shouldn't really be going at it more than once a day :haha:. It will diminish the number of those spermies.

Hahahaha! :haha: too funny! I am bummed last cycle no :spermy: caught an egg, too slow lol. But hoping this time around I get in enough :sex: but def needing the day off lol. DH def not complaining. Today we go get tattoos so I will keep his mind off lol


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies..still no af but having some off and on abdominal cramps and the spotting hasnt returned


----------



## Tui

It's ok Confuzion, I had read that. I also read that stress can bring early O too and I've had plenty the last few days! It is possible that eggs are still developed enough due to short period length, and they can develop quicker at my age too. You name it I read it last night! 

Temp stayed exactly the same, so that doesn't help one bit. Not too worried right now. DH still wants to play so will keep :sex: for a bit longer.


----------



## hunni12

So i ran tothe bathroom thinking af was here because i feel wet but i have watery cm in my undies and i decided to rub my fingers down there i have white cm that can be stretched a bit its white instead of clear


----------



## Tui

Hi sunshine, welcome back. Tattoos ehh, I have one on the side of my belly/hip area so that will look interesting if I manage to get pregnant ! What you having?


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Hi sunshine, welcome back. Tattoos ehh, I have one on the side of my belly/hip area so that will look interesting if I manage to get pregnant ! What you having?


I have five tattoos and I went with him to get his second. I will have a sixth in a few months


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies,

Hunni I hope this is it for you! How exciting! When will you POAS?

I'm at CD 15 now, FF has predicted today being my ovulation day and it appears to be heading that way! I'm trying to work out how to embed my chart in my signature so that people can give me opinions&#8230; It's my first month charting but I have had the dip and now two days of rising temperatures so hopefully tomorrow I'll have another and I can join in the TWW! 

I'm hopeful we've done the deed enough&#8230; we decided to do EOD apart from around predicted ov (going by CM too) so cd 7, 9, 11, 13, 14 and we'll do 15 to be sure. I had reflexology last night (amaaaaazing!) and am due for another acupuncture appt next Monday, by which stage it'll be around implanting time, if there is anything there! I am so hopeful this cycle, more so than the others as I'm trying to make a real effort to be positive!!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Tui said:


> Hi sunshine, welcome back. Tattoos ehh, I have one on the side of my belly/hip area so that will look interesting if I manage to get pregnant ! What you having?

I've got one on each side of my body, they get hidden by my bra so around that area they should be a bit interesting if my BBs grow hugely in pregnancy!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

sunshine85 said:


> Btw about the soy isoflavones I have about 5 friends who have gotten pregnant using them and they were all in their 4 or 5 cycle trying without them. They used preseed too

A friend of mine gave me some of these but I've been too scared to use them she has PCOS and took them, BAM, pregnant first month.

It seems everyone I know gets pregnant first month, or second month. I know we haven't been trying long but man!

I'm trying to stay positive and do the whole: there is no pregnancy lottery thing but it's still hard. :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hunni I hope this is it for you! How exciting! When will you POAS?

I was going to poas tomorrow but part me says to give it a few more days im only 3 days late


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies!! Great thread!! May I join? I'm on CD10 today - should O on the 24th and waiting until May 14th to test if the witch doesn't show!


----------



## confuzion

No tattoos here. My superman doesn't have any either. 

Yay tww Tuesday :happydance:. 

Good luck hunni for whenever you decide to test. 

Wifey2013 - welcome! Good luck! I should be Oing the 24th or 25th so our cycles are close :)


----------



## hunni12

Sarah I like how you said whenever I test lol, even OH is waiting on it haha. Yay for your tww coming up

Welcome wifery hun, how are you? You're gonna be testing the day after my bday :)


----------



## sunshine85

Right ovary pain was strong yesterday and we :sex: twice and now I am getting them again argh! Bjt now accompanied by gas and nausea. Like I feel sick to my stomach. I am only CD13 and not supposed to O until monday..ahh soo confused now.


----------



## confuzion

How long are your cycles sunshine?


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> How long are your cycles sunshine?


28 days... :/


----------



## confuzion

Then it's strange that your calendar has you Oing Monday. I would think if it was a typical 28 day cycle then day 14 (tomorrow) would be your O day.


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> How long are your cycles sunshine?

But witch came on the 7-11th we didnt get to dtd until the 16, 18 twice and today at five am and dh is giving me the come to bed sexy look lol oy vey!!! I just feel nausea


----------



## confuzion

Nausea is a sign of O for a lot of people. I say get it on if you're up for it but 5 am BD should have you covered :)


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Then it's strange that your calendar has you Oing Monday. I would think if it was a typical 28 day cycle then day 14 (tomorrow) would be your O day.

Exactly I agree and O could take place really at any time I feel the strong ovary pain yesterday and as I type this. But not sure why I feel so nauseated blah...and I feel hot all over


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Nausea is a sign of O for a lot of people. I say get it on if you're up for it but 5 am BD should have you covered :)

Get it on :haha: yes we did at 5am that is what time I arrived home from a friends house. Girl talk and wine and man bashing will do that to ya lol....I never knew nausea was a O sign that is great to know thanks confu..acid reflux and heartburn and burps too? Not to mention gassy lol...I am all fu**ed up! Hahaha :sleep:


----------



## confuzion

Nausea yes. I don't know about the other stuff. Indigestion? Lol.


----------



## hunni12

Sunshine I would BD just in case then to make sure you are covered


----------



## Tui

TB + Sunshine, haha, looks like a few of us might give the doctors a laugh with our distorted pictures. I have a Disney character with a pitchfork !


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Nausea yes. I don't know about the other stuff. Indigestion? Lol.



Hahaha probably confu... Now I've got a slight headache...funny how trying for baby is the only time us women wish we had all these jacked up symptoms haha


----------



## sunshine85

hunni12 said:


> Sunshine I would BD just in case then to make sure you are covered

Yes def gonna :sex: tonight which its officially sunday now since its one in the morning so does that cou t as sat night still or sunday? Lol i mark it all down hahaha


----------



## hunni12

I would count it as a early sunday morning bd session haha


----------



## sunshine85

hunni12 said:


> I would count it as a early sunday morning bd session haha

Haha dammit! I wanted to get it in again when it was technically sunday, however I did at 5am so guess that will have to do for Saturday lol...


----------



## Green Glitter

I'm always in for a good BD session, so go for it! Subshine!

Thanks, Mel! :) And hello and welcome, Wifey! :D

Twinkie ILT, Tuesday, Confuzion, Tui, Hunni, Lynny, Lynn--did I forget anyone?--sup? And hello! Happy Easter! Lol I missed a lot! You ladies have been awesomely busy. 

Honestly not much going on. Going on 3dpo, so nothing crazy occurring. Haha! Just the complete and utter frustrating slowing of time!

But everyone is right there, too, pretty much! Woo May!

ETA: My name is Lo. Real life, non-interwebz name.


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: GG! Jealous you're 3 dpo, haven't even O'd yet and feel like time has already started to slow. Started getting loads of ewcm yesterday so pretty sure O will Tuesday or Wednesday. Told DH already starting to feel down and out about this cycle. I think last cycles chemical is starting to catch up with me, I really thought I was over it, but feeling pretty down again. 
And for those wanting to know, my first name is Liza.

Happy Easter to all who celebrate:flower:


----------



## twinkie2

Confuzion-I wanted to ask, why is soy so bad?


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie - there is a lot to say about soy lol. So instead of typing it up myself, I found a place that sums it up nicely.

Soy is a legume, and as such, has the same harmful components that other beans do. But there is more. Some other harmful properties of soybeans are:

- Soybeans contain phytoestrogens, which mimic the body&#8217;s natural estrogen hormones. For men, this can lead to a testosterone imbalance, infertility, low sperm count, and increased risk of cancers. For women, it can cause estrogen dominance, which has been linked to infertility, menstrual troubles and cancer&#8230;
- These phytoestrogens are so strong that a baby consuming only soy formula is consuming the equivalent hormones of 4 birth control pills a day!
- The high levels of phytic acid in soy inhibit the body&#8217;s ability to absorb important minerals, including zinc, calcium, copper, iron and magnesium (which many people are dangerously deficient in already).
- Soy also contains protease inhibitors, which can block the enzymes that are necessary for the digestion of certain proteins.
- The goitrogens in soy are potent anti-thyroid compounds that can lead to endocrine disruption and thyroid disorders. Infants on soy formula have a much higher risk of autoimmune thyroid disease. (note: cruciferous vegetables like broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage have these properties as well, though they are lessened greatly by cooking. Cooking does not remove these compounds from soy based foods!)
- Soy is often promoted as an alternative food for celiac and gluten intolerant people, but its lectins can be harmful to the intestines and prevent healing even when gluten is removed.
- Many studies have found even more harmful properties of soy: This link has a summary of many studies done about the harmful effects of soy.
- Consumption of soy foods increases the body&#8217;s need for Vitamin D, Vitamin B-12, calcium and magnesium.

In addition to being harmful to our bodies, soy production is harmful to the planet and to livestock who eat it as well. Almost all soybeans grown today are genetically modified and &#8220;Round-up ready.&#8221; They contain a gene that allows them to be directly sprayed with pesticides without dying. There is some evidence that this gene can mutate and create a pesticide-like toxin in the body.

This mutation means that soybeans can be (and are) sprayed with large amounts of pesticides and herbicides during their cultivation. In addition, soybeans strip the soil of many nutrients, leaving soil depleted. (On a personal note, I live in an area where soybeans are grown, and have witnessed first hand how much the soybeans are sprayed during their growth and how harmful these chemicals are to other plants and vegetation)

Animals who are fed soy can suffer many of the same health consequences as people who consume too much soy, and these harmful properties are then passed on in their meat.
*
What about Asian Countries Where Soy is Consumed In Large Amounts?*

I often get this question when I talk about the negative properties in soy. It is assumed that people in Asian countries consume a lot of soy, and since they are thin, soy must be healthy.

It is important to note that people in these countries do not consume as much soy as we assume they do. In fact, in most places, soy based foods are served as a condiment, not a main course and not as a replacement for animal protein. In addition, these foods are fermented or traditionally prepared, which minimizes the harmful factors.

In many countries, soy based foods are consumed with seaweed containing foods or traditionally made broths, which both have high nutrient concentration and can help mitigate the harmful effects of the soy.

*An Inferior Protein Source*

Besides the lectin and phytic acid in soybeans, they aren&#8217;t the complete protein source they are touted to be. Like all beans, they lack the amino acids Methionine and Cystine. While they are often promoted for being able to provide Vitamin B-12 to those eating a vegetarian diet, the Vitamin B-12 in soybeans can not be used by the body and actually cause the body to need more B-12.

As I often say about grains a beans: there are no nutrients in these foods that can&#8217;t be found in higher amounts in meats, vegetables and healthy fats, so stick to those and avoid the lectins and phytic acid!

*A Note on Fermented Soy*

If you are going to consume soy, it is least harmful in its fermented state. Foods like Tempeh and Miso have some health promoting properties and many of the harmful anti-nutrients are fermented out. These are fine in moderation. Just look for ones that have been traditionally fermented.

Soy is Everywhere!

If you stay away from tofu and soymilk, you might still be consuming much more soy than you think!

Practically all processed foods contain some form of soy. Even some canned tuna contains a soy protein as part of the broth! Check the foods you buy for these ingredients: Soy lecithin, soy protein concentrate, soy protein isolate, texturized vegetable protein, hydrolyzed vegetable protein or any other phrase containing the word &#8220;soy.&#8221;

Foods containing any of these ingredients contain soy and all the harmful components that go along with it!


----------



## confuzion

So as I mentioned before. We do eat fermented soy. Usually only in our nama shoyu soy sauce. But never in any other form.


----------



## confuzion

And :hugs: to you. I know what you mean about thinking you're past a chemical when you're not. I had a lot of heartache over mine in March.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh my gosh! I am just stunned by this, my diet is about to get a major overhaul, and I thought I was doing so well...now I'm feeling even more out this cycle :cry: Better get this straightened out. Thanks for posting!

EDIT: and thank you for the :hugs: I wish I could get past this, but the past few days I've been so depressed feeling, I'm trying so hard to be positive since I haven't even O'd yet, but just feel like the deck is stacked against me for some reason. Hoping it passes soon, or I'm in for a hellish tww.


----------



## confuzion

Don't feel all doom. All those things are reversible if you even consume enough soy to have them happen to you. Hope I didn't scare you! But I do recommend cutting down on it a lot in your diet. Or at least adding more supplements into your regimen to counter-act some of the effects. 

You are most definitely not out this month!!


----------



## Tui

Hello girls. Temp dropped this morning so no early ovulation for me thank goodness. Anytime soon would be good though. Getting impatient and fed up with:sex:

Sorry you are feeling down twinkie :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Tui, glad to see your temp went down.

I have a protein drink that I use that has soy lechtin in it because we weight lift and I have no idea how much is in it, so that in particular is what has me scared. No worries confuzion, I'd rather know now and get it corrected, thank you again for posting and :hugs: for being so understanding!!


----------



## JJKCB

mothers day was last month here in UK and for mothers day I got AF :cry:

hoping this times better

HEDD - 11th Jan
AF due - 30th April
testing from - 28th April


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi GG, Lo! Thank you for the Easter greetings :)

Twinkie don't feel too out, it's not over till it's over and AF arrives and we are all crossing our fingers (and everything else possible!) that she won't x I'm so sorry about your CP, hugs to you. 

My name's Gemma by the way :) Not an overly common name in the USA I hear :)

Confuzion you know heaps about soy! I have recently ditched it, we don't really do dairy products so had soy milk for a while but now it's all about the rice milk, coconut milk and almond milk. We have so much choice now! Thank you for that helpful information - I think we'll have to watch how much soy we use as we are vegetarians and it is, of course, in meat replacement type products argh! This shop I didn't buy any after hearing some not so good things, thank goodness! It's all about the fruit & vegetables! 

AFM, I'm confused about my chart - first time charting, long time stalker of charts! Ha. I had a temp dip, thought it would be ovulation, had two temp rises and then this morning, a dip again (though not huge). I'm not sure when OV actually is?! I hear you Tui on the getting sick of BD'ing front! Probably because we've done it for the last three days as I was hopeful of ovulation we're going back to EOD now as I'm sure we've done it enough to catch the egg, hopefully! All timings being well.

Do any of you lovely ladies have any idea what might be happening? I need to see that O line and then be in the TWW! I'm so excited to temp this cycle as I may actually find out when I OV (we hope!) and how long my LP is. 

Hope you are all enjoying your Easter Sunday or Monday depending on your part of the world :flower:


----------



## Tui

5 days in a row :sex: PLEASE let me ovulate today !


----------



## labellavie

With AF over and done with for about a week....onto making the babies!! Praying for a BFP this month. I feel some barely there cramping and increased cm, could this mean early ovulation??


----------



## confuzion

Good luck ladies! Tuesday - just had a look at your chart and I don think you've ovulated yet. 

JJKCB - I forgot the UK had a different day for Mother's Day sorry. Hope you get one in time for US Mother's Day :hugs:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

confuzion said:


> Good luck ladies! Tuesday - just had a look at your chart and I don think you've ovulated yet.
> 
> JJKCB - I forgot the UK had a different day for Mother's Day sorry. Hope you get one in time for US Mother's Day :hugs:

Thanks so much confuzion, so helpful to have the input!! x:flower:


----------



## confuzion

Anytime Tuesday :) so keep on BDing :sex:


----------



## Green Glitter

Label--if the CM is EWCM. What cycle day are you? 

Twinkie--:hugs: I'm hoping May doesn't get you down too much and you're able to smile soon. Your right behind me! So bit too much longer for you. But I know how you feel, and FX this is a great cycle.

Great info on soy, Confuzion. Had no idea at all. :) Very beneficial. I know the whole controversy around soy in general, bring a GMO due to Montsano, but I love that added I formation on it. :hugs:

Happy Easter! Great day. So tired after such a long day, but had to come say hello. :D


----------



## confuzion

Lol I'm not even going to start on GMOs and evil Monsanto :haha:. I would never stop talking.


----------



## sunshine85

Broke down and bought a opk, my first time ever using one ever. Came up two lines right away. Of course I have no clue what it means as I felt what I thought was ovulstion pains on friday and saturday. Friday we dtd twice, Sat once and today twice. Thought I would never say this but I sm tired of :sex: hahaha I am drier than the sahara desert. Figuratively. Lol. I hope I covered enough bases, if not oh frickin' well...lol...my calendar says I O tomorrow but who the heck knows blah.


----------



## labellavie

green glitter- cycle day 12 , my cycles are usually 28- 30 days long


----------



## twinkie2

labellavie said:


> With AF over and done with for about a week....onto making the babies!! Praying for a BFP this month. I feel some barely there cramping and increased cm, could this mean early ovulation??

Hi Labellavie!I usually get o cramping, I'm not supposed to O til tomorrow or Wednesday. I've noticed I usually get ewcm a few days before O and cramping a few days before, with some pinching the day of. I'm guessing O is very near for you!! Have fun:sex:!!

GG-thank you for the kind words, I'm feeling a little better today. Probably helps that I have tons of work to get done today to keep me distracted (I'm apologizing already if I seem super absent this week, got a heck of a work load for most of the week:happydance:)

Didn't get a chance to bd yesterday, but hoping we can today in case tomorrow is the big day. So, for now, :coffee:

sunshine what cd are you? You can get lines on OPK's at almost any point in your cycle, but you want the test line to be as dark or darker than the control. If you aren't sure, post the pic and we'll all take a look at it. If you suspect you have already ovulated, then the OPK won't indicate anything for you, but if you are early enough in your cycle still, and continue to test each day, you should be able to catch your surge (be warned, it can still get missed, case in point, me the last cycle I did OPKs, but you should still be able to get an idea if the test line is darkening).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning ladies, 

Lots of pages to catch up! :D

I just want to say Hi to the new ladies :wave:

Twinkie, I am sorry you felt a little down this past weekend. I completely understand how you feel. I am glad that you feel better today and such is the ups and downs of TTC :). 

Confuzion, great info! Told hubby to pay more attention to soy. :D

Labellavie, another thing that you can do to see if O is on its way is to check you CP (cervical position) and BBT. FX O is on its way!

I see lots of BDs this past weekend. I am a little jealous since we weren't suppose to BDs at all so I get to let my wild side out tonight! Hah! :D The excitement of baby making has gone wayyyyyy down for me. I have arrived to the point that I don't care much anymore. We'll still BDs during O time but I don't put much hope on it. I don't think I am going to POAS this cycle. Weirdly enough, I have no desire to pee on any sticks at all...including OPK. Sooooo, I'll be your biggest cheerleader for the ladies who want to POAS! :D

Lots of :dust:!!


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ILT! Today's the day right!? Best of luck to your hubby on his journey from garage to hospital :haha: Maybe you've convinced him that isn't necessary for those few extra secondsHave fun tonight! I can understand your loss of some excitement, I have days that I already feel like that too and it's only been six months for us. So hoping for your super sticky bfp in the very near future (fx'd for this cycle still too!!!) Thanks for cheering us on in our poas addictions, if you change your mind, we'd love to squint for you :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

twinkie2 said:


> labellavie said:
> 
> 
> With AF over and done with for about a week....onto making the babies!! Praying for a BFP this month. I feel some barely there cramping and increased cm, could this mean early ovulation??
> 
> Hi Labellavie!I usually get o cramping, I'm not supposed to O til tomorrow or Wednesday. I've noticed I usually get ewcm a few days before O and cramping a few days before, with some pinching the day of. I'm guessing O is very near for you!! Have fun:sex:!!
> 
> GG-thank you for the kind words, I'm feeling a little better today. Probably helps that I have tons of work to get done today to keep me distracted (I'm apologizing already if I seem super absent this week, got a heck of a work load for most of the week:happydance:)
> 
> Didn't get a chance to bd yesterday, but hoping we can today in case tomorrow is the big day. So, for now, :coffee:
> 
> sunshine what cd are you? You can get lines on OPK's at almost any point in your cycle, but you want the test line to be as dark or darker than the control. If you aren't sure, post the pic and we'll all take a look at it. If you suspect you have already ovulated, then the OPK won't indicate anything for you, but if you are early enough in your cycle still, and continue to test each day, you should be able to catch your surge (be warned, it can still get missed, case in point, me the last cycle I did OPKs, but you should still be able to get an idea if the test line is darkening).Click to expand...

I am on CD14 today. The line was there, not super dark but enough. I will be taking it again today to see. We have baby danced every day sometimes twice a day lol trying to cover all bases :happydance:

Btw how do I post a pic here?


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hello ladies I'm due end April but can I sneak in xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

sunshine, FX!!! Twice/day...oomphh...that's hard to beat! Not that it's a competition ahhahaah. I just can't imagine BDs twice a day for a few days. 

Hayley, welcome!

Twinkie, I might join you guys if I feel that this cycle is different. And yes, I was able to convince DH not to do it in the garage! hahaha. 

Just got an email from my brother telling me that I am an aunt again. Quiet happy about that and my new born niece is super cute. Weight 7lbs and 6lbs worth of cheeks!! Eeekkk...super chubby cheeks! Love it! Bad news, she has a middle name that I wanted for my own baby girl's first name. Oh well. Time to pick a different name :). Hopefully by the time I have a baby (boy/girl) no one else in the family will take that name. Luckily, I told my sister the names that I like already so I know for sure that she will stir away from those names :D.


----------



## HayleyJJ

Congrats aunty xxx


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats on your new niece!! I love chubby baby cheeks :) Sorry about the name though!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yeah, it's unfortunate about the name but there are a few others that I like so it's ok. :)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## confuzion

ILT - congrats on your niece!! I have 7 nieces and 14 nephews! Lol I love all those tikes to pieces (though some of them are college graduates and moms-to-be, can't believe I'm going to be a great aunt :wacko:). So curious, what was the name?

Twinkie - glad you're feeling better.

Hayley - welcome!!

Where's lynny??


----------



## hunni12

YESSSSSS after five days AF finally came. So happy!! Even tho most want a bfp i want a bfp for my birthday so I'll take her comin with grace. She doesnt even hurt haha. It took us to have some bomb ass sex for her to start lol.

I never been so happy to see my period and there is cramps or nothing this time :). Then most ladies get stuck in limbo for weeks so im thankful


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, holy cow! That's a whole lot of nieces and nephews! Are your brothers and sisters much older than you? I thought you are only in your twenties? no? I only have 1 niece..well...now 2 nieces and 1 nephew. Her name is Grace Abigail. I wanted to use Abigail and was loving the name for a long time (4 years now). She just picked the name by accident since I have never shared it with her and only shared it with my sister. I am okay with it :). There are other cute names for girls. But not too many I like for boys...

yea...where is Lynny?? :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Never thought I'd say this but Congrats Hunni!! :D


----------



## confuzion

Glad you're not in limbo anymore hunni! FX for a bday BFP!

ILT - yes, I'm the baby of the bunch. All of my siblings are older than me. The second youngest is 5 years older than me (so 30...he has 4 boys but he was married at 19 :wacko:). I was kind of a later 'oopsie' child :haha:. Oh Abigail is a cute name. But you're right many other cute ones out there.


----------



## hunni12

Lol thanks ladies..i was in the bathroom jumping up and down....poor OH tho he thought we was in there the poor guy. He still thinks its a chance lol


----------



## labellavie

Ilovetomatoes said:


> sunshine, FX!!! Twice/day...oomphh...that's hard to beat! Not that it's a competition ahhahaah. I just can't imagine BDs twice a day for a few days.
> 
> Hayley, welcome!
> 
> Twinkie, I might join you guys if I feel that this cycle is different. And yes, I was able to convince DH not to do it in the garage! hahaha.
> 
> Just got an email from my brother telling me that I am an aunt again. Quiet happy about that and my new born niece is super cute. Weight 7lbs and 6lbs worth of cheeks!! Eeekkk...super chubby cheeks! Love it! Bad news, she has a middle name that I wanted for my own baby girl's first name. Oh well. Time to pick a different name :). Hopefully by the time I have a baby (boy/girl) no one else in the family will take that name. Luckily, I told my sister the names that I like already so I know for sure that she will stir away from those names :D.


I always make my baby name choices clear so there is no confusion:coolio: ......but this has happened twice to me so far!! Very annoying when you have your heart set on a name:dohh:


----------



## sunshine85

If I have a son I will name him Antonio Luciano lol sounds gangsta hahaha. I also like Lucian (got the idea from the Underworld movie and loved it) Luca Jacob I adore too...girl names I like Lilyannah Rose or Eva Rose, Evangeline Lily, ermm idk for girls lol


----------



## Green Glitter

ILT-- good luck with hubby's appointment! :D And congrats on the niece! :D I had a sister-in-law's sister steal my daughter's name after I already named her. Lol My daughter was born and I named her Kai Lynn, and then 3 months later I get an announcement that they gave birth to Kai Leah. :/ Lol It's perfectly okay to take a break from all the TTC charting stress and poas and just have sex. :) 

Confuzion, me too. The evils on Montsano could keep me going all day. Haha. Lol Lovely big family you have. I have 14 nieces/nephews, but 21 is super awesome! 

Welcome, Hayley :wave:

Congrats on the AF, Hunni. :D

Twinkie--much loves and good luck with work this week. I'm glad you're feeling better!

Eta:Sunshine! Love the name Luca. Very awesome :D


----------



## mwel8819

I have had my names chosen for a longgg time and if anyone tries to take them I will be furious! Haha! Hello ladies! I got caught up on everything I think. Congrats ILT! If I had girl twins their names were going to be Gabriella and Abigail (Gabby and Abby). :) I am actually the oldest of 4 (20 yr old, 6 yr old, and 3 yr old) girls. I have no nieces or nephews yet...thankfully...I would have been so jealous because she is younger than me. :haha:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you Ladies. 

DH's appt went well. It didn't go as he planned since he went to pick it up at the lab close by our house. They told him that he had 30 minutes to return the result there. But the instruction that we got told us to go to the lab that was about 40 minutes away. So, DH decided to follow the paper instruction. He went to the hospital and did his business in the restroom!!! hahahaha. The instruction also said to immediately drop it off and not to wait in line. So, after he was done, he went to the receptionist to drop it off. Unfortunately, there was an older couple talking to her. So, he got the receptionist's attention and then whispered "semen" while pointing at the cup. The receptionist couldn't hear him and said "what??" outloud hahahahaha. Then he said "sperm" and pointing at his cup again. The receptionist said "ohhh" and told him to wait a couple minutes. She called him directly after the couple left and said "what did you say?". Poor DH. I think he was pretty darn embarrassed. He is truly hoping that the receptionist would follow the procedure and put it where it's supposed to be immediately. I don't think he wants to do a second one! :D

GG, I have to say your SIL kinda pushing it with the name! hahahaha. Kai Lynn sounds pretty. Kai Leah? Something sounds a little off. I like Leah by itself. 

Sunshine, I love Underworld!!! I was toying with the name Grayson but one of my GFs just gave birth on Saturday and she named her son Grayson. But loving the names!

Mwel, great mind think a like!!! hahaahha. Like Abby and Gabby. I wanted Abigail because our last name's initial is B. So no matter what with Abigail, she will always be Abby or A.B. :). Oh well. I'll pick another name. Liking Arriana and Alanna right now :). 

Confuzion, I can't imagine having nieces and nephews who are already in college :D. Must be fun! I am enjoying my niece right now, who is almost 4 years old. She is loving Frozen and my sister emailed me her little dancing and singing :). 

Labellavie, I hear ya! Especially when you are still trying to get pregnant. 

I can't remember what CD I am right now but all I know it's time to BD!!! :D


----------



## yellowduck

Hello everyone, I've been reading but not posting, (I'm pretty quiet in real life too! )

Hello new ladies, nice to 'meet' you!

ILt , your poor DH, you really made me laugh with the story about his visit to hospital, poor thing, why are doctors receptionists always so loud?!

I'm not doing any poas ing either, ( I only tried opks for the first time last month) but mainly because I'm trying to be more relaxed this month, not counting cycle days/ dpo etc. everyone keeps telling me relax and it will happen....cos that's so easy isn't it!!

Back to work today, I've had 2 weeks off, would have been nice if if was Ov ing while on holiday, (lots of time to BD) but no such luck, don't think I'm due to OV til mid next week. 

Found out recently that my cousin and SIL are ttc too, it feels a bit weird like we're having a race or competition or something, anyone else feel like that when friends and family are ttc? Or is it just me, am I weird?

Good luck all those OV ing soon!


----------



## sunshine85

I guess I am 1dpo now. Day before yesterday and yesterday were positive opk and we have :sex: for four days in a row so my vajay is out on vacation :haha: today I am really gassy and have dull pains on my left side. Wonder what that's all about :wacko:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yellow, welcome! And no, you are not the only one who feels that way. I think most of us are no matter how close we are to the other person. I personally think it's a very normal human reaction :). You'll feel better after multiple people get pregnant before you do, which I hope won't be the case :). Relax while TTC?? mmpph...that won't happen for the first few months. Some people can do it but not me :p. 

Sunshine, FX!!!! You could be feeling the burst of the little eggy :).


----------



## smatheson

I will be testing May 6! :flower:


----------



## confuzion

ILT - your poor DH that story gave me a good chuckle :haha:. Yay you get to BD now :happydance:

yellowduck - yeah I know what you mean. Well all the family who was trying to conceive are now pregnant. Hugely pregnant might I add as in due soon. And I'm still TTC so I've definitely lost the competition :haha:

smatheson - welcome! We'll be testing around the same time :)

AFM, two super positive OPKs yesterday and today. So I might O tomorrow or the day after, will see what my temps do. I'm excited now that the tww is close!


----------



## mwel8819

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mwel, great mind think a like!!! hahaahha. Like Abby and Gabby. I wanted Abigail because our last name's initial is B. So no matter what with Abigail, she will always be Abby or A.B. :). Oh well. I'll pick another name. Liking Arriana and Alanna right now :).

I'm glad the appointment went well. Hopefully everything goes as expected and you will get a call saying all is good with him. :)

I like the name Aria (Yes I am a PLL addict). I've thought about it a lot too. I like Arriana too! I don't know anyone name that...calling her Arie? Off of the A's...I like the name Lanie. I think it sounds pretty.


----------



## Mezzanotte

Will have a May test date just started cycle numero two today.


----------



## confuzion

:hi: mezzanotte, good luck for your new cycle!


----------



## Shilo

My first round of Femara was a success as far as ovulation goes! Yay! I started getting positive OPKs yesterday so I imagine I will ovulate today or tomorrow. AF is due on May 4th if Femara doesn't change my LP so I'll probably test the first few days of May.


----------



## sunshine85

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Yellow, welcome! And no, you are not the only one who feels that way. I think most of us are no matter how close we are to the other person. I personally think it's a very normal human reaction :). You'll feel better after multiple people get pregnant before you do, which I hope won't be the case :). Relax while TTC?? mmpph...that won't happen for the first few months. Some people can do it but not me :p.
> 
> Sunshine, FX!!!! You could be feeling the burst of the little eggy :).

I hope so friend :hugs: now I am nervous lol since I did the opk two days ago and both days were positive and wondering if i should :sex: tonight too just tl be sure. Or do another opk lol my mind is :wacko: right now. I sit in psychotherapy class as I type this haha. Just want so badly an eggy to stick. This id only cycle two trying so..but i have experienced miscarriages so that doesn't help my anxiety...oy vey! We have already dtd 4 days in a row and twice a day


----------



## confuzion

Hi shilo! Glad Femara helped you ovulate :happydance:. FX for a BFP!


----------



## confuzion

Sunshine - it sounds like you have it covered :thumbup:


----------



## Tui

ILT -:rofl: poor DH

Glad you like the name Leah on it's own :winkwink:


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-what a nightmare for your hubby! But obviously he's a tropper. 

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry all, trying to catch up wasn't able to get on yesterday and hardly at all today :(


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome new ladies! :)

Awesome positive opks, Confuzuon. Lots of BD'ing going on this week. You, Twinkie and ILT--I know what you guys are doing! Lol

ILT--poor DH! Lol Feel for him. :) Hope the results are good. 

And Mel (and ILT)--funny story! My friend came over and she is 18 weeks pregnant. Her husband and her decided to name their girl Brianna. Well, long story short, my husband is Filipino and they said they liked a lot of the Filipino names they heard. I started rattling off my husbands family's names and he has a cousin named Arianna--well, they loved it as soon as I said it and now their girl will be naned Arianna. Lol Funny how much I've seen that name lately. :D

:hugs: Twinkie

Some people will be in the tww soon! Confuzion, Sunshine, Tuesday, Tui, ILT and Twinkie, right? I'm 5 DPO and nothing much to report. lol


----------



## sunshine85

Green Glitter said:


> Welcome new ladies! :)
> 
> Awesome positive opks, Confuzuon. Lots of BD'ing going on this week. You, Twinkie and ILT--I know what you guys are doing! Lol
> 
> ILT--poor DH! Lol Feel for him. :) Hope the results are good.
> 
> And Mel (and ILT)--funny story! My friend came over and she is 18 weeks pregnant. Her husband and her decided to name their girl Brianna. Well, long story short, my husband is Filipino and they said they liked a lot of the Filipino names they heard. I started rattling off my husbands family's names and he has a cousin named Arianna--well, they loved it as soon as I said it and now their girl will be naned Arianna. Lol Funny how much I've seen that name lately. :D
> 
> :hugs: Twinkie
> 
> Some people will be in the tww soon! Confuzion, Sunshine, Tuesday, Tui, ILT and Twinkie, right? I'm 5 DPO and nothing much to report. lol

I am 1dpo lol crampy n gassy is all I feel...lil dull cramps all over. DH says his penis is broken so no bd tonight lol


----------



## Shilo

I will be in the tww tomorrow! :)


----------



## Green Glitter

Yay, Shilo and Subshine! :D TWW begins!


----------



## sunshine85

Green Glitter said:


> Yay, Shilo and Sunshine! :D TWW begins!


Woohoo! This is my tww dance >> :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks GG-fx'd tww starts tomorrow for me. I'll keep everyone posted of course!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good luck to all of you ladies in your tww and approaching your tww! I'm excited to hear all of your daily updates and my fingers are crossed for a bunch of BFPs! Woo!! 

As for me, AF is on her way out (thank goodness!), so now comes the ovulation wait. At least I get a good ten days of no stress and only fun BDing lol


----------



## confuzion

Crazy how so many of us are entering the tww together. FX for BFPs all around!


----------



## wifey2013

Good luck ladies!!! I enter my TWW on Thursday :)

Happy, healthy, and sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## Green Glitter

There are a lot in the tww, yes! Wifey, you, too! Man, there are a lot. I'm not too far ahead. :D Also hoping for baby dust and BFPs!

Lynn! You'll be there soon, too! Glad AF is tapering off so you can get into the fun BD time :)


----------



## labellavie

:thumbup: I am an a really good frame of mind for this cycle! I love that because the past few cycles have not been fun....DH and I :spermy::happydance: last night and hopefully will the next 3 days(depending on NO interruptions):thumbup: 
I definitely am having some ovulation related cramping today..... Looking forward to the TWW! YAY to ALL us poas ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Yay so many in the tww :hugs: I am def having some dull aches and gas pains blah...cant wait to see all of your :bfp: 

:dust:


----------



## Tui

I just broke my thermometer trying to change the battery aaaaahhhhhh.

I can't nip out and buy a new one as they are all Celsius here! Have to order one which could take weeks. So annoying. Just when I need to confirm O.


----------



## confuzion

you can't buy a celsius one and then just convert it to farenheit?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Tui said:


> I just broke my thermometer trying to change the battery aaaaahhhhhh.
> 
> I can't nip out and buy a new one as they are all Celsius here! Have to order one which could take weeks. So annoying. Just when I need to confirm O.

Why do you need one in fahrenheit? I use a celsius thermometer for FF and just change it in the settings.

Boo to breaking it!


----------



## Lynny77

Well I'm officially in for May:) We had no chance last month since I ovulated a week late and was out of town for work. It sucks but at the same time it's ok. So many months we've timed it perfectly and nothing so at least I can blame work for the failed cycle:) Anyways May will be the month! Positive vibes! Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww and can't wait to see some bfp's!


----------



## confuzion

lynny! I was wondering where you've been. Sorry the witch showed :( but FX for May. I think this month will be lucky!


----------



## Tui

Yes I did think of just converting a Celsius one but after looking in 5 shops I can only find the ones that measure to one decimal place with 0.2 degree accuracy. Not accurate enough. Obviously the town I live in has no trouble having babies !

DH fixed my thermometer for me (got the soldering kit out) but now I can't find the right battery for it, another five shops later, aaahhhhh ! Looks like I will have to go to the city and look. Ebay doesn't seem to have them in Fahrenheit for a reasonable price. 

Having a crap day. Opks are fading so I guess I'll be 1dpo tomorrow? Maybe I can get that thermometer battery to squeeze out one more temp in the morning to confirm.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh I see Tui! Where are you? I forgot! 

Check out baby4you.co.nz hun, they have reasonably priced BBT thermometers on there and they are really on to it, fast and friendly :) 

Otherwise, PM me, I can always get one for you and send x


----------



## Tui

Thanks TB, that's kind off you. I'll see what I can come up with. Passing through shaky city on way to visit my mum tomorrow. Should find one there with any luck.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

OK cool well let me know! You should be able to find one no trouble down there x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies, 

Lynny, Hi :wave:. TTC is a pretty stressful business hahaahha. No wonder they call it a miracle :). I told my nurse that 2 cycles ago I had late O. She asked if I was under stress and I said yes...from TTC!!! 

Tui, FX w/ your thermometer. Hopefully you'll get it fix in no time. 

Sunshine, your DH is a trooper!! twice/day for 4 days!..wow! ahhahaha. FX you caught the eggy. You can always BD for fun today :). 

GG, I think one of my good friends's sister has a daughter with the name Arianna too. Since our last name is a spanish last name, I thought it'd fit well. DH is half Mexican and half Portugese. I am Chinese from Indonesia :D. 

Confuzion, I am jealous of your shorter cycle! I am still waiting to O. Probably will O on Friday, which is CD 16 for me. O comes very regularly at CD 16 and since I am not doing OPK or temping, I am assuming CD 16 is my O. Although I felt that my temp went up a bit last night since I was feeling pretty warm under the blanket this morning. 

Mwel, you can call her Ria too instead of Ari. Ria is quite a popular girl's name from where I am from :D. Lanie is also pretty :D. 

I am glad to have all of you as cycle mates :D. Nothing much going on for me right now. Just waiting. We are doing the every other day BDs instead of SMEP this cycle. It's easier since DH has training and his commute is horrible. I have to remember to ask him tonight if his result is in yet. Our hospital is pretty fast and good when it comes to test result. 

FX and lots of :dust: around


----------



## twinkie2

Okay ladies, I've got a question for you. Typically I get O pains and some cramping the day or so before, and maybe the day off. Nothing major, just noticeable. I'm thinking O was yesterday. Since I woke up this morning, I've been very sore and tender in my lower abdomen/ovaries & uterus. Anyone else ever have this? I'm sure it's nothing, but this is completely new to me and I've been tracking for 5 cycles now and I just find it very odd that I've never had it before. Has me a bit concerned I guess. Also, I ovulated on the left side last month so I assume I'm ovulating on the right this month, but the tenderness is on both sides, particularly the left. Any input? Temps didn't go up enough for me to tell yet if yesterday for O for sure, hoping tomorrows will be very telling!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks so much ladies! I'm on day 2 of this new cycle. Just glad to have the last one behind me! Though if I O on my regular day 17 this month it's right in the middle of hubby's fishing trip so hopefully this will be another late cycle! I just got a pack of 30 opk's in the mail which is fun!

ILT- hopefully hubby gets good results!

Confuzion- may will be lucky! We deserve it!

Twinkie- I was like that last cycle for a few days after I ovulated. It didn't turn out to be anything or maybe it was and I didn't know it lol but I don't think so. I get pretty crampy from the moment I O to once my period starts fading away. I'll be eager to see if your temp goes up!

Tui hope your day gets better!

Did I just read Sunshine is doing it twice a day? Lol love it!

Hello to everyone else! I haven't had a chance to scroll back through the posts:)


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie - sorry nothing to offer here. I don't think I've ever experienced that. And I say think because who really notices this stuff when not TTC? :haha:. FX your temp climbs some more tomorrow. I'm also in camp did I ovulate yesterday or no? I'm gonna assume not to be safe and give it another go for :sex: tonight.

Lynny - FX your O cooperates and comes when it is most convenient!

ILT - can't wait for those results. With your mix, I'm sure your children are going to be absolutely friggin adorable and I hope I get to see some pics of them one day :D

Tui - hope the thermometer situation is resolved!


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Lynny, I hope you O late again so you can get a chance this month. May is about to be bringing some great things our way, I just know it!

The pain now is just really weird. When I sit down, I get almost a shooting pain sensation through my lower abdomen :shrug: grrr...thought I finally had my body figured out. Hope this isn't messing with O!


----------



## sunshine85

Crying....no idea why as it is wayy too early for this drama lol


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies how is everyone


----------



## Green Glitter

Sorry about your thermometer, Tui--but Tuesday, you further prove, too, why I love this community. Lovely support, ladies. :hugs:

Glad you're out of limbo, Lynny. I was wondering where you were. I fell May is a good month, too! :D

ILT--lol! Your babies will be gorgeous! I have a Spanish sounding last name, too, as Filipino last names tend to sound that way, even though my DH is as Asian as they come. Lol :D :hugs: I'm like vampire pale, but his genes dominate mine. Again, gorgeous baby alert for you.

Twinkie--not sure, but have more sex in case. Lol Just keep the BD marathon up. And maybe pain on both is two eggs and you're going to have twins. Haha. I kid. I wish it had better answers! But I hope it does subside and you feel better xoxox

Confuzion, you are definitely covering your BD marathon, too. FX for your O day! What did you say, ain't nothing wrong with a little bump and grind. Lol :D When are you going to poas? I'm 6DPO and almost broke down, but then rationalized with myself hahaha!

:hugs: Sunshine!

And hello, Hunni! :)


----------



## wifey2013

hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies how is everyone

Hey Hunni! Can't complain too much here :) I'm due to O tomorrow and we've been DB'ing everyday for the past 4 days, and will continue for today and the next 3 too - so I guess I'm tired LOL

How are you doing??


----------



## confuzion

Green glitter - my first test day will actually be at 6 DPO :haha:, on April 29th. Obviously I know it's way too early. But I've got cheapie tests and it will help me get rid of my urge to pee on something lol.

wifey - my goodness that's a lot of BDing :haha:. I think we will stop after tonight lol.


----------



## wifey2013

confuzion said:


> Green glitter - my first test day will actually be at 6 DPO :haha:, on April 29th. Obviously I know it's way too early. But I've got cheapie tests and it will help me get rid of my urge to pee on something lol.
> 
> wifey - my goodness that's a lot of BDing :haha:. I think we will stop after tonight lol.

How many days are you at? I'm afraid DH is going to be worn out! lol But at the same time I want to make sure we give it our all. 

FX :af:


----------



## confuzion

We've gone the last 3 days in a row. Tonight will make 4. After that we are taking a nice break lol.


----------



## Green Glitter

Good gracious, wifey, that's impressive. Lol. That should cover it! Ha! FX you catch that egg!

Confuzion, I know what you mean. Lol I don't have cheapies, but is got a 3 pack of FRERs and I had one left from last month. I'm thinking I may start Friday or Saturday. Lol 8 or 9 DPO. I won't make it till 5/1 when I'm supposed to start. Lol


----------



## sunshine85

We dtd 4 days in a row...took off yesterday..lol I will not lie I broke down and had two glasses of wine today.... :wine: :wine:


----------



## confuzion

Haha 4 days in a row of twice a day for you sunshine! Only once a day for us and we're worn out so I can't imagine :haha:.

Can't wait to see your tests GG!


----------



## Tui

twinkie2 said:


> Okay ladies, I've got a question for you. Typically I get O pains and some cramping the day or so before, and maybe the day off. Nothing major, just noticeable. I'm thinking O was yesterday. Since I woke up this morning, I've been very sore and tender in my lower abdomen/ovaries & uterus. Anyone else ever have this? I'm sure it's nothing, but this is completely new to me and I've been tracking for 5 cycles now and I just find it very odd that I've never had it before. Has me a bit concerned I guess. Also, I ovulated on the left side last month so I assume I'm ovulating on the right this month, but the tenderness is on both sides, particularly the left. Any input? Temps didn't go up enough for me to tell yet if yesterday for O for sure, hoping tomorrows will be very telling!

Twinkie this is EXACTLY what happened to me this time. I had no sharp twinges on either side this time but felt very "bruised" and sore to the touch down where my uterus etc is. Weird. Same funny temps too. Last month it shot up, and this time it's dawdling. Maybe it's a good thing to be different this time?


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Tui, that's what I'm trying to tell myself too! FX'd for both of us!


----------



## twinkie2

Forgot to tell everyone I bought a box of CB digi's for this cycle!!! First time I've invested in them, hoping it pays off!! Trying so hard to stay positive for May, let's do this!


----------



## confuzion

I only have 1 CB digi left. I hope I get to use it! Yay can't wait to POAS seriously. Only 6 or so days more :happydance:.


----------



## twinkie2

I know, me either....somewhere out there, Melly is shaking her head and wagging a finger at us :rofl: Oh, and I totally thought I O'd yesterday, but based on the weird feelings today, now I'm wondering if it wasn't today? :shrug: Waiting to see I guess, so I might not officially be in the tww yet, but soon!


----------



## confuzion

Pretty certain today is my O day/ it may have been this afternoon, but going to go at it tonight anyway. Our cycles have synced!


----------



## twinkie2

Just noticed you changed your status...hoping that hasn't been there for weeks and I just now finally saw it! Hoping it's not a loaded meaning, and that you're doing well confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

You mean the c'est la vie? lol. It's been there a few days. Not weeks. And no nothing has happened. I just didn't like my TTC and miscarriages defining me anymore. And that's something I always say when things are not their best so I thought it was as good as anything else to put there haha.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh good, I was hoping it wasn't anything negative and just a change! :hugs:


----------



## Samanthatc

Hello! I'm probably going to test around the 14th depending on when I actually ovulate! Cd19/20 and still no O!!


----------



## sunshine85

Dull aches and crampy...if I hadn't done an opk three days ago I would of sworn today is my O day blah...


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for the concern twinkie :hugs:. If something was wrong, I would have posted to you ladies about it :haha:.

Samanthatc - welcome. FX you O soon!

sunshine - FX it's a good sign!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Been at my mum's for the day so had loads to catch up on when I got back. How is everyone today?

Well I got a new battery for my thermometer and its still playing up, so guess it wasn't the battery after all. Never mind, if I turn it on and off about six times I can usually get it to take a reading! That will please DH, he is getting sick of beeps and alarms. Ordered a new thermometer now so should be here for next cycle. Fingers crossed I won't need it :dust:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh bugger! Glad that you ordered a new one though. Ha, I get sick of all the beeps at bloody six am too. Especially since I am on holiday now!

I am going to call myself 2 or 3 dpo, I'm still waiting on FF to confirm ovulation and I hope like heck it actually happened.

It is SO early on, I know that but tonight, cramping! Started whilst I was cooking dinner, well that's when I noticed it and this morning I got nauseated just before lunch, it had been a while since I ate and I was desperate for food it seems.

Now I know I know&#8230; implantation, dates, yadi yada, but here begins my mad TWW ;) x


----------



## Tui

Oh tuesday, I know how you feel. Every cramp, tweak and feeling last month and I thought it was a sign. Just drove myself crazy in the end. I hope it means good things for you though. 

No idea where I am dpo wise. No clear rise in temp this time. Time will tell. Don't feel like it will be a lucky month for some reason. Don't even feel like poas right now, well not right now but you know what I mean !

Opk negative tonight so I guess that means I ovulated eventually?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

That's the only thing I find annoying about BBT, well, in the first month I guess, before there is an established pattern - you don't get your DPO until after you've ovulated, I mean, you can 'guess' or reason judging by CM as well that you may have ovulated but I do see the argument for OPKs.

If it doesn't work this month I think I'll get one of those ovulation scopes&#8230; they aren't too pricey and you can reuse them :)

I would say that's a good sign you did ovulate Tui, fingers crossed we get it to show up on our charts! X

Keep the faith! Stay positive, this could be a lucky lucky month :)


----------



## Tui

I'm getting what feels like ovulation pains on the left side now, but with a negative opk it must just be all that lovely lunch at mum's today:haha:

I'm afraid thanks to being on bcp for so long my CM tells me nothing ! I thought about getting a ferning scope too. Any of you other girls used one?


----------



## slowloris

Hi can i join you ladies?!
in 6dpo today and wont be testing till may. 
good luck to all!!


----------



## wifey2013

It's O day today! I'm super excited, we've been DTD now five days straight (today will make 6!). So excited to be in TWW. 

Are any of you ladies just about to enter the TWW also??


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: slowloris & wifey!! Yes, actually, there a bunch that are already a few days in and bunch that are just entering. You've got good company here.

Ladies, please all send your positive thoughts to my twin sister. She called this morning, she has started bleeding, it's red and, she thinks it seems too heavy for things to be alright. Will call into the clinic as soon as they open. She's 6w2d.


----------



## lintu

:hi: ladies can I join?

Im testing May, not 100% sure when as FF says I ovulated CD12 but I think more like CD17, I guess we will see whose right :lol: 4th may testing for me, got a good feeling about this mth


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome lintu and slowloris and samanthatc! :wave:

Tui and Tuesday--FX this is our lucky month! I am hoping, too! :)

Twinkie--so sorry about your sister. :hugs: I will keep her in my prayers. Some ladies experience bleeding and go on to have a healthy baby, so I'll definitely hope she is one of them. 

Wifey--Twinkie's right, everyone mostly is in the tww or on the cusp, and then right/nearly there. LOL FX for MAY to be BFP month!

7 DPO here and nothing much to report. *Sigh* I have no symptoms, really. Lol. My boobs hurt yesterday, but not today, so I think that was mainly abuse from my elbow stabbing toddler. Other than that, I feel great. Tired, but not overly. :D Trying to hold off till Saturday to start the first round of testing. Trying to remain hopeful!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Welcome to all of the new ladies :wave:

GG, I think all of our babies are going to be cute!!! We should post pictures when the time come :D. 

Twinkie, I am sorry to hear about your sister. FX everything is ok. :hugs:

Sunshine, I heard good things about drinking red wine during TWW. It supposedly soften up your uterus and make implantation easier. FX!

Tui, good to hear that the thermometer is fixed :D. 

AFM, got DH's SA back. Everything looks pretty standard even though it's on the low side of standard. The only thing that worries me is his morphology, which is only 3%. Been reading up about it and a lot of people said that although it's not bad, it's also not great. A lot of people w/ the same morphology as DH were recommended to do IVF/IUI. Hopefully the FS will tell me something different after I take all of my tests. DH kept asking me last night about it while I was reading it. I didn't have the heart to tell him that most of the info I read wasn't very good. But, I think he figured it out because I was a bit quiet and told him to wait until our appointment to conclude everything since everything else seems okay. Plus, we don't know what's wrong with me yet. With that said, I don't have much hope for this cycle at all. We'll still BDs but I am going to reduce it to every other day. 

Hope everyone else is doing great! :D


----------



## slowloris

Twinky praying 4 ur sister xxx
thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Green Glitter

ILT--they will all be gorgeous, you're so right! We will all definitely share photos when we get there.

Sorry about the the morphology. I wonder if everyone who was recommended for IUI/IVF didn't have other standard aspects? I am not as versed in it, but I'm hoping that the doctor has some suggestions, considering the rest of his results came out standard. FX for this appointment. When is it? :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG, I am feeling a little indifferent about it, which is weird right? I figure if it needs to be done than we have to do it. Some of them also only have the morphology issue while everything else is normal. Not really sure when we will see the doctor yet. They won't see us until I have done all of my testing, which won't be until next cycle since I need to have blood drawn on 2nd or 3rd day of AF and then HCG. By the time we see the doctor, we'd be trying for 7 months already. DH is very eager on eating healthy and losing weight, which are good things :). 7 DPO!! How exciting. I can't wait to see your tests. Are you going to test early?


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks everyone, she just dropped her twins off for me to watch while her and DH go to the clinic, I hope they do a scan for her and find that heartbeat! I was trying to reassure her that I've read alot of comments on here with women that bled early and went on to have perfectly healthy pregnanacies too, so I really hope she can be one of the lucky ones. 

GG & ILT-I am so on the bandwagon for sharing our baby pics when they finally come, I can't wait!

ILT-sorry about dh's morph, but at least it's still in the "standard" range, I know it's not ideal, but don't let it get you down. Hoping some good news comes of the remainder of the testing and gets you some more answers. Thinking of you! :hugs:

asm, I got dashed cross hairs on ff saying O was Monday, sure hope that changes with tomorrow's temp. I played around with it a bit and it looks like it will change to Wednesday for O, so I "think" I am officially in the tww at 1dpo as of today, despite ff currently saying I'm 3dpo. I'd love to be 3dpo, but I don't feel like there was enough bd before to make me feel good about this cycle, now yesterday, I feel good about that being an O day and hoping that's when it was.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Twinkie!! Much appreciated :D. I am still waiting to O...I think! ahhahaha. I've been wondering for a while if we didn't BD long enough. We usually stop BDing after I got confirmed O from FF. I think this time we will try to go until I get AF.


----------



## twinkie2

You aren't temping anymore right? If you think you had a good handle on your cycles from previously temping, you could always take your temp and see if it is in line with your typical pre or post O temps, to help you know if you have/haven't ovulated yet. Just a suggetion :) Have you been bd'ing everyday or every other day since Monday?


----------



## ab75

Twinkie,i hope everything is ok with your sister xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, yea. I am also not temping anymore. Temping made me a nervous wreck during TWW :). Plus, my OB only wanted me to temp for 3 months to see if I have a pattern and so far my O has been on CD 16 consistently. We've been BDing every other day starting monday, since 5 days straight didn't work and SMEP also didn't work ahahah. So far, I haven't been kicking off my blanket. My after O temp usually pretty high to the point that I couldn't sleep with a blanket on and even my dog doesn't want to come near me! hahahahaha.


----------



## akilgore2012

Hello!! I'd like to join. We had planned on starting TTC in June but things might have gotten started early, if you know what I mean... Hehe!

So here I am, no idea what DPO I am, with cramping, dizzy spells, slight lower pain pain and random nausea.... again. I POAS yesterday morning with a bfn but I think it's still too early. I'm going to give it a few days and then POAS again.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## twinkie2

Well it sounds like you'll know when you O based on that, I know what you mean, I can usually tell my temps are changing by how hot I get in bed in the mornings too. Fx'd still crossed super tight for you!

Welcome akilgore :) When was your last period and do you know how long your cycles usually are?


----------



## confuzion

Welcome slowloris, lintu, and a akilgore :hi:. You have all been added to the list. Good luck!!

ILT- sorry the morphology seems to be a source of concern. I know someone else on BnB who seems to have the same kind of issue. Her husband is having a repeat SA in a few months before deciding anything else in case it was a one off thing. FX your OB has easy solutions. 

Twinkie - I hope everything turns out alright for your sister :( I feel bad for the poor thing because I know how much it stinks to be in that position. It could be a SCH making her bleed, which is very common and usually everything turns out ok. FX. Yeah FF will definitely change your crosshairs with another temp. 

As for me, I haven't been very good with temp taking this month. Different times, not enough sleep, etc. And so I don't see a temp shift yet but I think it might be wrong and I've still ovulated. I will have to rely on other signs to tell me. Hopefully my cervix and CM will tell a different story because I don't think we have another BD in us lol.

Considering my OPK was negative early in the day yesterday, I'm going to assume I O'ed already and relax.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Confuzion! Hope you are in your TWW already :D.


----------



## Goldenpup

Hi, can you count me in for may...
Af showed for me today so onto the next month... 
I'm really considering temping but think it'll stress me out!
Good luck to everyone o'ing atm.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry the witch got you goldenpup :(. Hopefully May will be a better month for all of us!


----------



## sunshine85

My doc advises against temping so I don't. 

I am with you tuesday. About 2 or 3 dpo and have dull left ovary pains. Gas pains too. Nothing else.

I did an opk today and its still positive but heard it will stay positive for 10 days after you ovulate so. I am guessing I ovulated on Saturday or Sunday even though my ovulation calculator says Monday I did. But Fri I was feeling the right ovary pains...did the opk sat and it was positive, sunday same thing :wacko: :wacko: 

So I am over the stressing. Did all the :sex: I could do and well if it happens great, if not life goes on and we try again. Fx for us all and loads of :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

twinkie2 said:


> Well it sounds like you'll know when you O based on that, I know what you mean, I can usually tell my temps are changing by how hot I get in bed in the mornings too. Fx'd still crossed super tight for you!
> 
> Welcome akilgore :) When was your last period and do you know how long your cycles usually are?


April 1 was the last one and I'm "usually" 28-29 days.

Oh and let's chalk up heartburn for no reason to my list of issues. I've been getting that at random times each day. It can be after eating a bowl of cereal! Just crazy.


----------



## twinkie2

Your symptoms sound very promising!! I'd give it a few days and test and see where it is, if you are usually +/-28 days, I'd guess you are about 8dpo right now, which is still early. Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

confuzion said:


> Welcome slowloris, lintu, and a akilgore :hi:. You have all been added to the list. Good luck!!
> 
> ILT- sorry the morphology seems to be a source of concern. I know someone else on BnB who seems to have the same kind of issue. Her husband is having a repeat SA in a few months before deciding anything else in case it was a one off thing. FX your OB has easy solutions.
> 
> Twinkie - I hope everything turns out alright for your sister :( I feel bad for the poor thing because I know how much it stinks to be in that position. It could be a SCH making her bleed, which is very common and usually everything turns out ok. FX. Yeah FF will definitely change your crosshairs with another temp.
> 
> As for me, I haven't been very good with temp taking this month. Different times, not enough sleep, etc. And so I don't see a temp shift yet but I think it might be wrong and I've still ovulated. I will have to rely on other signs to tell me. Hopefully my cervix and CM will tell a different story because I don't think we have another BD in us lol.
> 
> Considering my OPK was negative early in the day yesterday, I'm going to assume I O'ed already and relax.

This is me confuzion - I'm pretty sure I did ovulate but I was slack on the timings early on and I only had a cheap thermometer I feel this has skewed my results and I really wanted to get the shift etc and for FF to give me the "yes, you have indeed ovulated" thing. No :( Fingers crossed anyway! We BD'd enough! (I think!)


----------



## akilgore2012

twinkie2 said:


> Your symptoms sound very promising!! I'd give it a few days and test and see where it is, if you are usually +/-28 days, I'd guess you are about 8dpo right now, which is still early. Fx'd for you!!!

Thank you!! It's the waiting part that kills me! Good luck!


----------



## labellavie

Have any of you ladies had major crying fits during ovulation?? I'm wondering if it could possibly be a symptom of it .....I know its too early for it to be anything else:baby:
I completely broke down sobbing over something that my son did at school today.... blubbering,hide under the blanket kind of crying!!! My DH looked at me like I was insane.


----------



## wifey2013

labellavie said:


> Have any of you ladies had major crying fits during ovulation?? I'm wondering if it could possibly be a symptom of it .....I know its too early for it to be anything else:baby:
> I completely broke down sobbing over something that my son did at school today.... blubbering,hide under the blanket kind of crying!!! My DH looked at me like I was insane.

I did today and I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## confuzion

Tuesday - Seriously I had a positive OPK at CD 10! And now CD13 and I still don't think I've ovulated :wacko:. I'm going to try and be better about taking my temps the next few days in hopes of seeing some higher temperatures. I'm not doing anymore BDing unless the mood strikes, which it likely won't :haha:. So I don't even give a crap anymore. This cycle has been so confusing! I hope I hope I get a high temp tomorrow so I can count 1 DPO!


----------



## Tui

Funny how several of us are having temp / ovulation confusing cycles !


----------



## confuzion

True Tui. But from looking at your chart. There's no doubt that you're in your tww!


----------



## Tui

Glad you think so, I'm not sure. Felt very different this month. My body tells me that if i did actually O, it was earlier than FF thinks I did. We dtd every day but now I'm worried it wasn't quality sperm. Can't win!

Oh and my temping was better than last month, same time every morning, with so called quality sleep. But can I rely on a temperamental possibly broken thermometer? I have a sense of humour today. Or maybe I'm just over it.

Told DH we didn't have to do it anymore and that made him want to this morning! I said, that's fine, you don't mind if I sleep while you do it then? :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Haha. Why are you worried about it not being quality sperm?


----------



## Tui

Just the whole every day for many days thing (cd7-cd15). I was trying to do every other day till +opk this time but DH got keen. Didn't have the heart to stop him.


----------



## confuzion

From what I've read. Everyday is perfectly fine for a man with normal sperm. Every other day is only more recommended to couple who are having male sperm count issues. I think you should be fine!


----------



## Tui

Thanks, that's good to know. Hope his sperm is good then. Another couple of months ttc and we will be seeing the doc. I don't know the procedure here but I guess a SA will be on the cards soon enough. I'm still worried its my age that's the problem.


----------



## confuzion

I think more than likely, your body just needed a little time to regulate after the birth control. So FX it's all done figuring things out!


----------



## Tui

Hope so. Feel like its karma for not wanting kids for so many years.


----------



## Green Glitter

ILT--:hugs: I know what you mean, but I hope you find answers soon. (Hugs) <3 

Welcome to the new ladies. :wave:

See like you both have it covered, Tui and Confuzion. Lol I was the same way this month, I had a day I wanted to do to just top it off...and I just couldn't. Lol Hoping I got enough BD'ing in too. :) We know, Sunshine, you got it in enough. Lol Yay for the start of your tww! And Tuesday!!! Keeping positive vibes for May.

Twinkie--hope your sister is okay.


----------



## confuzion

You know. I can tell you it's silly to think that. But I can't tell you that I haven't thought the same. I mean not that I waited long. I'm 25 now and started trying at 24. But I was always so adamant about waiting (until I wasn't). I had quite a few pregnancy scares in the past. Mortified that I would be pregnant. And it seems like life said, you don't want a baby that bad? Here, take this.


----------



## Tui

Oh crap, look at us! I've started a pity party for two :hugs:

Just ignore me. 

Other threads have had loads of BFP's so it's our turn now. 

WE WILL GET SOME :bfp: THIS MONTH !

:dust::dust:


----------



## confuzion

I sure hope so. But I feel some serious pessimism today with my ovulation confusion.


----------



## Tui

Looks like you just had a dodgy temp reading today ?


----------



## Green Glitter

Aw, confuzion and Tui, it's going to come! :hugs: My last pregnancy took 2 years and 3 losses, and I waited 6 years to try again, so often felt that way after I fell pregnant so easily with the first 2 back when I was 19 and 21 (I'm now 31). You guys are so amazingly lovely, and if know it'll happen, too. <3

I'm sorry you're having a down day. :hugs:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

confuzion said:


> Tuesday - Seriously I had a positive OPK at CD 10! And now CD13 and I still don't think I've ovulated :wacko:. I'm going to try and be better about taking my temps the next few days in hopes of seeing some higher temperatures. I'm not doing anymore BDing unless the mood strikes, which it likely won't :haha:. So I don't even give a crap anymore. This cycle has been so confusing! I hope I hope I get a high temp tomorrow so I can count 1 DPO!

Yes perhaps I need to approach it like this. I'll try harder next time and in the meantime, have a glass of wine (my approach) and try to forget about it all. 

I swear I have an obsession with being pregnant.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm keeping the faith for both of you ladies, it will happen for you, I know it! It's a lucky thread and heck, what more could we all do? So much BD'ing the thought of more is like "Ahhh, how bout next month babe?" ;)

I'm positive for us all. BFPs coming our way, sooner rather than later. 

You're so young confuzion, I remember being 25. I'm 27 now, haha, but I still feel like time is marching on!


----------



## confuzion

Tui - it's possible it's a dodgy temp. And I hope so. But other signs --- high soft open CP, eggwhite CM seem to agree with the temp that I haven't Oed yet. So blurgh.

Green - thank you :hugs:

tuesday - I think I've got a serious obsession too.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Waaaaaaaaa five minutes ago I was all pumped.

Now I've got the "I didn't ovulate I didn't ovulate I didn't ovulate" thing going around inside my head - talking myself out of possible pregnancy. 

OK. Signing off for the night, out for dinner with family xoxox


----------



## Goldenpup

Chin up girlies, as the month goes on you'll bee smilin when u see those blaring positive lines on those tests! It will happen! For all of us.

Was wondering if you could maybe shed some light on my af this cycle...
Since mc cycle length has varied. Last cycle was 29 days, so expected that this cycle, however I started getting spotting 2 days before cycle day 27 so I thought it was coming back to normal. So spotted those 2 days. Yesterday I had bright red so counted that as cycle day 1. Inserted a tampon as u do. It was a super flow tampon and several hours later I took it out and it was barely half used. Didn't insert another and haven't had any red since. Today I've brown spotting. I'm soooooo confused. I honestly thought my body was getting back to normal but now I'm unsure as to what's going on!!! 
Any thoughts would be useful.... Thanks


----------



## slowloris

Have you tested since? Could that have been implanation?
it seems very little to be af. 
sorry not much help. Xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Goldenpup, I haven't experienced this myself but I hope someone is able to shed some light for you xx


----------



## Goldenpup

I haven't tested... Maybe leave it til tomorrow and see what happens, for if it was implantation then it would need a couple days for levels to rise, wouldn't it?


----------



## ab75

I would wait a couple of days in case it was implantation. Good luck xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry,we must've posted at same time!! Xx


----------



## twinkie2

Goldenpup, I wish I had an answer for you, but I've never had an mc or implantation bleeding, so I just don't know. I'd give it a few days and see what happens and test if you don't have anymore spotting. 

Tui, Confuzion & TB-lots to catch up from last night, but I basically agree with all that was discussed. The whole did I actually ovulate thing, and being punished for not wanting to get pregnant for so many years, 100% right here. But it's Friday, so let's all try for a good weekend. 

Confuzion!! I see your temp went up this morning so you should be at least 1 dpo!!!

ILT-how are you? Any news on O yet?

ASM, sorry I didn't update yesterday but I didn't get much time on outside of a few very quick comments once I heard back from my sister. Unfortunately for my sister, no hb was found through doppler or u/s. Her DH brought her to my house after the hospital so she could talk to me. She asked me to go with her to the bathroom and get her a new pad and some tissues and between the u/s and getting to my house, she had apparently passed it. I'm sure everyone will think this is gross, but she showed it to me. I am just so heartbroken for her. I know yesterday was a really hard day for her. I took her out for breakfast this morning and she seems to be doing well, considering the events of yesterday. She had bloods drawn yesterday and asked the nurse to call her with the # because she wanted to know if it was way off or not. She was only at 48, so they suspect it was a very early loss and just took her body a bit longer to let go. I guess 6wks should be around 1,000+. I hope she can process this and will still ttc. The pregnancy wasn't exactly planned, but they were already so excited about having another baby.
Thank you all for thinking of her yesterday.


----------



## akilgore2012

So sorry for your sister twinkie. That just breaks my heart. :(

AFM: tested this morning, BFN, but still feeling the crampy pulling in my pubic area. It's still probably too early as I'm probably around8 or 9 DPO... just impatient here!


----------



## twinkie2

No worries! We definitely don't judge for early testing here!! Some of us may be know to start at 6dpo just for fun. Something about expecting a bfn because you know you have a problem and test too soon, makes it a little easier...until about 11/12dpo, then it may get stressing, but until then, we try to have fun with it. Fx'd, you've got plenty of time still :hugs:


----------



## Deal9027

Hi ladies! May I join in for May? The evil :witch: got me this morning so I'm CD1 on my 4th cycle TTC. This will be my first cycle I chart from day 1 so I hope that helps. I also decided to switch my multi vitimin to a pre-natal vitamin & I just bought both Pre-Seed & Fetilaid multi vit/herbal supplement for my DH to make some super:spermy: I'm actually a little relieved to be done with my TWW as it was a mighty confusing cycle & I started charting my temp in the middle of it which only added to the confusion. So onward & upward!! Here's to hoping this is my cycle!! 4 is my favorite number!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning ladies, 

Confuzion, Tui, Tuesdaybaby :hugs: TTC is emotional tough for women more than men :). The end result is totally worth it though :). 

GG, thank you!!!

Deal, cute dog!! I remember a similar breed chased my dog out of the park cause he wanted to play. Luckily, my trainer caught both of them before they got on the street. Very playful and friendly! :D 

Akilgore, FX!! Feel free to post test pic so we can squint together :). 

Twinkie, sorry to hear about your sister. Hopefully she'll feel better soon and then you guys can TTC together :D. 

AFM, nothing much going on for me. I am thinking I might have O already. Not really sure. All I know is when my heartburn is getting worse, that's when I am in my TWW! Crazy heartburn. I am not sure everyone else experience this. But, I am going to my doctor today to have it check and make sure everything is alright. 

5 more days till May Ladies!! :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Thank goodness for dollar store tests or I might go broke POAS. I only use the good ones once it gets closer to AF. I already tossed the test from this morning! I'll snap a picture of the next one I take (probably tomorrow morning to be honest with you.. Haha!)


----------



## Goldenpup

Twinkie so sorry to hear about your sister. She's lucky to have you for support. Thinking of her, it's such a horrible thing to have to go through.


----------



## twinkie2

Confuzion, I saw you have a countdown to testing too!! :haha: Love it, can't wait for the fun to begin. Hoping we see lots of bfp's for May, April wasn't very kind to our group :(

ILT-I knew we were almost to May, but seeing 5 more days, got me SOOO excited!:wohoo:

DH's friend is getting married this weekend so between rehearsal tonight and wedding tomorrow. Then Sunday my family is having Easter because we couldn't get schedules to work for last weekend, so we've got a full weekend and I know it will fly by. Then I only have to wait one day to start POAS (at 6dpo:blush:) I can't wait!! Needing some good news, it has been a rough week here (DH's aunt had two large anuerysms on Monday, but thankfully is doing remarkably well-actually they are amazed she lived, but she is talking, walking and all that good stuff!!)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, thanks for the support. 

Welcome new girls.

Twinkie hugs to your family, a few seem to be having bad luck just now. 

ILT hello, you have been quiet lately. Hope you are ok and your hearburn gets better.

Goldenpup hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your sisters loss twinkie, and hope your dh's aunt makes a speedy recovery xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thank you Twinkie xx

Thanks everybody for the supportive words&#8230; 

Twinkie, I am so very sorry for your sister :( 

I'm in a down place, again. Dunno what it is, think it's that FF is not showing any kind of ovulation. I'm thinking anovulatory which means this whole time has been for nought. I feel really bad about it. I'm still in my PJs at 9am (not normal for me) and I feel like I am not making the most of my holidays by being some sad sack loser. 

I am really upset. DH doesn't really get it but he's trying, bless him.

I'm over this so much. I haven't been doing it long but I guess I'm just not strong enough.


----------



## MellyH

I just remembered that the May thread already existed! Hello everyone. Even though I had two shots in the April thread I'm on CD2, ready for round 4!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Tui :wave:. Been quiet since I have nothing to report :D. I did go to the doctor and she gave me medicine to take every day for the next 4 weeks and see how things go. So, I took one today and am feeling so much better! She said that it could be hormone related but in the mean time she wanted me to refrain on eating certain stuff to control the heartburn. My heartburn is mostly acid reflux, which interfere w/ my current loose weight program since all I want to do is eat to relieve the acid. Thankfully, the medicine is working and I can continue w/ losing weight :). As far as TTC is concern, I don't think I O yet. My temp at the doc's office today is only 98.3. So, I know for sure in the morning it'd way lower than that. My regular temp after O is usually around 98.5 and above. Plus, I've been busy looking at other ladies baby bumps on the first trimester thread :p. I am very amazed by how some ladies show earlier and some doesn't show at all until way later. I think I will be one of those who show early :D. How bout you Tui? 

Twinkie, I am very glad to hear that your DH's aunt is doing well so far. You have a very busy week this week :). I hope you'll have fun this weekend with the wedding and easter celebration :). I can't believe you'd be 6 DPO on monday already! :D 

Akilgore, looking forward to the test! :D

TB, don't worry too much about it. Maybe O is just a bit late. A couple of cycles ago, my O was about 3 - 4 days later than usual. Take a day break from BD and enjoy each other. Every other day for BDing also works well since sperm can live for a while inside us :). 

Melly, :wave:. Hope this month is the month for most of us :). 

Confuzion, how are you doing?


----------



## MellyH

Guys. I want a baaaaaaby. As if having your period wasn't bad enough. But you also know that you didn't get pregnant! Boooooo.


----------



## sunshine85

I also keep getting positive opk also and last sat & sun is when I first tested positive on the opk so I am confused ugh. Not sure how many dpo I am or even if I did now. Not feeling anything really except dull cramps here and there...ugh bullshit.

We babydanced enough and have taken the last three days off.


----------



## yellowduck

So sorry to hear about your sister Twinkie :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Glad the doc sorted you out ILT, looks like you have to continue the bd though. Hope you ovulate soon and join us on the tww. You probably won't poas though anyway will you?

As for bumps, hmmm, I'm technically overweight anyway but I'm pear shaped so don't carry much excess on my tummy. Whether that means I'll show early or not I don't know. I also have mild IBS so some days I look 4 months pregnant anyway haha.

Melly, I hear ya !

Hi yellowduck.

Will start poas in April, and continue through May !


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie, so sorry about your sister. It sucks.

ILT- all it takes is one sperm! Hopefully it'll happen sooner than you think!

Ahh the conversation about spending years not wanting it now to want it. Same with me! I just always thought I had so much time. Then suddenly time crept up on me and I desperately want it. Sometimes I wish I'd started 5 years ago. But I didn't and here we are. Just have to believe everything happens in time for a reason. 

Also the confusing O's. That was me last cycle! I hate when O plays hide and seek! DH was so confused today with the pack of 30 opk's I got in the mail. He's like- we're using the monitor why wouldn't you buy more sticks for it? I said- I don't need sticks I have enough. He said- so why do you need all these opk's? I couldn't really answer him lol. I was just like- I wanted them. For back up. I hate when he gets all logical on me;)


----------



## slowloris

Itching to test tomorow at 8dpo but must hold off!!

sorry Twinkie for ur sis xxx


----------



## sunshine85

Twinks sorry for your sis :hugs: and prayers her way..


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I am ovulating now or should be soon. Been trying for 18 months I'm hoping this might be it this is my first cycle on metformin (I have insulin resistance and RARELY ovulate)


----------



## Tui

Haha lynny, my DH is baffled by the whole process. He gets confused about which test is for when. I started my opks and he said is it time? Meaning pregnancy tests! Time must fly for him. Also had to explain that the line on the opk has to be dark, but on the others ANY line would be good. No wonder he just says "ok" and nods haha.


----------



## sunshine85

My opk still showing up positive and dark booo! Last sat and sun was the same


----------



## confuzion

Deal & ms_friendly - welcome! Good luck. 

Melly - so sorry you're joining the May thread :( but glad to have you here to chat with :)

Twinkie - I'm so sorry for your sisters loss. I know how much it sucks to be in that position. It's totally heartbreaking. 

Goldenpup - I'm sorry I have no insight. I hope you figure things out soon :hugs:

Tuesday - I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Wish I could say something to make you feel better. Hope you have a confirmed O soon. 

Sunshine - you most likely ovulated already. Positive OPKs now could be a good sign though! A lady on another thread kept getting positive OPKs until she got a positive HPT!

Lynny - haha @ your poor husbands confusion. Doesn't he realize us girls need multiple confirmations of the same thing?! :haha:

Sorry if I missed anyone! I've been a little busy the past couple of days. I'm at least 1 DPO. Going with it though because I would rather be more DPO than I think than less :haha:. Doing good today. Feeling more positive. 5 more days til testing!!


----------



## Tui

Has anyone else read the thread about letting your toddler walk round a restaurant? By noodlesnack. Just read all 23 pages, it was hilarious. Yes I was bored!


----------



## Goldenpup

Finally I have answers,
Did a test yesterday evening and it was negative, af is as it should be today!! Just glad to know. Counting today as cd1. That makes 2 cycles now 29 days. Ordering thermometer today. Hopefully it'll be here in next couple days. 
We got pg so quickly which resulted in mc, finding it hard that it's not happening. I know it's still very early. Just frustrated by it all. 
I intend to get caught up on this thread soon. 
In meantime, I hope u ladies have some luck in your current cycle.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh my, so many posts yesterday!! Thank you all for your kinds words for my sister!! Seriously, love the support of everyone, thank you, thank you, thank you!!

I know I won't remember everything I wanted to say, so here goes my catch all.

YAY for those in tww, for those that are confused about O, stick with your first instincts, but try for a fun bd here and there just to help ease your mind if you are worried. Welcome to our newbies, glad to have you and I hope you love the thread as much as I do.

Alright, so I apologize for the impersonal message, but I just want everyone to know that I am following everyones updates because your lives are now my life and I JUST HAVE TO KNOW what is going on with everyone! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend as we get near testing with May just around the corner. FF changed O for me (again) but now it is exactly when I thought it was so 3dpo here and waiting. Will test Tuesday for fun :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Tested this morning. Still bfn :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confuzion

And I'll be testing right after you on Wednesday twinkie :happydance:. So excited!

akil - sorry about the BFN :hugs:. Still early though!


----------



## MellyH

Sorry akil :(


----------



## AmorT

Sorry for the bfn akil , hopefully its just still to early. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine. I have been waiting to see when exactly I ovulate.. I took clomid from days 2-6 this cycle and my opk should be positive in the morning. 

Sticky dust for everyone.


----------



## confuzion

FX for a positive OPK AmorT. Keep us posted.

How are we all doing? I've got a major test itch...I just want to:

https://collegetimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/pee-pee-everywhere-123lmx.jpg


----------



## Jbaby90

Hi everyone, 
Thanks confuzion for creating this!! 
Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow so preparing myself by joining a May thread.....fx for a better month! Good luck everyone  xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Sorry about your sister, Twinkie. :hugs:. I know that too well, and I'll keep her in my thoughts. 

Hysterical, Confuzion! I love that. :D 

I'm on my phone so I can't write as much, but I tested this AM and BFN at 9 dpo. Boo. Hoping it's just still too early. FX!

ETA: hi new ladies!!! Welcome! And sorry about April Melly and Golden. FX May is the month!


----------



## confuzion

Jbaby - FX you get a BFP in the morning and AF stays away! I'll add you to the list anyway :)

GG - still early, keep testing! :D


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

C, you have the best little memes :)


----------



## Tui

Came across a funny website tonight. It listed some of the silly things we do in the tww. 

1. Test Way Too Early

I know when it's too early to test, yet because I am anxious, I test way too early. And still get disappointed when it's negative.

2. Check & Check Again the Toilet Paper

Yeah, after I pee I obsessively look at the toilet paper to see cervical mucus changes and any signs of implantation bleeding.

3. Ask My Cat

I will always ask my cat if he's sitting on me because I am pregnant. When I actually am pregnant, he is very protective, so I start to wonder in the 2ww.

4. Check & Check Again the Toilet Paper

Yeah, after I pee I obsessively look at the toilet paper to see cervical mucus changes and any signs of implantation bleeding.

5. Stare at my Chart

It won't change anything. It won't make me pregnant, but I sit and stare at it anyway. Looking for signs of implantation or when the earliest I can test by (though it will be too early).

6. I Squeeze the Ladies

Weird right? But I do. I squeeze them to see if they are sore, feel fuller and generally if they feel like they're pregnant. You know what though -- my early pregnant boobs and PMS boobs feel the same.

:rofl:

:dust::dust:


----------



## slowloris

Bfn this morn at 9dpo. 
not even any symptoms yet tho!


----------



## akilgore2012

I had a little bit of blood on the tp yesterday after H and I BD. I don't know if he jostled some loose or if its IB! Praying that it is IB Haha!


----------



## Lynny77

Confuzion so funny!

Tui so funny as well! I'm so the obsessive toilet paper check person:)

akil sorry for the bfn.

Twinkie- loved your post. My thoughts exactly!

AmorT hopefully that clomid does its job this month!

Jbaby hope af stays far away!

GG and slowloris you're both still so early!

Akil hoping it's implantation!

ILT how are you doing?

AF is all done for me. I'm being naughty this month and not taking any vitamins hoping my O will be delayed a bit till hubby gets back from his fishing trip:) In the meantime just wait. No bd yet!


----------



## AmorT

Got my positive opk and positive digital opk this morning, going to have to BD later tonight with DH gets off work. 

akil i hope thats the blood is part of IB keeping my fingers crossed.

Lynny fingers crossed for you hun  hopefully ov doesn't occur until hubby gets back.


----------



## tlk71411

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining in...I haven't been on here since my miscarriage in March 2013 Anyways this is our first cycle since then TTC #2 (we have a 2 year old daughter). I'm not positive on my O but my period is always 30 days apart and is due Monday the 28th. Tested this AM and BFN hope to get to know all of y'all.


----------



## akilgore2012

Welcome tlk and good luck! I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## confuzion

Yay for no more AF lynny. FX O stays away just long enough for you to catch the egg!

Wohoo :happydance: for a positive OPK AmorT :D

akil - FX it's implantation 

:hi: welcome tlk, sorry for your loss :hugs:, FX for a sticky BFP in a day or two.


----------



## tlk71411

Uughhh is it bad to just want AF to show up so I can stop hanging to the tiny hopes and just get started on the next cycle? Lol I'm going craaaazy!!


----------



## sunshine85

7 or 8 dpo now...blah no symptoms just gassy n dull cramps...tired tired too..how u girls holding up?

:dust:


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> 7 or 8 dpo now...blah no symptoms just gassy n dull cramps...tired tired too..how u girls holding up?
> 
> :dust:

Hi sunshine. I'm good. Trying not to read into anything this month. Been pretty boring symptom wise. I did like the one about cats sitting on you though so been wanting my dogs to get all clingy :haha:

Hi lynny, hope you catch that egg this month. My DH was thinking about working away again. Would mean more money but a bit tricky for ttc!

Hi everyone else, hope you are feeling good and ready to get those:bfp:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hey girls, I got my crosshairs! FF says I'm three DPO, which works out in terms of some "symptoms" I had around then.

Have had some strange pulling, pinching type cramps in my right pelvic area (down really low) - hoping they are something good!!!


----------



## MellyH

Hope the timing works out for you, Lynny! And welcome, tlk.


----------



## Lynny77

AmorT yay for positive opk! Have fun bd'ing!

Welcome tlk!

Sunshine no symptoms can be good! 

Tui it does get tricky when one is away for work! I work as a flight attendant and can usually alter my sked so I'm home the week of O but last month the late O did me in. 

Tuesdaysbaby yay to crosshairs! Hopefully that pulling and pinching is a little bean sticking:)

Thanks Melly and Confuzion!


----------



## mwel8819

Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and see how everyone was doing. Twink, I'm sorry to hear about your sis's loss. :(

Confuzion, I love your memes. They make me smile. LOL!

GG- It's still early. I got a faint BFP at 14dpo.


Well ya'll my hubby caved and bought me a doppler! We heard the baby's heartbeat today!!! :happydance: Strong at 163. :D I'm so excited for my u/s on Tuesday now. My mind is eased. I'm glad we bought it because my m/s has been letting up some and I would be worried if I couldn't hear the little one. It's amazing. I'm going to record it next time we listen but I promised hubby I would use it in moderation.


----------



## confuzion

Yay for hearing the baby's heartbeat! I can't wait to see your U/S pics :happydance:.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks Lynny, man I hope so!!! :)


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome, mwel!


----------



## Tui

Anyone know if clumsiness is an early pregnancy symptom ?


----------



## confuzion

Haha tui. Actually it was for me. I was such a clutz it's not even funny. Dropped everything. Tripped over everything. It was a disaster! I don't know if it's an early pregnancy symptom but it definitely hit me at some point.


----------



## Tui

Wishful thinking I guess. You realise how much you need your thumb when you try and slice it open! Been one thing after another this last couple of days.


----------



## Jbaby90

AmorT - good luck catching the egg :-D 

Mwel - that's great you heard bubs heartbeat!! What a relief that must have been for you  

AF showed up today for me so cd1 it is......pretty depressed about it but trying to be ok! TTC and losses is really taking a toll on me :-(


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry Jbaby&#8230; it is really, really hard all of this! xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, Mwel. :Hugs: needed to hear that. :) Was having a slightly discouraged day. But I'm picking myself up and smiling! :D yay for the heartbeat! I'm so excited for you! Can't wait for that u/s pic :)

And Lynny and Confuzion, and ladies--thank you. <3

FX for you, Tuesday!

Lol Clumsiness is my name this weekend. Sliced through a good bit of my finger cutting lemons and I've rarely cut myself like that. Then to top it off, forgot I took my bandaid off after my shower and then cut up jalapeños. It burned. Lol same boat, Tui. Haha!

:hugs: jbaby


----------



## Tui

Looks like we will both have to be more careful GG before we chop off something vital! Got me out of the washing up for the rest of the day though.


----------



## slowloris

Sorry your feeling low jbaby x

tui, in not sure about clumbsyness but dizziness and forgetfulness where for me. So i seemed clumbsy to those around me!

10dpo bfn here. Two ic's left..
.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Hi ladies, looks like I will shifting into a May thread once AF has finished, 
Maybe testing around the 25th?

Lots of baby dust to all


----------



## akilgore2012

Still BFN, assuming I'm around 10DPO but I don't really know. I just know I have been having some cramping and pulling. Random sharp twinges on my right ovary, random nausea and dizzy spells. I had slight spotting two days ago as well. Oh and yesterday the fatigue hit me. So who knows what is going on.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Akilgore, very promising symptoms!! FX!

GG, hope you are feeling better today. 

Mwel, doppler sounds like so much fun! :D

TLK, have you tested today? 

Sounds like everyone is having awesome symptoms! :D

Lynny, so far, I think I just O'd on Friday or saturday. So, I am going to count 1 day late for AF. Nothing much going on for me lately. Just really engrossed in reading lately :). Possibly between 2 - 3 DPO. 10 more days to go :).

I think someone asked me if I am going to test or not this cycle. I forgot who my apologies. No, I don't think I am going to POAS early this cycle unless I am 3 days late :). I am just looking forward to AF already. Have all kind tests to do! :D


----------



## sunshine85

Broke dowm and poas yesterday, I could be 6 7 or 8 dpo lol...of course it was :bfn: arghhh feel so out this month...

Still have the gas, dull pinching type cramps...ugh so out this month I know it


----------



## MellyH

Booooooo too many BFNs!!!

CD5 here. My period has stopped but I'm still having bad cramps. Hmph.


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: Melly! Sorry to hear your having lots of cramps, I had a bunch this past cycle too :(


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Jbaby :hugs:. I know exactly how you feel!

ILT - hope AF doesn't come and you never get to do those tests :D

twinkie - testing for you tomorrow, right? :happydance:.

Sorry to all the BFNs :( I'm still holding on to hope that May will be a lucky month.

Sorry you're still cramping Melly. But get to BDing. FX a strong O is on the way :D

Sorry you're out for April cheekygringo, but welcome aboard :hi:.

GG and tui - you girls need to be careful :haha:, you're gonna need those fingers and hands when you have your babies!


----------



## yellowduck

Sorry AF got you jbaby and cheekygringo.
Hope all the clumsiness ends in BFPs!

For the first time ever I felt what I think was OV pains, I've never had them before, it was low down on my right side for about 30 mins, I'm not using opks this month so I don't know for sure that it was ovulation but I got all other symptoms eg ewcm, sore nipples that I usually get when I ovulate, but the other strange thing that all of this happened a week earlier than usual at cd13. Luckily we had been BDing quite a bit even though I didn't think it was my fertile time as we are ntnp this month and just BDing when we feel like it. So an unusual month for me. I'm going to keep BDing though just incase I'm wrong!


----------



## confuzion

FX it was O pains! But I would also keep BDing :D


----------



## Green Glitter

What the heck? 11 DPO and freakin' witch gets me 3 days early! :witch: C'mon. *Sigh* Good news is that I still have another chance for May, I guess. :/ CD1 for me! Booooooooo. 5th cycle TTC here we go! Should be 5/27, but we will see when I O. :D


----------



## Deal9027

Well ladies I spent hours of down time at work to catch up with this thread from the begining. I should have kept notes because now that I'm all caught up I can't remember all the posts I wanted to comment on:dohh: 

So I just want to offer :hugs: to those who need them & lots of possitive vibes & :dust: to everyone. Fx for many :bfp: 


And I'm curious to see if anyone is trying something new this cycle to TTC. Also does anyone have any one thing that they'd recommend or conversly that they'd warn to stay far, far away from? It just seems there is SO much information out there & so many varied accounts as to what is good & what is a hoax & so on.


----------



## lintu

Hi guys sorry been AWOL just really busy! Iv missed loads and can not find where I joined? How is everyone?


----------



## Deal9027

Confuzion - The one thing I did want to ask you was during your rant over Soy (I enjoyed the info & agree entirely) it sounded like you were saying all beans are kind of bad for you....really?!?!?!! I love beans - I cook with kidney, garbonzo, red, black, navy & cannelli ALL THE TIME! I pretty much stay away from Soy but I have always known beans in general to be a good source of nutrients. Could you shed some light on that for me?


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about AF GG, but glad you're still in for May!

lintu - all good here :D feel free to pop in and update whenever you like. You don't need to stay caught up on everything, just join in on the conversations!

Deal - beans are definitely not all bad!! I love beans and use them to cook also (in fact having a chick pea salad today for dinner :D).

But I think the best way(and really only way for me) to have beans is to soak and sprout them (I've recently started buying pre-sprouted beans). You get more nutrition out of them that way and the toxins are mostly removed. I also pressure cook them for an extra toxin zap. Please read up on sprouting your beans!

And as far as trying new TTC stuff lol. This month I did: Maca powder, baby aspirin, co-Q10 as well as a bunch of vitamins and omega-3 fish oils, royal jelly, systemic enzymes, and fertility yoga. :rofl:. Lots of stuff! Can you tell how bad I want a baby?!


----------



## Jbaby90

Yellowduck - hopefully it is ovulation!! Good luck!

Green glitter - sorry AF arrived!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry GG! I know that feeling, it sucks!


----------



## hunni12

Hiya ladies what have i missed lol


----------



## MellyH

Sorry GG. :(


----------



## tlk71411

Sorry for those AF got :( mean old witch!
MWel love that your hubby caved lol I loved hearing the heartbeat! 
Well the witch was supposed to come yesterday.... negative test last night...it was a digi so idk if that matters? Any who we all know how evil AF can be.... show up late in the most regular of us all so I'm trying not to get my hopes up *rolling my eyes*


----------



## Shilo

I'm 6 or 7 DPO today. If Femara doesn't mess with my LP then AF is due on the 4th. I'm much more relaxed this month than last month. Last month I just had a gut feeling I was out... no gut feeling this month. I started testing at 8DPO last cycle cause I was so anxious and stressed but so far I'm not feeling an urge to test. We'll see how long that lasts.

I try not to symptom spot since I know it's usually too early for that kind of stuff. But just for the sake of keeping track just in case, only things that are different this cycle are lots and lots of watery clear CM on 5/6 DPO and lotiony white CM today. I don't usually have any kind of CM and this cycle I had EWCM for the first time ever too. Probably from the Femara. I've been very crampy ever since ovulation. Cervix is very high and soft.

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

TLK, FX AF does not show up for the next 9 months! :D

Shilo, symptoms sound promising. Yaay :). 

GG and Jbaby sorry AF got you :hugs:

Confuzion, fyi, baby aspirin can cause spotting. I took baby aspirin for one cycle and did spot before AF. So, don't be surprise :). 

Mwel, I am really glad that you stick around this thread. Are you showing yet? (I know I keep asking) But, lately, I've been a little obsessed with bumps! ahhahaha.

Twinkie, did you POAS? Are you posting it on the testing thread? 

Everyone else...FX!! 1 more day then it's May. :D


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: ILT!! Of course I did, actually I caved and tested yesterday cause tons of ladies were starting to test on the thread and I couldn't contain myself!
6dpo today, and bfn, of course. We'll see what happens over the next few days. Last cycle I got a super squinter on 7dpo and the line got a little better through 9dpo, so part of me is really hoping to see something tomorrow, but I know chances are slim. How are you doing?


----------



## MellyH

Is anyone else around CD6? Everyone seems to be almost ready to test and it's not May yet. :lol:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, still relaxing right now. I think I might be around 3 - 4 DPO. Don't think we caught the egg this cycle. I think we missed a one day BD. My calculation got screwy since DH got excited in the morning! OH well :). 

Melly, I think there are a few ladies still waiting to O. Lynny is one...i think :).


----------



## confuzion

ILT - when did you start to spot on the baby aspirin? No blood for me yet but now I'm worried.


----------



## MolGold

Hey Confusion, Can I join you ladies? I am 10dpo though I missed temping one day so I really think I am 7DPO. AF is due between 1May to 4 May... Hope it stays away :D


----------



## confuzion

:hi: molgold - welcome and good luck!!


----------



## lintu

guessing im out mahoosive temp drop this morning


----------



## confuzion

Fx it goes right back up lintu and AF stays away.


----------



## Deal9027

MellyH said:


> Is anyone else around CD6? Everyone seems to be almost ready to test and it's not May yet. :lol:

Hi MellyH! I'm on CD5 and like you I'm on my 4th cycle TTC. We can :coffee:wait out this cycle together :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, I started spotting 2 days before AF.


----------



## confuzion

K thanks for the heads up! Might be nice to know I'm out sooner rather than later lol. Less time to sit in limbo.


----------



## labellavie

4-5 dpo today.... Officially counting down the days before testing. I have made up my mind that I will not test until my period is late. I don't want any squinters!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Wish I could be as strong as you labellavie! Happy two week wait :) I'm 5 DPO today so we're pretty close in our cycle :D


----------



## MellyH

Hooray Deal, nice to have company!!


----------



## Tui

Anyone ever tried the test strips for FSH?


----------



## Cheekygringo

I am CD 3, so will definately be testing in May. I hope it works out, have to travel with DH around O time, but it is a rushed trip... I am hoping to get some quiet time while away.


----------



## mwel8819

Hello everyone!

Well I got to see a perfectly healthy baby with a heartbeat of 170 today!!! :) I'm so relieved! :happydance: I cried of course. Haha!

Tui-What's FSH?

confuzion-Just a little while longer for your wait...you are half way through...if you test early as you always do... :winkwink:

Mol-Welcome and good luck! This is a wonderful group of women to be able to chat with. 

ILT-I can't just leave ya'll...I would never do that. :) Not until all of you get your BFP's or at least the ones I started with!

Twink-It's still so early. There is great chance still!

Melly-Aww I know how you feel...there were many days I would sit and think, "I just want a baby, is that too much to ask? All the little teenagers can get pregnant and not even mean to." It will happen. You are still early in your cycles. This is like the 3rd or 4th isn't it? Are you charting darling?

GG-Sorry that the witch got ya but I love your attitude about it! May is your month! 

Love you all and baby dust to all!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







Baby D.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confuzion

Tui - I honestly didn't even know they made FSH strips lol.

mwel - first of all, YAYAYAY! Congrats on seeing healthy baby!! Beautiful scan pic! Secondly, to answer the question you asked tui (cuz I always stick my nose in hehe), FSH is follicle stimulating hormone, and it's released after (and sometimes during) menstruation to let the ovaries know to grow those follicles that will hopefully become fertilized eggies, and eventually a baby. I pretty much know everything there is to know about the menstrual cycle :haha:. 3 more weeks and you'll be out of first tri! Amazing!


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks Confuzion!!!! I can't quit smiling after this morning. :cloud9: 

Ah okay. I get it now. You do know a lot! Haha! I had to quit reading after a while...so I didn't get that far. I didn't know you could test for that...it is amazing what all you can find out in the privacy of your home now. I've seen the spermy tests in stores and thought....I wonder if those work. 

Oh and to answer ILT...not showing yet but I promise to post a pic of my bump for you when I do. :haha: The bloat is enough to make me look 5 months pregnant sometimes...ugh but it is all worth it!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I've seen the sperm tests too. I asked my husband if we should get them. And well he's gotten me pregnant 3 times within a year, so I think his spermies are fine :haha:. So glad you are so happy :) You deserve it hon. Can't wait until the rest of us have happy times like that. Have to admit, I'm really struggling with all the TTC now. Wishing I could just walk away.

Looking forward to the first bump pic :D


----------



## Jbaby90

Mwel - so glad you saw a healthy heartbeat  you must be so relieved!! 

Confuzion - I feel the same way......sooooo over obsessing over it and the dissapointment!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah jbaby. Just wrote a whole rant in my journal about how sick and tired of it all I am lol. I feel like a whiner. So many have it worse. But damn it I'm just at the edge of losing it.


----------



## mwel8819

Girl, you have a right to throw a fit. Look at all you have been through. It does get tiring. I did try on and off for 2 years so I had my fill of throwing fits and getting fed up.


----------



## MellyH

Mwel, yes, only 4th cycle! I'm not very impatient yet, to be fair. :lol: I know it takes awhile. I'm charting CM/CP but not temping/OPKs yet. I have yet to pee on a single thing. :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

Well I guess you're right. I do deserve to throw fits :haha:. I just hope I'm not wasting my years away. I wish I could peak into my future and know if this was going to lead to anything fruitful or if I should just give up and try to enjoy life again.


----------



## Jbaby90

Yer I hate wishing my months away, I feel like all I do is TTC and focus everything on this and then another month has gone by and nothing has changed :-( maybe I do need to take a break and see if it happens without me trying.....I bet if I booked a holiday and focused on that it would happen and I would be due when I wanna go on holidays lol just my luck!


----------



## confuzion

Lol jbaby. So true! We've both had some bad luck. It's ok. It has to run out eventually.

Melly - I'm jealous of your POAS-virginity :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

confuzion said:


> Melly - I'm jealous of your POAS-virginity :rofl:

Hahaha, maybe I'm building it up too much in my head? I'll wait until I'm late and then get a BFN and have no idea how to cope because I've never seen one before?! :lol:


----------



## mwel8819

Melly- Okay. If you are patient sorry for calling you out. LOL! Temping is what made it happen for me I have no doubt. Now, it still took 4 cycles while temping but it was because I had to figure out my body and how my cycles worked. TBH most women never have to do all of that but I love knowing so much about my body and why things happen. I think it makes me feel empowered.

Confuzion- I know honey! You have to remember though...you can get pregnant (You have proven that)...the Dr.'s have got to figure out why you can't stay that way. I have a friend who had this problem where her body attacked the baby. I'm sure you have looked into that already though? She took a pill every day and then BAM she stayed pregnant the next time. She had 8 miscarriages before they diagnosed her though. Saying all that to say there has to be a reason..they just need to find it. i hate that you don't have answers. That's what makes it the hardest. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, no need to apologise. I was having a whine! Had just seen an adorable baby go by and look at me with that serious baby contemplation face and I was smitten.


----------



## confuzion

MellyH said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Melly - I'm jealous of your POAS-virginity :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha, maybe I'm building it up too much in my head? I'll wait until I'm late and then get a BFN and have no idea how to cope because I've never seen one before?! :lol:Click to expand...

Haha double meaning in your post is cracking me up. My first time definitely wasn't all it was cracked up to be. On both accounts :haha:.


----------



## mwel8819

MellyH said:


> Hahaha, no need to apologise. I was having a whine! Had just seen an adorable go by and look at me with that serious baby contemplation face and I was smitten.

Yep and it seems like when you are TTC they are even cuter and EVERYWHERE!


----------



## confuzion

mwel - thanks. Yeah they've looked into that too. I don't have auto-immune issues. I do have an answer for one of my miscarriages, and for that one, it was nothing that could have been fixed. So I don't know. I think I've just got crap luck. Story of my life. Lol.


----------



## mwel8819

Confuzion-The next one will be sticky. Say it with me. Believe it girl! Visualize it. I'm going to pray for it (JUST like I did with mine). HARD. You deserve this! You are going to be a wonderful Mama who never takes any moment for granted. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thank you mwel :hugs:. I would most definitely not take it for granted. But the next time (whenever that will be), realistically, has a better chance of not sticking than sticking. I'm hoping for the best, but still keeping those hopes in check. I don't want to build myself up to be let down again.

Twinkie - how is your sister doing?


----------



## twinkie2

She's as good as can be expected, thanks for asking. It's been really rough this past week for her. The day after she miscarried her and her husband were supposed to close on a new house and it fell through, no idea when they'll move now, and today she had 2 employees quit with no notice...so she could be better! She has her moments of course (who wouldn't!), but all things in stride I'd say she's doing better than a lot of people would. She hasn't decided if they are going to try right away or not, but she's got plenty of time. Her hubby is out of town for training this week, so I think that it would help if he could be home, but he has a whole week off after that!


----------



## confuzion

Sounds like she's having a string of bad luck poor thing. At least she's got you.


----------



## twinkie2

Yes, but as always, it will get better, hoping sooner rather than later for her. I just hope she doesn't let it all bring her down, but I think if her house closing can get figured out, it sure would take a lot of stress off of her.


----------



## Tui

Twinkie I hope your sister will be ok. Bad luck runs in threes apparently, so she should be good to go now :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Tui!


----------



## tlk71411

Confuzion - you so have a right to rant/whine/cry etc. From what I can see you're very strong! After my MC last year I freaked out and went on BC saying I never wanted to get pregnant again :( *hug* you're an inspiration :) I'm keeping my fx for you love!

Omg who is the POAS virgin?!?! Sorry trying to keep the names straight :/ trying to read this with my 2 year old jumping on me lol 

So I messed up my calendar and AF should have been here today not yesterday. She hasn't showed her nasty self *yet* fxfxfxfx. Im going crazy with symptom spotting... I've had this stupid stuffy nose for a week now but it's not a cold? I've been getting weird tingly feelings in my breasts and white gooey looking cm (sorry tmi). And I keep getting the urge to cry...and I don't cry. Sooooo.....convinced I'm just bat-s**t crazy lol


----------



## tlk71411

Mwel looove the scan!!! Enjoy pregoness and the little bean. So worth it :)

Twinkie I'm sorry about your sister :( its heartbreaking I know.


----------



## labellavie

Confuzion- NOO not strong...just super annoyed at being disappointed monthly! I'm a closet POAS :haha: Here's to hoping I can hold out.....


----------



## MellyH

tlk, I am the POAS virgin. :lol: Your symptoms sound great!

twinkie, your poor sister, what an horrific week for her :(


----------



## sunshine85

AT HOSPITAL...DOCTOR JUST CONFIRMED A :bfp: 

But I have a cyst on ovary, only 1-2 weeks he says. Also hcg is 37...

Ahh dont know how to feel right now.


----------



## confuzion

Sunshine - yay! Congrats! That's a good early hcg number! Sorry about the cyst :hugs:. Woohoo our first BFP and it's not even May yet. I knew this thread was gonna be lucky :D


----------



## Tui

Oh my god, sunshine thats brilliant. Sorry you are in hospital though, what will they do about your cyst? How will that effect things? Sorry, don't know anything about them.


----------



## MolGold

Sunshine - congrats :) Hope your cyst goes away on its own with some meds..

I am out guys, May brings in a new cycle. :| I am thinking of going NTNP for a while. So broken :|


----------



## Tui

Sorry Molgold :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

So sorry molgold :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Firstly, sorry molgold :hugs: baby...

Cyst they said will go away om its own...i am not out of the clear yet as i am only 1-2 weeks and doc said they cant twll if gonna be ectopic or in uterus or what but I promised myself I will take it one day at a time and not stress...

I have not bbt, charted, nor have I been taking vitamins or a baby aspirin so i am happy because last prgnancy i started the prometrium baby aspirin thing too late at seven weeks which is qhy i miscarried last time probably. Glad i am finding out very early.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:. You're pregnant! Be happy!


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:. You're pregnant! Be happy!


Aww thank you hun, and other ladies :hugs:

I promised myself I would not stress no matter what way it goes.
I feel no symptoms besides the cyst pain I guess...I did break out and have some gas pains and tired.

I am not gonna believe it until I go see a high risk doctor, which I am looking for at almost 2am now haha


----------



## Tui

I'm so happy for you. Got a tear in my eye. Hope you are the first of many. Hey get some sleep !


----------



## Green Glitter

Woooooooo! Congrats, Sunshine!!! So happy for you. :D

Confuzion, I'm taking you to Vegas. Like you said, the threads you start. Lol I'm still in it for May, so let's hope! C'mon lucky thread. :D

Melly---you've got me right behind you. I was lucky? enough to have two cycles in April since the witch wanted to show early. ha! Not so much, but it does put me at going on CD 3. So I'm right behind you. :)

Mwel!!! Lovely scan! I'm so happy for you! Yay!

Thanks for all the positive vibes and love ladies. :) May is our month. My 12th wedding anniversary is 5/25, so it'll be nice to get a BFP on it. :D I hope!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, I got 2 meetings with af this month as well, but I do have short cycles, so I kind of am used to it. My tww is more like 11 days...


----------



## Tui

Sorry cheeky :hugs:


----------



## Tui

I've had cramps and backache all day. Not suggesting it's pregnancy related, just fed up that I have to get it twice in a cycle ! Hope it bu**ers off tomorrow. Anyone else feeling crappy?


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats Sunshine!! H+H 9 months!! :-D

Sorry AF got you Molgol :-(


----------



## Goldenpup

MellyH said:


> Is anyone else around CD6? Everyone seems to be almost ready to test and it's not May yet. :lol:

Melly, I'm about 5 dpo. You arent alone.


----------



## Goldenpup

Tui, your chart looks high. Don't know much about chatting but your temp looks up, hope it stays. 

Sorry to those who have been visited by af. 

Confuzion - it's so understandable that u feel like that at times. It will happen.
My sis in law, had a mc couple years ago. (Unplanned) turns out she has rhesus neg blood type so her body fought the baby. 2nd pregnancy (unplanned) was a baby to keep. 
Don't know if this affects you, I can't remember what tests u said u had done. Just thought if share.

As for people seeing babies and bumps... It's amazing for people that have been trying and are getting their growin bump. For those that have yet to get ours, it's frustrating. There's a lady at my work, who is now showing, everyone is saying how cute it is and how lovely it is. I find it so hard as I should have ben 2 weeks ahead of her. Just feel sorry for myself every time someone points out her bump, while I sit there knowing af is here! Pity party for one going on this week. 

Baby dust to all of us waiting for bfp!


----------



## ab75

10dpo


----------



## Green Glitter

Cheesy, I know the feeling. :hugs: 

And ours will happen soon, Golden! Bit I know how you feel. My best friend and I were pregnant at the same time, and then I lost it at 9 weeks, so, her milestones were a reminder. Major baby dust! It will happen for you, too. FX for May being that month! :hugs:

Tui--I have AF cramps still. Lol So I'm crampy of a different kind.

And AB!!! CONGRATS! Happy and healthy 9 months. :)

2 BFPs. I'm feeling this is a good month! :D Xoxo


----------



## slowloris

Congrats ab!!!!! Woop x


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry MolGold :hugs:

Yay sunshine!! All positive thoughts for this! I hope the cyst clears up on it's own quickly so you aren't uncomfortable though. It's so early and there's is not much you can do, so, for now, just enjoy the excitement of it. And your number seems great for 1-2 weeks!!!! That's seems like something to be happy about. 

Sunshine and AB already got bfps...yep confuzion, this sure is going to be a lucky thread. Tomorrow is officially May and I can not wait for all the bfps to come!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

OMG Ladies!!! 2 BFPs!!!! Sunshine, lots of :hugs: and positive thoughts your way! Everything is going to be fine :). AB! 10 DPO and such a strong line already. Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! H & H 9 months to both of you. 

Hi everyone :wave:

I've read the few pages that I missed. I apologize in advance if I miss anyone. 

Twinkie, hope next week will be a better week for your sister. I need to go check the testing thread after this to look for you test :). How are you otherwise?

Mwel, such a lovely pic of the baby!!! Super happy and excited for you. 

Confuzion, big :hugs: lady. I know how you feel. 

Jbaby, I am finding that TTC is easier this month. Like you said, I concentrate on other things in my life beside TTC. I am still on BnB and stalking some threads :p. But, I told myself that every night I'd do something active to take my mind off TTC. So far, it's working. :)

Melly, maybe this cycle is the time to pop the cherry? :winkwink: hahaha. sorry for being such a bad influence. I blame it on my alter ego the POAS Addict :p. 

Cheeky, I am not trying to be nosy but have you spoke with your OB regarding your LP? According to the book that I read, your LP is suppose to be between 13 - 14 days to allow implantation. I am just curious :). 

Molgold, take a few days off and enjoy yourself. Don't give up! :hugs:

Golden, :hugs: It will happen to us soon :)

Tui, I am sorry that you are feeling crappy. Hope it'll go away soon :). 

Sorry for the long post guys. 

AFM, I am feeling really good about myself this cycle. Not about TTC to be honest. I am at the point where I don't care anymore and just waiting to do my tests :). Like i said before, I've been concentrating on other aspect of my life, which is to loose weight and eat healthier and be healthier. So, the latest thing for me is that I've lost 5lbs and I finally hit 2 miles daily jog. Yaaayy. Next goal is 3 miles daily :D. I am sorry that I don't have any TTC news to share. :( But, I am sure I'll be back with a vengeance in the next 2 cycles! :D 

FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## twinkie2

I'm just glad you still chat with us ILT and way to go on the 5lbs and the jogging milestone!! Good for you. I'm super jealous. As of the day after O I quit jogging (this is short term only, I swear!) for fear of messing with things, yep I am that girl! Seriously though, that is great, and I'm so happy to hear that you are in a good place right now. I know that things will work out for you and I hope and pray that it will be sooner, not later, for you. I can tell you are going to be a great mommy one day. You are so considerate of all of us here at BnB :hugs:

Today's 7dpo had a "super duper squinter" as I've decided to call it, but more so after the test dried. This is exactly what happened last cycle on 7dpo, with a good thin line at 8 & 9, so right now I'm not getting my hopes up at all and waiting to see what the next few days bring (secretly hoping of course though). If it's another chem, I think I'll try to take a more relaxed approach next month, everything is really starting to wear on me. Pics are in the test thread if you feel like squinting, but I don't think you can see anything in the pic, I can hardly see it IRL :)


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh off to check it out, twinkie!

GG, GP, hooray for cycle buddies. :lol: Any plans for this cycle? Sex every day? Every other day? I might aim for CD11, 12 and 13 this time if we have the stamina. :lol:


----------



## MellyH

Oh and I should have said - CONGRATS!!!!!! To sunshine and ab, that's a wonderful way to kick May off.


----------



## MolGold

Thanks for all your support ladies :) Congrats AB on :bfp: !!
you and Sunshine have us all hopefull :) Hope you're next Twinkie :D


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> Thank you mwel :hugs:. I would most definitely not take it for granted. But the next time (whenever that will be), realistically, has a better chance of not sticking than sticking. I'm hoping for the best, but still keeping those hopes in check. I don't want to build myself up to be let down again.

Chances don't mean anything for me but I totally understand either way!


----------



## mwel8819

sunshine85 said:


> AT HOSPITAL...DOCTOR JUST CONFIRMED A :bfp:
> 
> But I have a cyst on ovary, only 1-2 weeks he says. Also hcg is 37...
> 
> Ahh dont know how to feel right now.

Congrats! Just like confuzion said that is a great number so far!!! Feel happy!!! That is how you should feel right now.


----------



## mwel8819

Okay, I think I am finally caught up! Two BFP's!!! YAY! Congrats AB!!! Beautiful line! I'm headed over to squint twink!

Congrats on the 5 lbs, ILT!!! That is awesome!


----------



## twinkie2

Hope I get to join you soon mwel and I am so excited to see your first bump pic!! I always think I can't wait for a bump, but I don't want to end up the size of a house, so no bump til later in 1st tri is probably a good thing ;)


----------



## Deal9027

Love the:bfp:s coming in already!! Congrats to Sunshine85 & Ab75!! Here's to a H&H :cloud9:

Molgold - TTC can be so stressful & such an emotional rollercoster. I think NTNP for a couple cycles could be a good break we may all need at some point.

ILT - :thumbup:Great job on meeting your exercise goal & weight loss!!! I just signed up for a 5K in a couple weeks - I figured that will motovate me to get my butt in gear. I've been like Twinkie and not working out after O because I was afraid it could mess things up if I were in fact pregnant. I decided to ditch that mindset because exercise is one of the greatest stress relievers for me & I really need to work on the stress I'm putting myself through with TTC:dohh:


----------



## twinkie2

deal-I can't help but laugh at your post, each new cycle I tell myself, not running didn't make a difference last time so just do it, but then O comes and I can't seem to bring myself to run anymore, grrr. I think the next problem will be when do I feel it's stuck enough if I get a bfp so that I can run again. Good for you though! I tell myself one thing, then do the other :shrug: I think I need help, ttc has made me :wacko:

I just decided a May bfp would be lovely for our 5th anniversary at the end of the month (I think GG has a may anniversary too!! Go May!) And thanks for the positive thoughts ladies, I hope you are all right, and I hope we can all be bump buddies together :hugs: you are all so wonderful!


----------



## MellyH

I have still been working out in the TWW, although last week I did dial it back to about 75% effort in the second week. I have just finished a five week boot-camp on Monday, so as of today I am back to running. Before the boot-camp I had run a 10K race and then wanted to take a break. Now I guess I'll aim for a 15K! But I will probably still have that one week a month where I'm taking it pretty easy, a built-in taper week!


----------



## twinkie2

Good for you Melly! I told DH my goal is to run a whole 5K. I like to just jog but my stamina is only about 2 miles or so right now, but with the breaks, I haven't been able to build up to the 5K mark. My goal is to be able to run the whole thing with no walking breaks. Pretty sure if I just gave myself a few weeks I'd be there, then I'd love to move up from that!


----------



## confuzion

So much to catch up on! BFP #2 already and May starts tomorrow :D. I told you I told you ladies! I'm your lucky charm :haha:.

Can't wait to see more rolling in.

Congrats again Ab!


----------



## Deal9027

I like the built in taper week idea MellyH!! I did a 1/2 marathon this time last year and I LOVED IT!! If I wasn't TTC & if I didn't get married right about the time I would have had to start training I would have done it again this year. I've added in more strength training during my TWW & I'm thinking I might do some morning yoga to help relieve stress. It's so annoying that I let this stress me out - I am such a chill person in all other regards. It is SO not like me...blah! 

Twinkie I am right there with you girl - TTC has made me:wacko:


----------



## Goldenpup

MellyH said:


> Ooooh off to check it out, twinkie!
> 
> GG, GP, hooray for cycle buddies. :lol: Any plans for this cycle? Sex every day? Every other day? I might aim for CD11, 12 and 13 this time if we have the stamina. :lol:

Last cycle I bd'd cd6-cd16 and still no bfp! Don't know what plans are. Maybe just bd when we feel like it. I say that now but guarantee I'll be like "maybe today's o day, better jump on" and it'll be a bd marathon again. I said I'm goin to make more of an effort after o to bd too. Since mc I've stopped. Poor dh. I ordered thermometer but it has yet to arrive, so still don't know exactly when I o. 
Do u temp? I know u don't do opks. 
Af has left so who knows when we will start to bd! 

Oh and congrats to those with bfp!! Great start to May thread! 

Pass some baby dust this way please!!


----------



## Lynny77

2 bfp's! How wonderful! Congrats Sunshine and Ab75! Sunshine I guess doing it twice a day really worked lol. 

So sorry Mogold for the af. It's the worst day of the month when you realize it hasn't happened. Hugs!

Twinkie- praying that squinter turns into a dark line! Fx it's your month!

Mwel- so happy for you!

Melly- I'm cd10 I think? lol I'm not even paying attention right now. Nope- I'm cd9 I just checked:) I'll start paying attention tomorrow when the monitor starts asking me for tests. My hope for this cycle is at a low since hubby's annual fishing trip is during O. I can't make a baby without my sperm bank;)

ILT congrats on the 5 pounds! And the running! I'm a big runner. Ran a full marathon a couple years ago (vowed I'd never do it again and try to stick with halfs) But this harsh winter had me hibernating so I'm trying to get my fitness back and it's like starting all over. I was lucky enough to run in Central Park yesterday morning and today back at home with my puppy but I'm so slow and sluggish. I'll get there! It's good to have other things to think about:)

Deal your pup is so cute!

Goldenpup I say the same thing then it's a bd marathon each month! I'm so happy to O just to stop bd'ing!

Confuzion where are you in your cycle? I don't think I read back enough to see:)

Oh and Twinkie- was it this month you used the EPO? How did you find it?


----------



## sunshine85

Lynny77 said:


> 2 bfp's! How wonderful! Congrats Sunshine and Ab75! Sunshine I guess doing it twice a day really worked lol.
> 
> So sorry Mogold for the af. It's the worst day of the month when you realize it hasn't happened. Hugs!
> 
> Twinkie- praying that squinter turns into a dark line! Fx it's your month!
> 
> Mwel- so happy for you!
> 
> Melly- I'm cd10 I think? lol I'm not even paying attention right now. Nope- I'm cd9 I just checked:) I'll start paying attention tomorrow when the monitor starts asking me for tests. My hope for this cycle is at a low since hubby's annual fishing trip is during O. I can't make a baby without my sperm bank;)
> 
> ILT congrats on the 5 pounds! And the running! I'm a big runner. Ran a full marathon a couple years ago (vowed I'd never do it again and try to stick with halfs) But this harsh winter had me hibernating so I'm trying to get my fitness back and it's like starting all over. I was lucky enough to run in Central Park yesterday morning and today back at home with my puppy but I'm so slow and sluggish. I'll get there! It's good to have other things to think about:)
> 
> Deal your pup is so cute!
> 
> Goldenpup I say the same thing then it's a bd marathon each month! I'm so happy to O just to stop bd'ing!
> 
> Confuzion where are you in your cycle? I don't think I read back enough to see:)
> 
> Oh and Twinkie- was it this month you used the EPO? How did you find it?



Hahahaha :hugs: thank you
. i am at my follow up and they made me do a urine test and urine says im not preggo although blood test says yes...idk ughhh


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - FX O is delayed until hubs is back. And I'm at 6 DPO right now. So mid tww. Nothing interesting going on. And by the looks of my chart I'm not too hopeful. 

Sunshine - FX doctor's urine test just isn't sensitive enough. It's probably something like 50 mIU. Nothing is more definitive than a blood test :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Your chart looks awesome confuzion, I don't know what you're talking about. :lol:

Deal, that's awesome that you did the half-marathon! And Lynny, a marathon, amazing! A half-marathon is my goal, although after I did the 10K, which was pretty brutal, I wanted to step back and re-assess. I could do the running part okay, and finished a few minutes below my goal, but I think my mental endurance still needs some work! After 4.5 miles I was in my head all WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS, THIS IS SO STUPID, JUST STOP ALREADY! :lol: How long did it take you guys to train? I might sign up for a 15K in August as something to aim for. 

GP, I don't temp. Just checking CM/CP. CD6-16, every day?! You guys are champions. :lol: Putting me to shame.


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> Lynny - FX O is delayed until hubs is back. And I'm at 6 DPO right now. So mid tww. Nothing interesting going on. And by the looks of my chart I'm not too hopeful.
> 
> Sunshine - FX doctor's urine test just isn't sensitive enough. It's probably something like 50 mIU. Nothing is more definitive than a blood test :thumbup:


There is nothing wrong with your chart you silly goose! And I agree completely about the sensitivity. Blood test trumps stick test any day! Haha!


----------



## mwel8819

Is it bad that I am terrified to do :sex: ? We haven't since we found out I was pregnant because I'm scared I'll hurt something...I know it's crazy but I have seen people mc after intercourse. It's been so long though. I know I got tired of dtd while trying but now I kinda want it again. Haha!


----------



## Goldenpup

MellyH said:


> GP, I don't temp. Just checking CM/CP. CD6-16, every day?! You guys are champions. :lol: Putting me to shame.

Yea everyday but it still didn't happen!! Don't really know why, think my body hasn't recovered from mc just yet.... 
I don't know what to check for in cp so I haven't been doing that either. Maybe i should?!


----------



## confuzion

Mwel - doing it would most definitely not hurt your baby. Anyone who miscarried after intercourse was most likely gonna miscarry anyway. Get it on girl!


----------



## yellowduck

Congratulations sunshine and Ab! That is great news!! 

2 bfps already!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies! I still have a long way to go when it comes to losing weight but quiet happy and super pump up to continue now that I can see result :). 

Twinkie, saw your stick. Definitely something is there!! FX!

Deal, good luck w/ the 5k. You can do it!!! 

The emotion that went through my mind while I was running races was like this: 
* The first 30 minutes...not so bad...not so bad. I can do this. 
* 1 hour later...boy...how many more miles do I have? 
* 1 hour 15 minutes later...why the heck did I sign up for this? 
* 1 hour 30 minutes...crap!! Hills!!
* 1 hour 45 minutes...ummm. That 70 year old man just "jog" passed me while talking on the phone. 
* 1 hour 50 minutes.... I am going to die!
* 2 hour 10 minutes...yaayyyy almost there. 
* 10 minutes after finishing the race...grumble grumble grumble...whine..whine..whine.
* 1 hour after the race....Let's do it again!!!! 

You'll feel great after the race! It really is a great motivator. GL and let us know how you did and feel :)

Melly, I did the Disneyland half marathon. That was pretty fun. Lots of things to look at. People even stop to take pictures with the characters.

Lynny, I definitely can't do a marathon! Good for you such an awesome job completing a full marathon :).


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: ILT especially this:

** 1 hour 45 minutes...ummm. That 70 year old man just "jog" passed me while talking on the phone. *


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, yea. It was pretty bad but he motivated me to "jog" more hahahaha. I was also offered beer, food, some sort of iffy looking grass (funny ha ha was what I told the dude), and cigarette while making my way through the streets of San Francisco. Half marathon is fun stuff here in the bay area hahahaha.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Hi, nah, I don't see an ob, need to be ttc here a year before they refer you to fertility specialist, then I stay paying lots of cash, as non of it is covered. 

And 10 +day lp is ok, anything under is a problem.


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats AB and Sunshine!! Don't focus on the numbers or urine test.... it's not in your control and blood tests are way more accurate. 2 weeks isn't enough HCG for POAS for most women. Stay positive :)

I'm officially a day late but still BFN :(


----------



## Jbaby90

ILT - that's a great idea trying to focus on other things. I am TRYING to focus on our house at the moment as we have just done a backyard renovation so that been keeping is pretty busy. That's awesome about your weight loss! I found that with my first pregnancy I TTC for about 3 months and nothing happened so I stopped and started hard core working out and then I fell pregnant!! Maybe that's the key haha! 

AB - congrats on ur bfp!!! H+He 9 months!!! 

Twinkie - fx the squinter becomes a dark bfp!!


----------



## Honeyblonde

I'll join you ladies! I'm going to test later this week, today is day 30 for me, but AF could still come. Right now I have a YI, which is weird, haven't had one in ages. I had a MC in Feb of this year. Hopefully next time won't be like that...Can't believe tomorrow is May 1st!


----------



## Sarahz

Moving on to my 6th cycle since my tubal reversal!! Fingers crossed for May


----------



## confuzion

:hi: honeyblonde and sarahz. Welcome and good luck to both of you!


----------



## sunshine85

So at my f/u today they didn't do any ob stuff as the nurse practiconer says my urine test shows neg so being that the blood test confirmed I am super early.

They did prick my finger for iron, first time I have ever had that done and man did it hurt eek. Also they drew blood, had to poke me twice, to check my levels. 

I am trying to keep my mind off of it all. This cyst doesn't help much as I still have ovary pain. I am glaf that I am super early so that way I can start taking my vitamins and better care of myself. With the last three I didn't find out until 7 weeks or more.

Being that I am super early they couldn't see anything on the u/s and of course that freaks me out and makes me :wacko:

Juet one day at a time. My period isn't even missed yet :/ hope its not an ectopic or something..ahh

Positive vibes...I will try!

:hugs: and sticky :dust: for all!!


----------



## confuzion

Sunshine - you're just super duper early. But definitely pregnant and ectopics are rare. They won't be able to see anything on ultrasound for another week or so. That's normal. Don't stress. And even then, all they would see is a sac and maybe a yolk sac. Just take your vitamins as you said. Take it easy. And enjoy!


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Sunshine - you're just super duper early. But definitely pregnant and ectopics are rare. They won't be able to see anything on ultrasound for another week or so. That's normal. Don't stress. And even then, all they would see is a sac and maybe a yolk sac. Just take your vitamins as you said. Take it easy. And enjoy!



Confu, you always know how to bring me back down to earth :hugs: I cannot enjoy nor relax of course but will try my damnest. Thank you for letting me be redundant (sp?) but because I have miscarried three times before, I am expecting failure. But each pregnancy is different so I will take one day at a time. Confu, you always reply to my worries and I appreciate you very much.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:. I've miscarried three times also so I definitely understand your worries. I really hope everything turns out ok for you this time.


----------



## Green Glitter

Right, Confusion?! I'll steal you off to Vegas with your lucky self. Lol saw your 6dpo test! That's evil for an evap!

ILT--nice! :hugs: I need to get my butt in order, though. Lol I'm super hyped for May and hoping all good things for you!

Twinkie--hope sis is well! I viewed your 6dpo and I'm FX for you! Yes, it is my anniversary too! 12 years! I'm hoping we get this BFPs for it! 

Melly--nothing special this cycle. I track with opks and the just DTD often around then. Let's hope May is my month :D I'm right there with you. How long are your cycles?

Sunshine! Super early so you're good. I'm notorious for getting a positive on FRER and two pregnancies got a negative at the doctors. It'll be okay!

Lynny--I hope it works out with O time!

Nothing new, just still hating AF. Lol :D Just saying hi. :D


----------



## confuzion

Hope the witch is being kind to you GG :hugs:

We're in May! Woohoo! Bring on more BFPs!!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Aaahhhh I hope this is our month!!!!


----------



## slowloris

Hi!
so as ive run out of hpts in using opks. Last pregnancy i used them and they got darker and darker pos until i tested at 16dpo.

i know that lh can surge before af, but got a pos this morn with smu! Now to see.if it stays pos for next few.days! IM guessing a surge would go pos then fade again. FX it stays pos!!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Congratulations to the BFPs! I took a test on Tuesday which was bfn and going to test again tonight but I suspect it will also be bfn because yesterday (wed) I had some light brown spotting :( period not due for another 4 days or so so was hopeful for ib initially but the brown CM is still there today :( not enough to reach underpants only there when I wipe or check hmmmm


----------



## ab75

Sunshine, i hope everything is fine for you. I totally get your concerns. I have had 4mmc and 1cp,my af isn't due til sat. I feel different this time so hoping thats a good thing but i am very nervous xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck samantha,hope it was ib xx


----------



## AmorT

Havent read through the thread yet, congrats to everyone who has a bfp. 

As far as me, im 3dpo. So im feeling hopeful. It seems like the days are going by fast, maybe since I just be so busy with work and college (completing up my last year)!! So really praying for a bfp, I would be bummed if I get AF on Mother's Day again this year, like I did last year. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine,  

Samanthatc hope that its not AF, and IB or just old blood. Keep us updated.


----------



## Honeyblonde

So I'm out for May 2nd, AF came to visit last night (and STILL treating my YI) UGH! But I'm going to test again on May 31st, since I'll be two days late by that point if no AF. So I'm out for May, but still in LOL.

GL to everyone else, I hope you get lucky for Mother's Day. I'm bummed about it. I guess I will try evening primrose oil and preseed and see if those help. Don't know if I need OPKs or not, I generally know when O day is.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Honey, sorry AF got you. :hugs: I think if you know when you O then you probably don't need to use OPK. But, if you feel like you need a confirmation, OPKs don't hurt. The dollar store ones are good enough :). You can take it 2 days before you think you are suppose to O and see if it matches with what you think. A few cycle back I tried EPO and Mucinex. They do work :). I do love EPO because for whatever reason it makes my skin feels smoother. Too bad we can't take it after O. FX for this coming cycle! 

Amor, welcome to TWW. Yaayy :)

Samantha, it'll take another 24 - 48 hours for the stick to turn positive after IB. So plenty of time still! Hopefully we'll see a BFP soon :). 

Slowris, can't wait till tomorrow for your test! Hopefully it'll get darker :). 

GG, Hi!!! :wave: 

Mwel, agree with what Confuzion said. I thought that pregnant women are supposed to have more "appetite". Is this just a myth? 

Goldenpup, if you feel comfortable enough to check your CP and CM, I don't think it'll hurt. Quick cliff note on CP position. With me, if I have to "reach" wayyyy deep with my finger (middle one usually), then that's a high. If I only need to use 3/4 of the length of my finger, then it's a medium. 1/2 is a low for me. Measurement is only approximation :). When you check your CP on daily basis for the next few days, you'll figure out what's your low, medium, and high. Let me know if you need any more info. I can post some links :). 

Jbaby, I heard in some cases that losing weight can help w/ getting pregnant. I am not a tall person anyway. So, all this weight gained after the surgeries need to go. It's not good for me. I noticed that I was sluggish, low energy, and not feeling good overall. Now, after 3 weeks of healthy eating, being active, and good exercise, I feel so much better. I was afraid to exercise before especially in my TWW. But I figure that it won't hurt as long as I do not go crazy with the exercise :). Plus, it's a good distraction from TWW hahahaha. 

Nothing much going on here :). Probably 6 DPO today. Still feeling good and energized!


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

Hi Ladies, I am jumping in on this thread. I have been trying for a few months down. I am actually do for AF today, but no signs of her arrival. Sore bbs is all all I have but that is normal for me before AF as well as a Pregnancy symptom. We will see. Green Glitter I miss you girl!


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck Jamie! When do you plan to test?

Honey sorry the witch came, but glad you've still got a chance this month!!

Sunshine-how are you doing today?


----------



## Honeyblonde

Good luck Jamie!

Thank you twinkle! Yes, good to know I get a second chance in May, I'm kinda happy about it. I see you use fertility friend-it's been forever since I used them! Do they charge for the charts? For the life of me, I cannot remember!

Thanks Tomatoes, I've never used Mucinex before, not sure how that works?


----------



## twinkie2

I just use the free version, but if you subscribe and pay you get tons of additional stuff with it.


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats on all the BFPs!! So exciting!!

Also, sorry about all those nasty AF sightings. So rude.

AFM, I'm waiting until tomorrow morning to test. Same old sore nips and boobies, dizziness (I keep almost falling down because I'm always losing my footing!), cramps/pulling feelings and headaches.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Honey, here is a link for Mucinex. https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/cm.html


----------



## Honeyblonde

akilgore2012 said:


> Congrats on all the BFPs!! So exciting!!
> 
> Also, sorry about all those nasty AF sightings. So rude.
> 
> AFM, I'm waiting until tomorrow morning to test. Same old sore nips and boobies, dizziness (I keep almost falling down because I'm always losing my footing!), cramps/pulling feelings and headaches.

That sounds like PG to me (reminds me of my PG experiences). GL and keep us updated!

Tomatoes, thank you for the link! Going to look this over...


----------



## tlk71411

AF is here :(


----------



## slowloris

Sorry tlk fx for next month. R you gonna try anything new/different? X


----------



## Deal9027

Awwww...sorry tlk:hugs:

Twinkie did you test again today? Your chart looks VERY promising!!!

:hi: Honey! Glad you get a 2nd chance in May!! 

AFM, it has been crappy weather where I am & FINALLY the sun decided to come out this afternoon - just in time for my lunch break - so I went for a run outside & feel fabulous :bodyb: And my Fetili Tea & Pre-Seed came in so starting tonight I'll be having a cup of tea before bed & I'm going to try a small amount of Pre-Seed (after reading from several ladies that a little goes a long way) when I think I'm nearing the big O!!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone :hi:

Welcome to the new girls :hugs: this is a lovely supportive place to be.

Sorry for the those who got visited by the :witch:

Fingers crossed for those who have promising symptoms [-o&lt;

AFM I'm good today. Little tiny bit excited by my temp rise. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Also waiting to hear about a job interview I had yesterday. It sounded great so I hope she liked me.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Jaime!

Tui and Twinkie - your charts look fantastic!

Sorry to all those with AF. 

Wish I could give everyone a personal response but it's a little bit of a busy day and had to quickly read through and run. Good luck ladies!


----------



## wantbump

Hi Confuzion! I got another chance in May. Can you please add me to the list. AF is due May 31, I'll probably be testing the last week of May.


----------



## Honeyblonde

wantbump said:


> Hi Confuzion! I got another chance in May. Can you please add me to the list. AF is due May 31, I'll probably be testing the last week of May.

You and I will be testing right along side each other!! :flower:


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about AF wantbump. And sure thing :)


----------



## wantbump

confuzion said:


> Sorry about AF wantbump. And sure thing :)

Thanks confuzion :)


----------



## Shilo

I'm 8 or 9DPO and gave in and tested. I think I have line eye so now I'm being a crazy person since I'm pretty sure nothing is there. Guess we'll see in a few days.
 



Attached Files:







10290622_10203875938604788_4675155220556578037_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 22









invert.png
File size: 101.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lynny77

Shilo I think I see something! 

I read everyone's messages but now my mind is drawing a blank. Sorry to those who got AF. So sucky!

I think I'm gearing up to O. Probably late next week. CM just changed from sticky to milky and cervix is high. Plus I got a high on the monitor this morning. We'll start bd'ing tonight!


----------



## ab75

Think i see a faint line shilo. GL xx


----------



## twinkie2

Me too Shilo! More so on the original than the invert.

Lynny!! Have fun BD'ing-I was just wondering how you were coming along!

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## Shilo

Now you all are getting my hopes up lol. I have felt very different this cycle but it could be the Femara since this is my first round. My cervix was high & soft on CD6 & 7 and then hard on CD8 but now today it's back to high & soft. Lots of thick and white CM. Last night I was light headed and threw up.. been very nauseated today. Had AF like cramps since I ovulated and some shooting pains down my vagina at random times. If this is what Femara does to me, I don't like it lol. 

I take everything with a grain of salt since like I said it's likely the Femara. After this long it's hard to imagine any chance of being pregnant.


----------



## tlk71411

View attachment 759769
[/QUOTE]



slowloris said:


> Sorry tlk fx for next month. R you gonna try anything new/different? X

Thanks :/ 
I'm going back to temping and going to try OPKs this time never used them before. How long have you been TTC? 

Hugs to the others AF got. 

Shilo I see a line, more on the original. FX!!


----------



## Tui

I was looking through images of IC hpt's on google and this popped up. No idea what this cat had to do with it but thought it was funny.
 



Attached Files:







downloadfile-1.jpeg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tui

Been staring at my chart all night. Dying to know what my temp will be in the morning. Please please let this be my month. I've been getting so many odd feelings the last couple of days. Going to be gutted if I don't get to compare lines with all the lucky ladies here.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I hear you Tui, I am so desperate to see an amazing temp rise tomorrow morning.

Have a HPT on standby if I do get that.

Just living in hope!

So hopeful for us both, we'll get there&#8230; I've had strange things this month too that are out of the ordinary!


----------



## hunni12

Good morning ladies, how is everyone?
Sorry I haven't been...started online school and been back to work


----------



## Deal9027

FX Tui!! Your chart looks amazing!! When do you plan to test?!!


----------



## confuzion

tlk - will you get another shot at a May BFP? How long are your cycles?

Tui - that pic is cute and funny :haha:. Your chart is amazeballs!

Lynny - woohoo for BDing :happydance:.

I'm feeling like this is not my month. But I think it will be a short cycle 25-26 days, so hopefully I get to start my lucky cycle #3 after MC sooner rather than later :D.


----------



## Deal9027

Confuzion - your chart looks great! Don't give up until the evil :witch: arrives!! The TWW is maddening!! And it can make it even harder when you are a POAS addict like yourself. I know getting negatives can be disheartening but it is still early & you are definitely not out of the running yet!! Fx that this is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Yep confuzion, that is exactly how I'm feeling. Already looking at new edd's and such. I'm guessing a 26 day cycle for me, which means af would be here Monday (and most of the next tww would still be in May) we'll see I guess, but pretty much have lost all my optimism. I still think your chart looks promising though!

Tui-you're killing me, I can't wait to see your test, your chart is looking way to good to not be a bfp!


----------



## confuzion

Lol me too twinkie. If we conceive next cycle, I would be due February 11th or February 12th. 

It's bittersweet. My first ever pregnancy was due February 22nd. I sure hope that I don't have to weather that day again with no baby.


----------



## mwel8819

Tui-*TEST TEST TEST!!!!!*

Your chart looks too amazing not to! Come on! Do it, you know you want to. :winkwink:

Confuzion-Your chart looks great too!!! It's just too early so far.


----------



## Tui

Thanks guys. Tested this morning but results not clear. Will try again later maybe. On POAS thread if you want to squint. Needs a tweak or two.


----------



## mwel8819

I see something I swear it. Also, I'm sure Wishing could give you a hand if she is around. :)


----------



## Tui

Thanks mwel, I hope so. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy and inverted it. I can see a tiny line. is that how you tell if its an evap or not?


----------



## mwel8819

I'm not sure but I know mine looked like that at 14dpo so I think it's a BFP!!!


----------



## Tui

Wishing where are you girl ?


----------



## Tui

Just noticed my internet usage has gone up 50% in the last month. I wonder why that is :haha:


----------



## sunshine85

twinkie2 said:


> Good luck Jamie! When do you plan to test?
> 
> Honey sorry the witch came, but glad you've still got a chance this month!!
> 
> Sunshine-how are you doing today?



I am doing okay. I am out of town right now in Atlanta...Family wanting to know why I am turning down the booze lol...I am zip quiet because who knows if this is a viable pregnancy or not. I feel like af is coming, she is due on Monday, same day as I go to the appt and have blood drawn again to make sure levels going up. They won't tell me over the phone what the results are from weds so I have to wait to see when I go in, guessing they are rising maybe a little as they want me to go in and have them lchecked again


----------



## twinkie2

Oh! Have fun in Atlanta, hope you have good numbers when you get back!


----------



## Tui

Going to potter round my garden now and take my mind off things. All this rain we have had means the weeds are massive !


----------



## tlk71411

confuzion said:


> tlk - will you get another shot at a May BFP? How long are your cycles?
> 
> Tui - that pic is cute and funny :haha:. Your chart is amazeballs!
> 
> Lynny - woohoo for BDing :happydance:.
> 
> I'm feeling like this is not my month. But I think it will be a short cycle 25-26 days, so hopefully I get to start my lucky cycle #3 after MC sooner rather than later :D.

Girl you aren't out until her royal nastiness shows her unwanted self. Are you normally regular?
My cycles used to be 30 days always. Never off. but ever since I went on BC after my MC last year, they've been wacky....like 27-30 days and this one 31 days :/ so maybe I'll get a late May/Early June BFP....Father's day gift?!

Tui that cat ccracked me up! What's the status on your temp?


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Tui hopefully this is your month and tomorrow will be a blazing positive!

Sunshine fingers crossed everything goes as it should!

Twinkie and Confuzion you're not out yet! But I know how it feels to feel as though you're out. One of these days it's going to happen!

We actually forgot to bd last night. My hubby texted me today and said- hey- guess what we forgot to do? I was like- oh right! Ha you know you've been married a while when! I peed on an opk today and the line was a squinter lol so I still have plenty of time. I'm guessing I'll O a week from today as normal- which will be the day he leaves for his fishing trip so hopefully we can catch it!


----------



## Tui

Hi tlk, check out the poas thread. You will know where I'm at then. :winkwink:
Fingers crossed the temp stays up tomorrow. Chart in signature if you want to look.

Too hot for weeding, laying in the sun in a bikini instead. Lovely.


----------



## Shilo

I took 3 wondfos today. 2 BFNs and then I got this. I didn't notice it right away so I flushed the pee. I am so mad at myself. I went and got some frers and I'm waiting until I have to pee again. I am so scared this is a bad test and I'm getting my hopes up for nothing. I want to cry even considering that it'll be a BFN. Please keep your fingers crossed for me even though what's going to happen is already done. I don't want to pass the 4 year mark of trying and I've never even had a hint of a line. This was my first round of Femara. CD9/10
 



Attached Files:







10339736_10203885185275949_3327601724189363223_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 19









tweak.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 18









inverted.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 36


----------



## twinkie2

Shilo-I def. see it in the tweaked photo!! Fingers are crossed tight for you!


----------



## confuzion

Shilo - I can see in all pics! Looks like a BFP!


----------



## Shilo

Different picture of it in different lighting. Tweaked in 2nd pic.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12









tweak2.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## confuzion

tlk71411 said:


> AF is here :(




tlk71411 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> tlk - will you get another shot at a May BFP? How long are your cycles?
> 
> Tui - that pic is cute and funny :haha:. Your chart is amazeballs!
> 
> Lynny - woohoo for BDing :happydance:.
> 
> I'm feeling like this is not my month. But I think it will be a short cycle 25-26 days, so hopefully I get to start my lucky cycle #3 after MC sooner rather than later :D.
> 
> Girl you aren't out until her royal nastiness shows her unwanted self. Are you normally regular?
> My cycles used to be 30 days always. Never off. but ever since I went on BC after my MC last year, they've been wacky....like 27-30 days and this one 31 days :/ so maybe I'll get a late May/Early June BFP....Father's day gift?!
> 
> Tui that cat ccracked me up! What's the status on your temp?Click to expand...

I am sort of regular. My cycles are between 25-28 days. Never consistently one length hence the 'sort-of'.

Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Shilo

I'm not quite ready to call it a BFP yet since I've only had one test with a line. I just bought some frers and will test again in the morning.


----------



## confuzion

I can't wait for your tests :D


----------



## Jbaby90

Shilo said:


> Different picture of it in different lighting. Tweaked in 2nd pic.

I definitely see 2 lines!! Good luck!!


----------



## hunni12

I see it shilo,def 2 lines there


----------



## GreenJeans

Would you add me please?


----------



## confuzion

:hi: GreenJeans. Sure thing! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Shilo

Welp... after almost 4 years, I'm pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







20140502_234637.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## confuzion

I knew it was a BFP!! Congrats Shilo! A happy and healthy 9 months! 4 years! Wow! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## GreenJeans

Congratulations Shilo! That is wonderful news- sending all good vibes your way!


----------



## Shilo

Thank you ladies. I am in shock. It hasn't sunk in yet.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations shilo. Come and join the jan jellybeans xx


----------



## Tui

Wonderful news shilo.


----------



## yellowduck

Congratulations Shilo! So pleased for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Shilo

Thank you ladies. I hope you'll be close behind :)


----------



## MolGold

Hey Shilo.. COngrats :) You deserve this bundle of joy :)

Awesome lucky thread this is :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

WONDERFUL news Shilo! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Shilo! H&H 9 months!


----------



## twinkie2

YAY! Congrats Shilo! H&H 9 months to you. You deserve this! This is going to be a very lucky thread apparently!


----------



## Shilo

Thank you everyone. I'm still in shock. My FRER this morning was the same as last night. My wondfo was lighter though... barely anything at all. I hope I am just a better evening tester. I just want to see some progression.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats shilo! 


Ladies i have a question..i dont temp nor have i used opks this month. Last mmonth af waS 5 days late...for days now i have been having watery cm so much it was in my undies. We have been bding but my question is will i O 5 days late?


----------



## sunshine85

Shilo said:


> Thank you ladies. I am in shock. It hasn't sunk in yet.


Congrat Shilo!!! Yay, hope we can be belly buddies as I received mine on Tuesday. So surreal. I wish you a beautiful happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs: :happydance:

May just might be the month for us all I am dropping loads of :dust: sticky dust on you all!!!


----------



## confuzion

hunni - I'm really not sure. But I guess you should probably assume that and BD longer just in case you are stopping too early.


----------



## AmorT

Congrats. Shilo H&H 9 months.

Hunni... you can just continue to B.D I sometimes get watery leading up to O. So if I was you I would continue to do as you been doing, and observing your CM. It's really hard to pinpoint ov without opks / tracking because sometimes your ovulation can vary month to month. Best of luck.. hope you catch the egg.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks for the insight....if only our bodies came with a manual that had a table of contents saying when everything would happen lol


----------



## wantbump

Congratulations Shilo!!


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats, Shilo! :D Super awesome news! 

Jamie!!! *clomp* I've wondered how/where you've been! So glad to see you. :)

Tui! Looks promising!

Confuzion and Twinkie--you guys still look great! Even if you're out, Mays good luck vibes can still rub off on us all! It's happening. :D Confuzion, just looked at your charts, and I never noticed but you're right, there is a #3 pattern for you. :)

Sunshine! I'm in Atlanta. :) Enjoy the visit!

Everyone, I just skimmed it all as I've been slammed. The witch stopped yesterday so I'm at CD 6 today and gearing up for BD marathon 5/2014. Lol Here's hoping. :D 

Hello everyone. :D


----------



## Shilo

Thank you so much everyone :cloud9:


----------



## tlk71411

Omg CoNgRatS shilo!! I'm so happy for you! Lucky thread!! :) 

Confusion when are you testing? Im still learning charts but from what I know it looks awesome! Very promising :)

Hunni I get watery cm before and after O....extra bding won't hurt ;) I'm with you girl. I wish it would be obvious like your bellybutton turned pink when you were ovulating or something!! Lol


----------



## Tui

I think we have lift off. Please see poas thread xxx


----------



## confuzion

Tlk - been testing everyday. BFNs. It's not my month. I'm ok with it though :)

Tui - I saw!! Congrats yay!


----------



## Tui

Sorry, got a bit excited. Wasn't sure if everyone knew about the other thread. :blush: 

Thanks for the lucky thread :hugs: you will be next I hope x


----------



## confuzion

Lol you've got every right to be. So happy for you! I'll be following behind :D. Not this month but hopefully the next :D


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats, Tui!!! Yay!

Confuzuon--I'm still hopeful for you, but if it's not, the next cycle is yours!!! Mine, too. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!

Just joined this -- I'm currently in my 2 week wait!! AHHH!!! I have another 10 days or so to go..... I am hoping we all get BFP! Congrats to those who have so far! X

So happy to have this to come to check in on!


----------



## confuzion

Hi sunshine2014, welcome! Happy two week wait :) good luck!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, saw the test. Congrats!! So many graduates on this thread already and it's barely the first week of May! Yippeee. Confuzion, you are such a good luck charm!


----------



## Jbaby90

Shilo - congrats on ur bfp!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## labellavie

Ok, not sure if this could be a symptom or something else entirely but my face has been burning like its on fire! Random times during the day...my body isnt hot just my face ...the neck up. Has anyone experienced this before???


----------



## Tui

No sorry, never had that. Only symptom I have had was odd poking and pulling feelings in my uterus area. Fingers crossed it means something for you.


----------



## hunni12

congrats tui


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the welcome! And congratulations to all of those who have gotten BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright ladies, I think I'm out this month. Looks like AF decided to come visit approx. 5 days early!! Wth? Just went to the bathroom and see mucusy blood on the TP. Check my CP and found a hint of blood on CM. Then, I checked my panties and saw a couple drops of blood. Super PO right now and not sure what to think about my stupid cycle. 5 days early! Really? Oh well. FX for everyone else this cycle! :)


----------



## tlk71411

Ilovetomatoes could it be IB?

Welcome Sunshine2014 :)


----------



## confuzion

I agree ILT, 5 days early is pretty early. Maybe IB?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Not sure ladies. I have a feeling that I might be out. Starting to feel a little crampy. I guess we'll see if AF is going to fully show herself today or tomorrow. I did check my CP. It's medium high and quite firm :(. Well, good thing about earky AF means that I get to go get my tests earlier and hopefully get to see the specialist some time this month. Yaayyy


----------



## twinkie2

Hoping its IB and not AF!!! Let us know how things progress :)


----------



## confuzion

Yes. Keep us posted!


----------



## yellowduck

Tui, I'm guessing you got your bfp? Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies :)


----------



## Goldenpup

Congrats to those with bfp! 4 already!! This looks like a good month. 
A question about temping (got myself a thermometer)... I took temp yesterday morning about 6.30, it seemed very low 35.92 I think I may have taken it out of my mouth too early so hoping it didn't get to proper temp. Does this seem low? I don't hve anything to compare it too yet as I had alcohol last night and I know that it raises temp so thought I'd give it a miss today.


----------



## sunshine85

Tui Congrats!! :happydance:



I am crampy, sore boobs and acne out the wazoo! Ugh! No sickness. My period is technically due tomorrow and mama is cramping likr af cramps haha so scared my period will start even with a bfp on blood test. Ugh, also my hormones are outta wack. I yelled and cried at dh in front of everyone yesterday and I am not sure why lol.

Tomorrow I go to see what my levels are from weds and to get blood drawn again. Please pray for my rainbow

Loads of ultra sticky :dust: for all xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Will do ladies. I'm on AF watch now. Keep wanting to do the TP check and trying not to get too hopeful :)


----------



## Tui

ILT - I'm hoping for you. It wouldn't be the first time someone has given up and arranged testing, only to find they don't need it !

Sunshine - I'm sure everything is great, just your body holding on tight to it's new addition :hugs:

Goldenpup - I had quite low pre-O temps, have a look at my chart for last month. You will need to convert though. Everyone is different. Enjoy temping x


----------



## hunni12

good luck with your next blood draw sunshine


@ILT: when will you test?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, I hope so! 

Hunni, AF suppose to arrive on the 10th. I'll wait until then or a day before :).


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-how's operation TP watch?!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

So far nothing AF is not here. TP is completely white and a bit crampy feeling like AF time but sometimes it's milder and sometimes it's stronger. Just woke up from 3 hours nap and still feeling tired. How are you guys doing? I was in a bit of a hurry today running around meeting up with friends and worrying about AF. Forgot to ask how's everyone else doing.

Goldenpup, my preO temp is usually around 97 F and after O, it jump to 98.6 to 98.9 at one point. I won't be too worry about it especially since you just start temping. FX!


----------



## Tui

Been to the doctor today and got overwhelmed with all the info she gave me. Tests will be back tomorrow. Anyone know what my hcg level should be? I'm not even late yet.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, wish I can help. Are you getting more excited? I know that because of our age, we have to go through more tests to make sure the baby is ok.


----------



## Tui

Doc is great, she isn't worried about a thing. I have to book in with a midwife now as the good ones go really quick round here. Seems way too early for that. Scared something will go wrong. So many lovely ladies have had bad luck on here. DH is really happy and excited. We got about two hours sleep last night.


----------



## Lynny77

Tui congrats! I'm so excited for you!!

ILT good luck on the tp watch! I find that's the hardest part of the month when I'm frantically inspecting for anything. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm just waiting to O- cd13 here. OPK line getting darker so I think it's a few days away. As long as it happens by friday's fishing trip I'm good!


----------



## twinkie2

EEk!! I hope this is just the beginning of your glorious bfp ILT!!!


----------



## sunshine85

Tui i was told between 5-50 for 1-2 weeks...

I was hcg 37 on tuesday, find out weds blood draw tomorrow and thry take more

Eeeeek so excited for you though xx


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> Tui i was told between 5-50 for 1-2 weeks...
> 
> I was hcg 37 on tuesday, find out weds blood draw tomorrow and thry take more
> 
> Eeeeek so excited for you though xx

Thanks sushine, that's helpful. Will compare tomorrow.

Why are they taking more blood from you?


----------



## Green Glitter

Ooooooo! I'm so hoping, ILT! FX!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies. Can't wait till tomorrow. AF watch kinda sucks especially when it's super early like this. So I've been thinking that the spotting could also be because we BD yesterday morning. To be honest, I don't have much hope at all this cycle. I don't even remember if we BD on O day or a day before or after. Oh well a bit too late to think about it now :)

Lynny hopefully you'll O soon. 

Tui, hopefully everything will go well. 

Sunshine, Tui, and our other BFPs...are you going to wait until you pass first trimester to tell people?


----------



## Tui

We agreed last night not to tell anyone till first scan at 12 weeks ish, but DH has already told someone ! Bit annoyed at him really. The guy he told has just had a little girl though, so guess he wanted to share the joy. Might tell my mum. She will be shocked as it was only in December that we were saying we didn't want kids!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, one of my good friends said the same thing. Then, 2 years later she told me that she wants a baby. They had issue conceiving. Then 2 years later, they have twins! She told her mom for years that they didn't want kids. She told her on mother's day and she was bawling. Good surprise!


----------



## Tui

Mothers day is on Sunday here. Would be nice to tell her then but might be a bit early?


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Tui i was told between 5-50 for 1-2 weeks...
> 
> I was hcg 37 on tuesday, find out weds blood draw tomorrow and thry take more
> 
> Eeeeek so excited for you though xx
> 
> Thanks sushine, that's helpful. Will compare tomorrow.
> 
> Why are they taking more blood from you?Click to expand...


I've miscarried three times before, so they want to make sure my levels are going up. Last pregnancies I didn't find out until I was 6 or more weeks and had been drinking and partying all while pregnant and not knowing it. Not saying it contributed to my m/c but prob didn't help. This time aroumd I find out at one to two weeks so I immediately start the progesterone/baby aspirin regimen and prenatals and cutting off the luquor. Hoping this is it my body cannot take much more

Another thing too, with all my previous I had zero symptims, this time aside from cramping, very sore boobs and my face looks like connect the dots. It seens as if I ak getting a cold though since my nose is runny, throat itchy and scratchy and sniffles. Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui,I thought you guys would have a different date for mother's day. Never mind then. I agree that it'd be a bit too early.

Sunshine, FX this one is a sticky bean!

Hotshot, welcome to TWW. I've never experienced cramping due to too many BDs but you never know. Anything can happen whike you are TTC :). Cramping can be from many things. If you have time, please tell us more about yourself. How long have you been TTC? Are you using OPKs, check your CP, CM, or BBT to determine O? Lots of :dust:


----------



## labellavie

sunshine85 said:


> Tui Congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I am crampy, sore boobs and acne out the wazoo! Ugh! No sickness. My period is technically due tomorrow and mama is cramping likr af cramps haha so scared my period will start even with a bfp on blood test. Ugh, also my hormones are outta wack. I yelled and cried at dh in front of everyone yesterday and I am not sure why lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I go to see what my levels are from weds and to get blood drawn again. Please pray for my rainbow
> 
> Loads of ultra sticky :dust: for all xx


Hi! I actually had bad cramps with my son around that first missed period....what would have been day 1-3 of my period I was positive my period had started because of how crampy I was. Hoping with you that all is perfectly fine!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hotshot, if you Google BBT, it'd give you a bunch of info that you need. I'll post one tomorrow morning if you want to wait. It's easier if I'm using regular computer.


----------



## sunshine85

labellavie said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Tui Congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I am crampy, sore boobs and acne out the wazoo! Ugh! No sickness. My period is technically due tomorrow and mama is cramping likr af cramps haha so scared my period will start even with a bfp on blood test. Ugh, also my hormones are outta wack. I yelled and cried at dh in front of everyone yesterday and I am not sure why lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I go to see what my levels are from weds and to get blood drawn again. Please pray for my rainbow
> 
> Loads of ultra sticky :dust: for all xx
> 
> 
> Hi! I actually had bad cramps with my son around that first missed period....what would have been day 1-3 of my period I was positive my period had started because of how crampy I was. Hoping with you that all is perfectly fine!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohe too hun thanks :hugs: I need an ultra sticky bean :)


----------



## confuzion

Hi hotshot! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Tui

Lets be super positive together sunshine. Everything will be just great. We should both join that jellybean thread and chat there. I don't want be insensitive and ramble on about it here.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I don't know much about charting, or what happens to my temps pre AF but just wondering if y'all know - does your temp have to drop below coverline to show that AF is coming?

I am due for AF tomorrow (boooooo!) and got a temp drop this morning, but not below coverline. I really want to know if it just means tomorrow will be even lower and AF will arrive, or if I'm looking at another rise... I highly doubt this but I'm trying trying trying not to get too negative just yet.

Thank you!


----------



## Goldenpup

Tui said:


> ILT - I'm hoping for you. It wouldn't be the first time someone has given up and arranged testing, only to find they don't need it !
> 
> Sunshine - I'm sure everything is great, just your body holding on tight to it's new addition :hugs:
> 
> Goldenpup - I had quite low pre-O temps, have a look at my chart for last month. You will need to convert though. Everyone is different. Enjoy temping x

Thanks Tui. It'll take a while to get used to, hoping I'll get to see an ov pattern. We have decided to wtt now, until July (not too long) for various reasons but I'm going to use the time to track my cycle. Congratulations to you! I'm very happy for you. You must be on cloud 9. Hoping I'll be able to join you at some point. Happy and healthy 9 months. X


----------



## Tui

I've noticed a lot of charts do drop down just before AF. Last time mine went down but not below coverline. Think everyone is different. Don't give up till witch shows x


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks Tui, AF is here, cruel :( I'm so f**king pissed off.


----------



## Tui

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Thanks Tui, AF is here, cruel :( I'm so f**king pissed off.

Sorry honey. Let yourself feel crap tonight. Go eat some chocolate and watch a film or something. Then put your smile back on tomorrow and let your class cheer you up. My doctor just told me a year is quite normal. How long have you been trying?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm onto cycle 5 now. Hard to keep my head up to be honest, I was so positive about this month, just sorta felt right and now this. I hate having to suck it up month after month, and wine and chocolate ain't gonna suffice for no BFP!


----------



## GreenJeans

hotshot said:


> I can't seem to get any response on any thread I create so I guess I'll jump in on this. I O'd on May 2nd, AF due May 15th. I've had strong cramps all day today but I was intimate 3 times just today which could possible be the cause. Anyone else on or around my schedule? I'm on cycle day 18 (well 19 since it's almost Monday!)

I'm with you hotshot. Today is cd17 fir me, AF due on May 16.


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm sorry AF showed Tuesdaysbaby :-( it's such a kick to the guts when she arrives!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry AF shows up Tuesday. :hugs: Hopefully you'll get a BFP next cycle. Regarding temp, I've experience a sharp decline below the cover line on the day of AF to a slow decline starting a couple of days before AF. 

Still no AF and no more spotting. This is starting to drive me nut. My POAS addict is slowly coming out. I think I am going to start testing tomorrow! :D

Hope everyone else is doing alright :).


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry AF came TB :( I'm right behind you, had another temp drop today, so I'm pretty certain AF will be here tomorrow, may even start spotting today I'd guess.

ILT-I'm so glad your inner poas addict wants to come out to play!! I'll be stalking the poas thread for your tests tomorrow!! I really hope this is it for you :dust:

Welcome hotshot!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie,...ummm...I posted a test a minute ago on that test. No self control here :p. Sorry that this cycle is not working out Twinkie. Lots of :hugs:. It will happen one of these days!


----------



## yellowduck

Sorry AF got you Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

Well May was my month. I was a solid 3 days late yesterday afternoon when I POS and I got the biggest Plus sign in less than 10 seconds. I am ecstatic, Beside myself. A little nervous at the thought of doing this all over again being my oldest are 10 and 6 but My hubby and I are thrilled. If I can offer any advice its to let go and Let God. I made my husband drop his pants so many times in March that he dreaded coming home from work, I obsessed. I made myself crazy during the 2 week wait and told my self I would not do that again. When I tell you, that Hubby and I had sex 3 times during the entire month of April its no lie. Well it worked, that was it. I know your BFP is right around the corner, Hang on


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Tuesday and Twinkie. I'll also be right behind. 

Jaime - congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## yellowduck

Congratulations Jamie! :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaime, congrats! H&H 9 months.

Well, spotting is back. I don't think the spottings are IB. I think it's AF coming a bit too soon.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations jamie, thats brilliant.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations jaime xx
Sorry to everybody that got af xx
jaime,sunshine and tui,come join the jellybeans xx


----------



## mwel8819

ab75 said:


> Congratulations jaime xx
> Sorry to everybody that got af xx
> jaime,sunshine and tui,come join the jellybeans xx


Jellybeans??


----------



## Tui

Its a thread for those expecting in January I think. I'll be joining later when I've had my blood count. Still think I'm imagining it all right now haha.


----------



## Green Glitter

Tuesday--so sorry. :hugs: I'm with you. 

Jamie!!! CONGRATS! Oh, this I great news. I hope I'm right behind you. <3

ILT, Twinkie, and Confuzion, you're not alone if so. I'll be waiting with you. :hugs: Hoping some if the luck from May rubs off on us. But I'm still cheering your names. And major baby dust! <3

So, I've got EWCM on cd 8. I'm normally a 30-32 day cycle, do O around CD 16/17. Anyone ever get that? Maybe I'll O early this cycle. Dunno. Crazy. I did have a 28 day this last time.


----------



## Jbaby90

Congratulations Jaime!!! H&h 9 months!! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG sounds like you'll be Oing early. Commence BD marathon! :)


----------



## Tui

Damm, didn't get that job I wanted. Going to be a bit difficult to get a job now. Being sick during an interview is not a good look!


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats Jamie! I so wish I could relax lol. I just want it so much!

GG that is early but like ILT says might as well bd!

Tui sorry about the job. I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Tuesdaysbaby- hugs to you. AF sucks!!

Twinkie- how are you feeling? 

Confuzion- where are you in your cycle?

ILT hopefully the spotting isn't af. 

Today my batteries ran out on my fertiltiy monitor and I had to work so I was real anxious to see what an opk would say- I'm cd14 today. So I snuck a cup with me in the airplane lavatory, peed in it and dipped my opk. Lol screw the mile high club I joined the mile high POAS club:) It wasn't positive but getting darker! Any day now.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Lol love it! Mile high POAS club!! High flyer.

Thanks Lynny, feeling a bit stink today, like a failure, like I'm broken, but we shall overcome and get back on to the baby making in due course.


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Jamie!!

Hi Lynny!!!!! feeling down, but a little better today than I was over the weekend. Since I'm 99.99% certain AF is almost here, I ran a few miles on the treadmill to take out some frustration and it felt great, I think it helped me a lot actually. Crazy hectic work schedule for the next two weeks, which is probably going to be a good thing. Trying to put ttc on the back burner for a little bit and knock the stress down. I'm not going anywhere, I will be on bnb as much as possible, just going to not google all the extra stuff and just try to stay occupied otherwise so it's not all I think about.

ILT-Still hoping it's not af for you! Saw your test, but wasn't sure if I could see anything on it. Will you test tomorrow if you haven't had any more spotting? I just remembered that you told confuzion you spotted early from the baby aspirin, are you still taking it?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, sorry you didn't get the job. Hopefully, you'll find something soom. Fx!

Lynny, mile high POAS club! Now that's an accomplishment! :) TWW is much harder when you have crazy symptoms. So far, AF is not here yet. Afternoon spotting has stopped. It was more like a smear than anything major. I think should be about 10 DPO today. So spotting on 9 and 10 DPO. Hopefully you'll O soon Lynny!

Tuesday, I'm sorry that you are feeling down. TTC gives everyone major emotional roller coaster. Don't think that you are broken my friend. We have technologies that can help now if you ever need it. Take a couple days off from TTC. drink some of your favorite wines and enjoy doing things for yourself. Lots of :hugs:. It will happen to us one of these days. Let's stay patient together and throw pity party for ourselves. I'd throw one for everyone, alas, y'all live too far :)


----------



## twinkie2

I loved that ILT and you are totally right, we can have our pity party when we need to, this is hard enough and if you need to be down for a bit, take what you need so you can pick yourself back up and try it again.

Lynny-I forgot to say I loved the mile high poas!

TB & Tui:hugs: to both of you


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I was writing my post while you posted yours! Yeah, I couldn't see much on that stick myself hahaha. I'm going to try to POAS again tomorrow and hopefully until AF suppose to show. This is the first time I ever have such a promising symptoms. It's driving me a little nuts lol. I only took baby aspirin for 1 cycle. Hmm the only thing that I've been taking is heartburn medication. I wonder if that can cause spotting. I'm going to email my OB to find out. I keep going back and forth between IB and not IB. Seriously driving myself nuts! Hahaha. Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better Twinkie! We'll catch that egg soon!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I forgot to tell you ladies my DH nightmare. This morning as I was getting ready for work at 5 am, he woke up, walked over to me, gave me a big hug, and said he had a nightmare. I asked him what it was. He said,"I dreamt that we were trying to BD I grabbed your left BB and you told me that it was sore and I couldn't touch it. Then I moved to the one that wasn't sore." Okkayyy, and? That's it. I looked at him and said you called THAT a nightmare? Apparently my hubby has BB preference that I didn't know. Anyone elses husband is as weird as mine? Thank God I love him to death hahaha


----------



## Tui

Ilovetomatoes said:


> I forgot to tell you ladies my DH nightmare. This morning as I was getting ready for work at 5 am, he woke up, walked over to me, gave me a big hug, and said he had a nightmare. I asked him what it was. He said,"I dreamt that we were trying to BD I grabbed your left BB and you told me that it was sore and I couldn't touch it. Then I moved to the one that wasn't sore." Okkayyy, and? That's it. I looked at him and said you called THAT a nightmare? Apparently my hubby has BB preference that I didn't know. Anyone elses husband is as weird as mine? Thank God I love him to death hahaha

:rofl: oh my ! Bless him.

Last winter we spent days collecting pine cones from the woods out back for the fire, (we have a wood burner). We ended up with like a ton bag full of them. We even bought them with us when we moved. Now it's been getting colder lately so we have been putting the fire on a bit, but when I started using the pine cones DH told me off. Apparently I'm only allowed to use them to START the fire, not use them as fuel! WTF? I spent days whacking pine cones off branches with a hammer, its bloody hard work. What planet is he on!


----------



## Tui

Ok just got blood test back, all ok and hcg of 66. That's from two days before period due. 12 dpo, cd25. Guess thats normal?


----------



## twinkie2

Sounds great to me Tui! 4 wks is between 5-426, since you aren't quite 4 wks and it should double about each 2-3 days, I'd say your number is perfect! Congrats dear, it's official!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaaayyy tui! Love your story and wonderful hcg. And they said women are weird hahahaha.

I think AF is playing hide and seek with me. Just checked CP and got more blood but it's very brown and probably less than a teaspoon. Seriously, I just want it to show so I can go get my tests and make my appt. Gggrrrrr


----------



## Tui

Sorry ILT, frustrating when you don't know whats going on. 

Think I just worried the nurse when I asked what my numbers were. She probably was a bit concerned about the low number till I told her I wasn't actually late yet, hehe. So impatient.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, super excited for you. Are you going to get another test this week?


----------



## Tui

I'd like to but don't know if doc will let me. They are a bit different here.


----------



## MolGold

ILT - I hope its IB for you.. FX!

Sorry AF showed, Tuesday :( Onto next cycle, we can be in TWW together!! ( I O la...ate)

SO I did start clomid this cycle. Lets see what May brings..


----------



## Deal9027

Tui - sorry about the job but I LOVE the pregnancy ticker you have!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!! :happydance: 

ILT will you test again soon? I'm so hoping your super squinter gets darker!!! 

Wishing - when is AF due? Will you be testing again soon?

Twinkie & Confuzion how are you both holding up? 

Bring on more:bfp:

AFM, I'm trying to BD at least every other day while potentially in my fertile period. Judging by the temps I took from CD18 on from my last cycle compared to this cycle I think I really might haved O'ed late last month (CD21!!). I'm really hoping I O closer to CD14 or have a longer cycle if I O late because if I did O on CD21 I only made it 8DPO before getting AF & that's not good. Fx that some of the changes I've made will at least balance out my cycle a bit. I'm preparing myself that it may take a few cycles before these changes will get me my BFP. Trying to stay both optamistic & realistic.


----------



## hunni12

Soooo i dont temp or used opks thiscycle but i could be ovulating or have oovulated....my armpits and sides of both my bbs are very sore. Anyone else ger this?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, I am sure everything will be fine :D. 

MG, thank you! Hopefully clomid will bring you babies! I think I have a friend who took clomid and she ends up with twins! yaayy :D. 

Deal, I think I am going to wait until at least friday to test again. I am getting tired to see stark white tests and was driving myself crazy squinting at those stupid tests! hahahaha. If the spotting is IB, then I won't see anything for the next two days anyway. Plus, I don't feel pregnant and this spotting is driving me crazy. You think you'd know your body after 6 cycles! I don't think I ever spot this early in my whole life before so I am getting a little worried that it's not IB and I might have low progesterone. But, all will be revealed some time this month or next month if we are not successful this cycle. We BD'd every other day this cycle and I think we both love it! 8 days LP is a bit short but I think there is a vitamin out there that you can take to lengthen your LP. I think it's Vit B or B-6. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, there was a cycle where my BBs were sore very early in TWW. As you can see, it got me nowhere :). So, I am not sure if it's different with you. FX it's a good sign!


----------



## twinkie2

I believe it's b6 ILT :) Can't wait for Friday for you! But I know what you mean about thinking you know your cycle after 6 in!

AF is due today, usually I spot or will have a little blood when I check CP, but so far nothing. :shrug: I'm guessing, just to piss me off, my body is going to be late for once even though I've been 27 days for the past 3 cycles, 28 days before that, so if not here tomorrow I'll probably have to throw a bit of a fit.

:hi: Deal-thanks for asking-see above ;) Otherwise okay. Told DH we are doing a relaxed effort this time around-he said he's going to hold me to it, then shook his finger at me for being on BnB, I told him that doesn't count because I have to check on all my ladies :). I'm planning to temp still, but really only to confirm O day. If we bd, great, if we don't, whatever, I just need some non-ttc time I feel like. Still hoping for our baby, but I need to let go a little because I'm SOOO stressed. Just the idea of this feels good. I just want AF to start so that I can officially put this stupid cycle behind me.


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie if it's any consolation I found cycles 4-6 were the hardest for me. I was gutted, devastated when af would show. Now that I'm on cycle 9 I'm feeling a lot more relaxed. It is what it is. I'll still be upset when af shows but I'm not as stressed out during the cycle. There's light at the end of the tunnel! Maybe a bfb or less stress lol.

ILT oh I hate the spotting. I spot every month and I still have the IB hope lol. I think because when I actually was pregnant I had it. Fingers crosses the witch stays away!

Tuesdaysbaby hopefully you're feeling better today! 

Tui, yay for good hcg levels! So happy for you!

Molgold- good luck with the chlomid! Hopefully it gives you a bfp!

Deal hopefully you O soon and it leads to a bfp!

So today I actually saw ewcm on the tp! I never check the tp this time of month lol but today I was like ooooh! I'll do an opk later on today and hopefully it'll go positive. Last night I was too tired to bd. Tonight I won't be lol. Oh and I also called the fertility clinic because my appointment is next week. She just told me what to expect and she was like- and hopefully we'll get you pregnant. She sounded so optimistic it made me excited:)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I have no hope right now :D. For me, it was a bit hard to let go of temping, OPKing, and POASing for the first cycle. But I do noticed that I have a lot more stress when I do those. Plus, it seems that we can never know what our bodies decide to do for sure. If you decide that let go of your BBT also, my suggestion of to BD every other day after AF is done and continue until the third week of your cycle. Heck, you can BD the whole cycle if you want to :). My thinking is..trial and error. Apparently, when we BD a few days before O, O, then after continuously, we didn't get anything. So, let's try the every other day method. Maybe it'll work but you never know. Annndddd I am rambling :p. But you know what I mean ahhahaha. This cycle we tried every other day BD then after O (I think) was whenever the mood strike. I think we are both happier and more relax....until stupid spotting show up. 

Lynny, I am super excited for your appointment!!! don't forget to write here and let me know about your whole experience! Have fun BDing :D


----------



## confuzion

Sorry I've been only popping my head in and disappearing the past few days :D. I have read everything that everyone has written. Wishing you all wonderful luck!

And update on me: I predicted a short cycle. Didn't think it would be 24 days short though :haha:. CD1 here. Looks like my next test or AF will be right at the end of May. Hopefully this second shot in May is the one!


----------



## hunni12

@Ilt:thanks for the response 

@Conf.: sorry to hear the witch got you

Ugggghh . This is annoying. The side of my boobs hurt so bad i can barely put my arms down


----------



## hunni12

To top it off OH woke me up this morning saying he had a dream that he was holding a little girl and he proceeds to ask me was i pregnant cause he been having nausea all night lol


----------



## labellavie

:hugs: I'm so sorry to everyone that has had AF show up:nope: !!!! This is my 6th cycle ttc and I am gearing myself up for disappointment:cry:. I haven't had the major cramping of the last few months and hardly any possible symptoms. I so wanted to make a baby announcement at the Mother's day brunch I'm throwing.....:shrug: AF is due on the 9th and I will probably test is no AF symptoms show by then. 

To all who have had BFPs :dance::loopy::yellow: Hooray!!! to a baby on the way!


----------



## confuzion

Hope she stays away labella!


----------



## Deal9027

Confuzion - :hugs:I'm sorry the evil:witch: showed up but the old saying that when one door closes another one opens comes to mind because by her showing early you get a second chance in your lucky May thread!

I know way, way back in the begining of this thread we were discussing food & I know you are a fan on chickpeas like me & I want to share this super simple recipe that I whip up when I need to give myself a moment dealing with AF's arrival:

Flourless Chocolate Chip Chickpea Blondies w/ Sea Salt

1 can (or sprouted equivelant) chickpeas rinsed & drained
1/2 cup nut butter of your choice 
1/3 cup pure maple syrup or agave nectar or honey if not vegan
2 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/3 cup chocolate chips
sea salt for sprinkling

Preheat Oven to 350 degrees F & spray 8x8 pan w/ olive or coconut oil spray

In food processor add all ingrediants except Chocolate chips.

Fold in chocolate chips & spread into pan.

Bake for 20-25 mins. Let slightly cool & sprinkle with Sea Salt.

I will confess that I have eaten the whole pan from time to time. I find if I'm also indulging in a big glass of wine is when all of a sudden I look down & they are all gone :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for the recipe deal! I make a very similar blondies recipe but with quinoa flour instead of the chickpeas. The chickpeas definitely make it interesting! LOL, I'm not a big sweets person, so my husband can usually eat the whole thing, while I can't do more than a few pieces. I'm more of a salty snack kinda gal :haha:.


----------



## Tui

Thanks Deal, think it's quite a common ticker but it was my favourite. It's a bit off because you can't change the time zone, but near enough. Hope your LP works itself out. This was the first month I took prenatals so I guess all the extra stuff helps. If you are interested, the only other thing I did different this month was have sex every day in the morning. We generally did it at night before.

ILT I'm dying for you to test, but only on a frer. My IC took 25 mins to show a really faint line on the day I got 66 on my blood test! Crappy tests. 

Twinkie :haha: I put BnB on while DH is making his breakfast. He laughs at me too. I'm always glued to my tablet now days! Don't get stressed my lovely, it will happen. Take a mini break and relax a bit if you can? 

Molgold, good luck with the clomid :hugs:

Lynny, good luck and get :sex:

Confuzion :hugs:

Hunni fingers crossed for you.

Labellavie, still time for you to make that announcement, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, sorry to AF came early :hugs:. Hopefully next cycle! 

Labella, hopefully AF stays away!

Tui, I am trying to hold of for now. But, will stop by the store and pick up a box of FRER. I am going to use it this Saturday if AF still hasn't show up by friday night. 

So far, still spotting. But, the color of the spotting has turn much darker. It looks like the color of melted chocolate now. Sorry..tmi. Actually, it doesn't even show when I wiped. I was checking my cervix :p. I've been wearing panty liner since last night and there is nothing on it. Feeling a little pulling/tugging on lower right ab. Could be AF trying to make its way down. :coffee:


----------



## Tui

Now you have gone and got me all excited for you. You don't normally spot this long do you? So wishing this is IB. You are killing me not testing till Saturday! I'm having trouble not peeing on my own sticks right now! Mind you I only have frer left and they are too expensive to waste. When my new (and different) IC arrive I'll probably still poas from time to time to reassure myself. Silly I know.


----------



## sunshine85

Yay! Tui that sounds great to me :hugs:

First day, last Tuesday it was 37, Friday was 57 and got it drawn Monday and tomorrow I find out if its went up (f'xed) and they will draw blood again.

My new doc, she is awesome. She send me for labwork on all these things, they took likr 17 tubes of blood from me yesterday. My old doc wouldn't check these things untilI've miscarried three times with the same partner but my new one, she is like well lets just be safe and check for any blood disorders or so forth...

I am taking prenatal gummies, extra 800mg of folic acid, I am also on the progesterone pill/baby aspirin regimen. I am really trying everything so hope I've got asticky bean. It was only cycle 2 of trying.

Symptom wise.. Sore nips lol, no nausea, I have got a cold, tired alot, pee alot and somr twinges in abdomen. That is about it. 

I eish all my sisters here a bfp and a h&h 9 months. 

I am not excited yet as I have never made it out of the first trimester with my 3 m/c but every pregnancy is different I know and I am just riding the waves. What will be, will be. But I am praying anyway :)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00234.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confuzion

ILT - FX for you.

Look like I called CD1 a little too quickly. My spotting hasn't picked up into actual bleeding yet. I was ready to start the new cycle but looks like I'll have to wait another day :(...well poop. Still hoping it picks up soon. Going to do some jumping jacks see if I can move things along :haha:.


----------



## Tui

Thanks sunshine, glad your doctor is looking after you. She will catch anything not right and fix it, and you and I can be bump buddies :haha: Come join the jellybeans x I did yesterday.


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Thanks sunshine, glad your doctor is looking after you. She will catch anything not right and fix it, and you and I can be bump buddies :haha: Come join the jellybeans x I did yesterday.



Already there lovebug :) aww you changed your thingy to 'expecting' soo cute :) I am too scared lol...

Hey Confu, how are you feeling today? :)


----------



## confuzion

:hi: sunshine. Looking forward to hearing your new numbers :). I am ok. AF knocking on my door so really nauseous and really crampy. Been trying to stay stress free. It has been working to an extent. I am looking forward for my hormones stabilizing a bit though so I can stop feeling like a war is being raged inside me lol.


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> :hi: sunshine. Looking forward to hearing your new numbers :). I am ok. AF knocking on my door so really nauseous and really crampy. Been trying to stay stress free. It has been working to an extent. I am looking forward for my hormones stabilizing a bit though so I can stop feeling like a war is being raged inside me lol.

Def on edge everytime I go get these damn numbers checked. :haha:

I hate :af: why can't she bring us money or chocolate instead of headaches, pain, and nonsense? I pray you stay stress-free as possible and she shows a bit of mercy.


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sunshine, glad your doctor is looking after you. She will catch anything not right and fix it, and you and I can be bump buddies :haha: Come join the jellybeans x I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Already there lovebug :) aww you changed your thingy to 'expecting' soo cute :) I am too scared lol...
> 
> Hey Confu, how are you feeling today? :)Click to expand...

Sorry, got so many threads now I forget who is where! Bit early for baby brain :haha:

Yes, I decided to change my status as I have to be positive. I still feel nervous but I cannot change what may or may not happen. Just decided to enjoy every moment.


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sunshine, glad your doctor is looking after you. She will catch anything not right and fix it, and you and I can be bump buddies :haha: Come join the jellybeans x I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Already there lovebug :) aww you changed your thingy to 'expecting' soo cute :) I am too scared lol...
> 
> Hey Confu, how are you feeling today? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, got so many threads now I forget who is where! Bit early for baby brain :haha:
> 
> Yes, I decided to change my status as I have to be positive. I still feel nervous but I cannot change what may or may not happen. Just decided to enjoy every moment.[/
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Amen!!! I will acquire that attitude soon. I am just riding the waves.Click to expand...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, I normally spot a day before AF starts or couple hours before. So this spotting is very unusual for me. I'm just tired looking at stark white sticks hahaha. Plus, I took a is it IB quiz online. No, I'm not kidding. Google it. It told me that my spotting is not IB. 

Confuzion, your spotting could be from the baby aspirin oooorrrrr you are in tge same boat as me! IB or beginning of AF! 

Sunshine, sounds like your OB is very diligent! I'm sure if something is wrong she'll catch it. Deep breath and relax. Enjoy the miracle of life. A little baby is growing inside of you. Yaaayy :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright ladies, I have an answer now! AF decides to come waayyy earlier. Spotting just got a little heavier. But, I get to call and make my appt tomorrow if I can count tomorrow as CD 1. Darn quiz is right! Hahaha


----------



## iamamermaid

Hi, ladies!

Can i join you? :)
I'm 25 and dh is 26, we just got married last March and immediately started ttc, this is our lucky month 3, and hoping we all get our :bfp:

I'm just on CD5 and very eager to :sex: haha!

Hope you all have a fab day!


----------



## Tui

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Alright ladies, I have an answer now! AF decides to come waayyy earlier. Spotting just got a little heavier. But, I get to call and make my appt tomorrow if I can count tomorrow as CD 1. Darn quiz is right! Hahaha

Bum!


----------



## hunni12

Sorry ilt 

Welcome mermaid and good luck on this cycle,

As for me...still sore on the sides under my armpits :(


----------



## confuzion

ILT - sorry :( but at least you can do those tests earlier now. 

And no it's not the baby aspirin. I haven taken it the last few days when I pretty much knew I was out. Also my temp dropped, which only happens for AF.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Iammermaid! Congrats on getting married and welcome :)


----------



## GreenJeans

What's the baby aspirin for?


----------



## MegNE922

Hi everyone! May I join?! 
I'm 27 my hub and I have been TTC #1 for 9 months. Trying Clomid this month.
So far on CD9 last day of the pill and I'm pretty excited to see what this month brings! 

Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## confuzion

Greenjeans - I think people have different reasons for taking it. But for me, it's because I had 3 miscarriages and my midwife recommended that I take it. 

Megne922 - hi :hi: welcome! FX you catch your first time using Clomid :D


----------



## MegNE922

Anyone else Trying Clomid?


----------



## hunni12

Confuzion have you thought about taking vitex?



So as for my boob problem this is an article i found

If your breast pain is on the sides of your breasts, this indicates that ovulation has occurred, according to Dr. Jerilynn Prior, a Canadian clinician, researcher and professor of endocrinology at the University of British Columbia. If the pain is in the front of the breasts or over the nipples, this indicates that estrogen dominance has occurred, which may mean the lack of ovulation. If a woman experiences pain both on the sides and in the front of her breasts, this can mean that ovulation occurred but an inadequate amount of progesterone was produced after ovulation so estrogen dominance is still occurring.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Welcome to the new ladies! Lots of :dust: 

Hunni, thanks for the article. 

Confuzion, I see your ticker says CD1. Sorry AF got you. :hugs:

AFM, still spotting. I put a softcup (am a softcup user) and there was barely anything there. Stupid AF is playing game with me. Just come already so I can make my appointment. Sorry ladies. I am frustrated. It's been (counting Saturday night) almost 5 days of spotting. Driving me nuts!


----------



## twinkie2

Are you absolutely sure it's AF ILT??

I am officially 1 day late today, so I dipped an IC and walked away, forgot to check it until it was completely dry and there was a line! So I dipped another IC and did a FRER and I see lines on both, BUT, I also started spotting today. I want to badly to get excited, but I'm terrified that it's ending, just when it finally started. Pics are on the test thread if anyone wants to look.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie!!!!!! OMG!! OMG!!!!! I am super excited for you. Going to the thread now! woohooo.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ok. I am back. I am not good keeping up with 2 threads ahahahha. But to answer your ?. I am not sure if it's AF. AF should be here by Saturday. So many conflicting info regarding spotting. So far about 60% said it's IB and the other said just regular spotting. Nothing much I can do beside waiting.


----------



## twinkie2

Yep, well I'm in the wait boat with you, everyone says IB, but with it being 1 day past AF's due date and my lower temps, I just feel like it's doomed. (and I know what you mean about multiple threads, sometimes I forget what is where :shrug: )


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I can't see your temp from work laptop. Will check it out when I get home. But still super excited for you. First time with a definitely line!!! At least you know something is working right :D.


----------



## twinkie2

Temp has been 97.2 for the past 3 days, coverline is 97.1, I don't like those numbers :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I'd call the OB. Could be low progesterone. Hopefully if it is, it's early enough to catch it. 

Meg, I think someone here is using clomid. Unfortunately, I can't remember who. Sorry. Hopefully, she'll answer :).


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - I ran over to the test thread to take a look & I def see a :bfp:

You may have implanted on the later side which would explain why you are just now getting your BFP & why you may have a little IB. I'm so excited & happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - go on FF & do some chart comparisons - specifically for charts that resulted in pregnancy. You will likely be reassured to see that there are many others who have charts like yours. I agree you should call your Dr to see if they want to see you or be reassured by them as well that it's not a real cause for alarm.


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats on all the BFPs!!!

AFM: All negative tests and the witch finally came. On to the next cycle!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sorry AF got you Kilgore :hugs:. FX for next cycle. 

Deal: 2 more days before O! woohoo


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry the witch came akilgore :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie! I'd so love to see you with a bfp!! Lines and a day late are such good signs! And lots of people spot with a bfp. It could be late implantation. I'm going to go and check out your test on the other thread!

Akilgore sorry about af.

Deal we can be 2ww buddies! I should hopefully get a positive opk today or tomorrow.

Huni- interesting article thx for posting!

ILT I'll be interested to see what they say about the pre af spotting when you go in for your tests. Also, I love how you did a IB quiz! You find the best stuff! Do you remember a couple months ago you posted an article about time of day ovulation occurs based on season? Do you remember when spring was? I'm thinking it make have been afternoon. Just looking to time bd the next couple days. I'm thinking if it occurs afternoon then bd'ing in the morning would be good. And based on Tui's bd'ing in the mornings resulting in a positive this month we may switch it up:)

Any of you runners run during ovulation? I went for a run this morning and could feel all his swimmers bouncing out of me. Or maybe I'm paranoid? I wonder if that could effect it. Maybe I'll take a running break the next couple days until after O.


----------



## akilgore2012

It's ok! We are only just starting back up again so I'm not heartbroken yet. Give me a few months before that starts to happen... Hah.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, me too! If only AF Just come already! Well...2 more days then I'll find out for sure. Here is the link: https://www.inkling.com/read/clinical-gynecologic-endocrinology-infertility-8th/chapter-6/ovulation
So for spring is between midnight - 11 AM and July - February is between 4 - 7pm. 

Quizzes are fun. Plus, it keeps my expectation low :). I've read that exercise won't hurt your chances of conceiving unless you are doing crazy amount...like training for a half marathon or a full. I've stopped worrying about things while TTC. I still eat healthy and exercise. I do increase the amount of my exercise but very slowly...like a minute a week :).


----------



## twinkie2

ILT :rofl: at your min/week increase!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I know right!!! DH was laughing too when I told him that ahhahaha. But hey, it's better than nothing :p.


----------



## ab75

Lol ILT xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

AB, I know I am silly :D. 

Twinkie, here is something for you to read and hopefully help ease your mind.

https://www.everydayhealth.com/pms/spotting-between-periods.aspx


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie - OMG congrats hon so happy for you! I hope the spotting stop soon FX! What a nice pick me to find when I first sign in :D

Shall I make it official by adding it to the BFP list?


----------



## twinkie2

No, spotting is heavier and turning red now :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

oh no!!! Twinkie, I am crossing every fingers and toes that I have and hoping little bean will stick.


----------



## confuzion

I am so sorry twinkie. Will you try and find a doctor that will take you for a blood test? I don't know what to say. I really hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## twinkie2

thx, me too, but I'm doubtful


----------



## twinkie2

Called in they said to wait a few days and see what happens


----------



## confuzion

I hope your temp stays high or gets higher and you get a darker test tomorrow or the day after. If the test gets darker, then the bleeding could be from something else. FX FX.


----------



## ab75

Everything crossed for you twinkie xx


----------



## Medzi

Hey ladies - can I join? AF is due on the 18th. This is our second cycle trying for #2.

Twinkie - some reassurance maybe I had spotting during my last pregnancy and he will be 1 in a few weeks! <3


----------



## confuzion

:hi: Medzi. Welcome and good luck! I hope twinkie has the same outcome as you :)


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie everything is crossed for you! Hoping and praying it's a sticky bean.

Welcome medzi!

ILT lol:)

My opk was a clear negative so maybe yesterdays was a positive. Yesterdays was far darker than todays and I only usually get ewcm- if I get it at all- on the day I get a positive. Urgh stupid fertility monitor running out of battery and all screwed up. I like it cause it takes the guesswork out of it. Ah well. I'll keep doing opk's just in case my body geared up and didn't O. Otherwise tomorrow will be 1dpo:)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, do you not usually get EWCM? Hopefully you O'd already!! Yaayy.


----------



## Lynny77

ILT I'm lucky if I see it once a cycle and yesterday was the most I've ever seen. Here's hoping we can catch the egg!


----------



## Jbaby90

Fx for you Twinkie!!


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## confuzion

Oooh hope you Oed Lynny! :D woohoo!


----------



## Green Glitter

Twinkie - I am hoping and crossing everything for a sticky. <3 :hugs: I was so happy to see your test. :)

Lynny - FX for you and your O!

ILT! I am hoping your spotting resolves! It doesn't seem like normal period spotting, so I'm FX for your test. Friday, right? How is everything else going? No cramping, just spotting? I read back through everything but I may have missed something.

Confuzion - are you onto cycle day 1 now? I'm so sorry AF came for you. :hugs: But you're still going to have that May luck! I hope the witch is kind to you this cycle. 

Welcome new ladies! :D :wave:

Nothing here. CD 10 and still a negative OPK, but the line is getting darker. I had ewcm two days ago, but then it vanished and it's back again, so... BD'ing has started. I'm hoping for this cycle! I had one of those horrible no good very bad days mentally, but I'm getting my head back in the game. :)


----------



## confuzion

Yes green officially CD1 today. So 12-13 more days and then I'll be back in the tww :wacko:. For the last time as this is our last cycle actively trying then we'll be moving on to NTNP for a while. 

Woohoo happy BDing!


----------



## Green Glitter

Confuzion, so sorry the witch for sure got you. I hope your cramps are easier this cycle. :hugs: I am with you. We've been trying since January, after this cycle, we may just leave it to fate and stop the OPK, cervix, ewcm, etc... My last pregnancy I tried for two years, as I've said prior, and had 3 losses in a row. And it wasn't until I just let it go, the stress, the tracking and just had sex to just have sex, that I got pregnant and it stuck. LOL So, I am with you. <3 You'll still be around here, right? :D

I love how things work out cycle wise, how we'll both get two shots in May. YAY! Maybe that is a sign. Let's hope. ;) I have a longer cycle, at like 30-32 days, so it puts you and I around the same testing time. Funny how it can shift like that. LOL.


----------



## confuzion

Lol yes. It is pretty cool. May was sort of lucky for me last year. I conceived my first ever pregnancy then and was due in February. So hoping the same will happen again but actually make it to February this time. Of course if it doesn't happen, I'll most definitely be around to cheer everyone on while taking a break :D.

I hope it happens easy and quick for you this time :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, have you ever try Evening primrose oil and mucinex! I took those together in a cycle and it gave me lots of EWCM.

GG, spotting is off for now. My BBs are no longer sore. So AF maybe on its way. A little different this cycle since my BBs are usually sore until after AF. Getting a little used to having weird cycles now :). Supposedly 12 DPO today. So 2 more days, then I'll test on Saturday night. AF is usually arrive in the morning. Hopefully you'll O soon! 

Confuzion, hopefully this cycle is it! I hope you'll still be around if you NTNP next cycle. I understand how you feel. Lots of :hugs: my friend. 

Everyone else FX!


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny-I took epo until day 14 and it definitely helped increase my ewcm!!


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, Confuzion :) Totally get that. And I am hoping May is a lucky month again for you! I'm crossing everything for your success! I'll stick around and cheer on everyone, as well. 

ILT - thank you! I am glad your spotting has stopped. That is a good sign! With my last pregnancy, my boobs would go off and on, so if you are symptom spotting, it doesn't mean much if they aren't anymore. Still FX!

Twinkie - how're you feeling? :hugs: :D


----------



## Sarahz

Beleive I just got my positive!!! Too photo is 10 min ago bottom was from this morning. Must of ovulated super earlier, AF not due for 10 days!!:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confuzion

Congrats sarahz def looks positive! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sarah, I see it! Congrats! H & H 9 months. 

GG, I keep jinxing myself. Still have a bit of spotting but it's a combo of dark brown & bright red. Very strecthy type spotting...very egg white consistency. I'm glad that today is almost over so I only have 2 more days obsessing on my spotting hahaha. Thank you. Hopefully my obsession turns into something good if not...oh well.


----------



## Sarahz

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Sarah, I see it! Congra
> 
> GG, I keep jinxing myself. Still have a bit of spotting but it's a combo of dark brown & bright red. Very strecthy type spotting...very egg white consistency. I'm glad that today is almost over so I only have 2 more days obsessing on my spotting hahaha. Thank you. Hopefully my obsession turns into something good if not...oh well.

Thank you!!! God I still can't beleive it and April was the only month I didn't test for ovulation!!

It's very hard not to obsess about getting pregnant it's very Frusterating trying to conceive.


----------



## Sarahz

I had tested 3 days ago and had a negative, the only reason I tested today was because I felt ill after eating spaghetti and figured hell why not!! Either than that I haven't had any other symptoms at all.


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats, Sarahz! That is awesome news. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. :)

ILT--the limbo phases of all things TTC are the most frustrating, right? I am sorry you're going through the spotting phase off and on. Is that something you've ever had? It's been a few days now, right? I am hoping your obsessing turns out major good! <3 I'm keeping all positive vibes going. :D :hugs:


----------



## labellavie

I caved and poas'd tonight....AF due tomorrow....increase in cm and really sore boobs, but the test was negative. I didn't even want to study it for a squinter either...so annoyed and discouraged.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sarah, agree! TTC is very stressful. Now, you can sit back a bit and relax. :)

GG, I'm 38 years old. This cycle is my first cycle spotting like this. Basically, I started spotting at 8/9 DPO. Either my hormones is super mess up or it's something else. Thank you GG. Much appreciated! 

Labelle, sorry to hear bout the BFN. 

Btw, this is another lucky thread by Confuzion! :) so many BFPs already and we are only 1 week in :)


----------



## Deal9027

Sarah congrats on your:bfp:!! Wishing you a H&H 9/Mo!!


----------



## twinkie2

Sarah I see a line :) Congrats!

Hi GG :hi: Not doing great...I'm going to cross post from the POAS thread, so sorry for those that follow both, but just wanted to update everyone. Tests are in the thread for anyone that wants to look. Red bleeding began yesterday, filled a panty liner and then some yesterday, and I'd guess about the same amount overnight. Test last night and this AM were darker than yesterday's AM test-was shocked to see a +digi, yesterday the digi was negative.
Unfortunately, I have been very crampy, including yesterday, but this morning was really bad about an hour after getting up. It lasted just a few minutes and I've been having more dull cramps with quick pinches/throbs in one specific spot since. Not looking good. I am trying so hard to stay positive, but most signs are not looking good. I can't believe I got a darker line and higher temp today just to keep bleeding and have awful cramping. DH agrees to wait out today and see if tonight or tomorrow's test is lighter or darker. If lighter we'll know, if darker, I'll be going to the dr because of all the cramping-I keep reading about ectopic pgs and hemorrhaging, so right now feeling pretty miserable, until tomorrow I guess more waiting


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I am sorry you feel like this. Hopefully the cramping is just your uterus expanding and getting ready for the baby and the bleeding is implantation bleeding. I've read that some women have heavier IB...enough to fill a panty liner or more. I think a really good thing is that Digi shows up +! That means that your HCG level is rising :D. I think if the bleeding is possible miscarriage, you wouldn't see + on your digi since HCG level should be dropping (at least I thought it would). Btw, does the bleeding has clots? I am here to support you 110% Twinkie. :hugs:


----------



## twinkie2

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Twinkie, I am sorry you feel like this. Hopefully the cramping is just your uterus expanding and getting ready for the baby and the bleeding is implantation bleeding. I've read that some women have heavier IB...enough to fill a panty liner or more. I think a really good thing is that Digi shows up +! That means that your HCG level is rising :D. I think if the bleeding is possible miscarriage, you wouldn't see + on your digi since HCG level should be dropping (at least I thought it would). Btw, does the bleeding has clots? I am here to support you 110% Twinkie. :hugs:

Would it be weird if I told you I love you :blush: Thank you for being so positive and I definitely agree with you about the digi being positive today as it seems hcg is rising and not falling. If tonight's test isn't lighter, I think I will feel tremendously better, but I can't help but wonder if it was just a fluke like it was barely hanging on so it was still pumping hcg into my system, but now it isn't?? And yes, there has been small clots passing since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sunshine85

I am also taking baby aspirin via my np because of my three miscarriages...also taking progesterone pills too....


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awww Twinkie! I love you too :D. If only we live close by, we'd be staring at our panties at the same time...different bathroom stalls....err..you know what I mean hahahaha. Sound awkward huh? hahahahaha. Panties watch :p. I want to say let's not worry about things but I know that is an impossible quest! Let's not worry about the small clots right now. It could be a million thing. As long as you don't have constant cramps, I think it will be okay :).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sunshine!!! How are you doing? Anymore tests?


----------



## twinkie2

Yes, I believe we would! I am trying, I've got a ton of work to get done, way behind because yesterday was spent googling everything, so now I have to get caught back up! So hopefully that will keep me distracted. Cramping isn't constant, seems to come and go in inconsistent waves so I'll try to keep a positive mind frame for that as well. Really can't wait to POAS tomorrow morning, hoping it will be more decisive than today's was.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Me too! Can't wait to see it tomorrow. I think it'll be darker than today. 

Have a feeling that AF is on her way. Possibly by tomorrow, which means that she is on time..well..a day early.


----------



## sunshine85

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Sunshine!!! How are you doing? Anymore tests?


Well I tested positive for ANA's (antinucleat antibodies) but alot of my tests have come in but I will find those out tomorrow. They are checking for everything.clotting disorders and so forth.

First beta 37, second 56 and they took blood Monday and I called them today to ask for the result and it is 809! Not sure if that is good but it is what it is. They took blood yesterday, and find out what it is tomorrow along with my other blood tests :)

Dull cramps off and on, lower back aches, sore nipples but maybe its from the progesterone, gassy, no nausea or vomitting.


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie hugs to you! But ILT is right, a positive on a digi is huge- especially since you didn't have a positive yesterday. Plenty of women bleed and cramp in early preg. and they think it's a period. My thoughts and prayers are with you that this little bean sticks! 

ILT- the image of you and Twinkie in different stalls panty checking literally made me lol. 

Congrats Sarah! And so right about the ttc process.

Confuzion- hopefully this will be a lucky May for you again!

Deal- are you waiting to O still?

GG wanted to say hi!

Last night hubby and I were talking and he mentioned the night before I felt more slippery and the way he described it I was like- yes! that's the ewcm!! Funny how he can notice that! Though next month I may try the EPO as well. So hopefully I actually did O since his fishing trip is tomorrow:)


----------



## Lynny77

Sunshine praying for you as well! Not quite sure what the numbers mean but hoping it's good!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

sunshine, I was trying to read ANA boy oh boy....it gives me a headache ahhahaha. Hope everything will go well with the tests results. Beta sounds great though!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, want to panty check with us?? hahahaha Hopefully you'll O today!!! Have you POAS today?


----------



## sunshine85

Ilovetomatoes said:


> sunshine, I was trying to read ANA boy oh boy....it gives me a headache ahhahaha. Hope everything will go well with the tests results. Beta sounds great though!!


ILT the ANA sounds like a pain in the ass! Really lol...


----------



## labellavie

Hi All!

Although I kinda knew it :witch: was a bummer anyways!!!! Started like clockwork this morning. I have begun to call it Old Faithful!:coffee:

I won't be testing again until the first week of June.... @Confuzion fancy starting a June thread?! hahahah....


----------



## confuzion

Sunshine - that huge hcg jump is a great sign! FX

Twinkie - I'm sorry that you're stressed at what should be one of the happiest times of your life. I'm hopeful everything will turn out ok. Your tests are beauties :) :hugs:

Labellavie - I'm so sorry the witch showed :(. I will start a June thread soon hopefully maybe in a weeks time. When there are more June testers. You are welcome to hang out here for now though :) my testing will probably fall into the first week of June too so we might testing around the same time :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Labella, sorry AF got you. 

I'll be joining you and Confuzion for next cycle test! :D 

AF is finally here, which cut my prior 30 days cycle to 28 day cycles. Made my appointment for HSG next thursday and blood test tomorrow. Getting excited!! :D


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - still waiting to O. Had a big temp dip this morning so I'm hoping for it to rise soon!!! I really, really hope it doesn't take until CD21 to happen. I had such a messed up cycle last month :dohh: I just don't want a repeat of that BUT I think the biggest contributing factor to it being messed up was stress so I am trying like mad to not stress over it...hahaha..funny right?! 

My mantra each day is Que Sera, Sera (Whatever will be, will be). 

Call me :wacko: but I decided to buy myself this fertiltiy bracelet. The specific crystals/stones are supposed to reduce stress/open chakras/aide in fertility/bring good luck. It's the Juno bracelet (Juno is the goddess of fertility/pregnancy/childbirth). The month of June is named after Juno so for any of us ladies who do not get our BFP's in May - I think June is looking very favorable too!!!
 



Attached Files:







JunoBracelet.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hunni12

Cute bracelet!


I aam seriously starting to wonder where i am in my cycle...im supposed to be 5 dpo and am getting random vaginal cramps and at work i got a quick noticeable pinch in my right ovary


----------



## MellyH

I think I'm 1DPO! Although I'm not sure how excited to get about our chances this month. Still, CD10, 11 and 14 isn't too bad. Just worried I ovulated on CD13 again and missed it both ways.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry AF showed ILT and labella :( ILT-glad you've got your appt, that's exciting!!

Deal-I think whatever helps give you a good frame of mind is a good thing:thumbup:

Melly-YAY for O!!!! Welcome to the tww, I hope it flys by for you and you get a big fat positive!


----------



## hunni12

Has anyone else had pink spotting at 5 dpo? Just went to wipe and had somelight ppink spotting on the tissue


----------



## Lynny77

Ohh Hunni that sounds like IB to me! Fingers crossed!

ILT sorry the witch got you. But a 28 day cycle! That's nice! And I'm very eager to see what all your tests say. 

Deal beautiful bracelet! Where did you find it?

Melly your chances sound good to me! We can be cycle buddies along with Deal! I'm dpo 1 today.

Labella sorry about af. Love how you're eager for June lol. 

Confuzion- hope your cramps aren't too bad today!

Twinkie- can't wait to check this thread in the morning to see how you are!

My opk today was much fainter today so I think I can safely say I'm 1dpo. Had some odd ovary twinges but that could be from the stretch class I took today lol. Going to give it one more kick at the 'ol bd tonight for insurance. I'm eyeing my husband now trying to get myself into this lol. It's just so hard to get into it on the last day of the marathon O week!


----------



## MellyH

Maybe early implantation bleeding, hunni? You sure you have your ovulation day right?

Lynny - yay cycle buddies! How much of a marathon was your week, dare I ask?! :lol:


----------



## twinkie2

Yay lynny! Hope you caught it, can't wait to see you, Melly and all the other ladies get your BFP's!

Hunni-sounds like it may be IB-hope so!

I am so exhausted I just want to go to sleep right now (I've been exhausted all week), but I'm so anxious for tomorrows test. As usual, I will update you all right away! Thanks for all the support ladies :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies! 

Twinkie saw your tests. I think it's getting darker! YAAAYY

Lynny, I think losing weight, eating right, and exercise make my body trying to balance itself. I'm still going to do what I'm doing until tge doctor tell me otherwise. I thought that I had 28 day cycle to begin with until I had my surgeries then gained weight. Have 20lbs to loose. So far, I've lost 7lbs. Woohooo. I'm a little anxious for the HSG procedure. Especially we have to go to Florida for a wedding the day after. But don't want to wait any longer. Your appt is next week, right? 

Deal, cute bracelet! 

Hunny, FX it's IB!

Melly and Lynny welcome to TWW!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. I hope you are all well. Sorry for those who got AF. :hugs:

I'm still here stalking everyone, wishing you lots of luck.

Twinkie - I had my first appointment with my midwife today. One of the things she said to me was although bleeding during pregnancy is not normal, it does happen and some of her mommys have had quite heavy bleeding and gone on to have healthy babies. I hope that reassures you a little bit. Your tests are still strong, so looks promising to me xx


----------



## MellyH

GP, everyone has different baseline temperatures, and it seems like oral temperatures are lower than vaginal temperatures as well. It certainly doesn't seem impossible. :lol:

How are the rest of my cycle buddies going? Deal, GreenGlitter, lynny? Glad to finally be in the TWW!


----------



## yellowduck

Hi everyone, sorry to all those who got AF. 
I've got some news!

I *think*I'm 15dpo, and this is what I got!
The ics were at 12 and 13 dpo, they were real squinters, just a shadow really.

This was my 5th cycle. I'm in shock and really really nervous!

Good luck everyone what a lucky thread this is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tui

Woo hoo, congratulations. So happy for you xx


----------



## hunni12

I hope it's IB but I also have a uti so it could be from that...haven't had anymore spotting and since I don't know where I am in my cycle me and OH bd just in case.

Tui glad to hear all is well

Congrats Yellow!


----------



## ab75

Yay congratulations yellowduck. H&H 9 months. Come and join the jan jellybeans xx


----------



## Jbaby90

Yay congrats yellowduck!!!!


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Yellowduck!

Melly, I can't wait to be in TWW. :D


----------



## MegNE922

Congrats Yellow Duck!! So exciting! H&H9 to you :)


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats Yellowduck!!! 

Melly - still waiting for the big O!! Hopefully very, very soon!!!


----------



## MellyH

Yellow duck, congrats!!! Nice line up of evidence there ;)

Deal, watery CM is a good sign - come oooon ovulation!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies :) how is everyone. 

Still no more spotting


----------



## MellyH

Well that's good!!


----------



## n.miller

Joining you all late in the game. I'm 15 dpo, but haven't tested yet.
Temp dropped this morning, and I started spotting and brownish discharge yesterday. AF due yesterday-today. After cramping since Tuesday, I didn't test, expecting AF so wasn't thinking about it as much. ObGyn wants me to wait till tomorrow to test. Told me to relax today. :nope:

How do I relax? I have never spotted before. Never had this brownish discharge. Ob said could be implantation bleeding... but this late? OPK was positive on CD 16, on CD 31 now. Cramping comes and goes.
I got flu like symptoms from 8-11 dpo. Skin break out at 7-8 dpo. Everything triggers the word "symptom" in my mind. But at the same time I would rather AF show up than have to test and get a BFN :BFN:


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Yellowduck!

Deal-your chart does look like you are very close!! 

Welcome n.miller-hope you get great results tomorrow (I wouldn't be able to wait though!)

Hunni-glad the spotting stopped!


----------



## yellowduck

Thank you!!

I don't know if it might be useful to know what I did different this month?
I stopped counting cycle days and scheduling sex, we BD when we felt like it, I stopped taking any vitamins and I started drinking caffeine again! 

I thought I had no symptoms, though I have been very bloated this week, so much that my trousers were hurting me as they were too tight but I just thought that was because i had eaten too many takeaways ( it still might be that reason to be honest! Lol)

I think I'm only 15dpo so not out of the chemical danger zone yet I guess, fingers crossed. I hope you ladies all get your bfps soon too! :flower:


----------



## hunni12

Im happy for no more spotting but while i was at work i had diarrhea and even threw up


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Yellowduck!!! 

N.Miller, yes. All OB said that. "Just relax". So just do whatever it is you think best for you :). I spot once in a while and usually a day before AF and longest 2 days before AF. This month, I spotted 4 -5 days before AF. FX it's something good for you!!

Lynny, just want to update you (and everyone else :)) regarding my test. Got my blood drawn today and they took 13 vials of blood. Even the technician was like...wow. I'll make sure I leave some blood for you. That was his first time drawing that many vials of blood :D. So now, just waiting for HSG. I'll let you know how that goes also :). 

Twinkie, saw the test. I don't want to give false hope but yet I am crossing my fingers very very tightly for you. Hopefully, it'll get darker tomorrow!! Maybe the temp drop was because you didn't sleep well last night? Are you still bleeding? 

Everyone else, FX!


----------



## twinkie2

Maybe it was, because, of course I didn't, I tossed and turned from about 3 on...yes still bleeding, it has lightened a bit, but still crampy, blood is bright red and a few clots still, not as much as yesterday morning though. I know I kept telling myself not to get excited (and for the most part I wasn't) but last nights test did get me a little excited that maybe all would work out, but this morning that feeling has completely vanished.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think the lighter bleeding is a good thing! I can't remember where I read it but you can't trust your temp after you get a positive test because supposedly your temp will be all over. A couple more hours before your doctor's appointment! Hopefully everything will go well :).


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie - came on specifically to see your tests just now. I'm sorry that it's still not definitive and I'm glad you are going to the docs today. I hope you get good news :hugs:.

Yellowduck - congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months. 

N.miller - welcome and good luck!!


----------



## MellyH

twinkie, hope you have your answer (and your BFP!) soon.

2DPO here. Sigh. Waiting!


----------



## Sarahz

Congrats yellow Duck!! Happy 9 months


----------



## yellowduck

Congratulations to you too sarah! :flower:


----------



## Tui

Just been catching up. Twinkie - how did it go honey?


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ladies, so got back from the dr's a little bit ago. Not good news, hcg was only at 11 so it's a miscarriage :cry: 

We discussed this cycle and the last with the possible chemical. Dr was really good and because it's suspected 2 in a row, he wants to start doing tests to rule out issues right away, but wants us to wait a cycle with no trying from now til testing. He's concerned about being unlucky enough to have 3 in a row and really wants to do a u/s to see what my uterus looks like and apparently the second you are pregnant it starts to change which is why we have to wait a month to see. Really not sure how I feel about this. I don't want to take a whole cycle off, but I also don't want a 3rd loss. I'm so emotionally drained right now, I know you were all waiting for an update, so there it was and I apologize in advance because I'm going to copy and paste this to the few threads I'm in, so sorry for the multiple posts, just want to keep all informed. 

Thank you all for your support up to this. Hopefully I can get some good news soon!


----------



## ab75

Sorry again twinkie xx


----------



## Shilo

I just wanted to update and let you all know that sadly I'm waiting to miscarry. My first beta was 20 then 22 then 20.9.


----------



## ab75

Sorry again shilo xx


----------



## twinkie2

Shilo-right there with you, giant :hugs: to you!


----------



## Tui

Sorry again girls, thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Ugh idk if it's AF but I'm so hurt for you girls that I can't keep the tears back. It's a shitty place to be. I know how you feel and I hope you both are pregnant with your stickies sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Shilo and Twinkie, I am very sorry :hugs: 

Twinkie, take your time. Maybe after some rest, you'll figure out the best option for you. But I think the faster you figure out if there is something wrong, the faster you can move on or fix whatever that's wrong. Hang in there Twinkie. 

Got some of my tests back and all I could figure out is that it involves my blood count/white blood count/HCG. Everything looks pretty standard so far. 3 out of 13 vials. 10 more to go :).


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm so sorry Shilo and Twinkie :-( 
Sending hugs xxx


----------



## MegNE922

So sorry girls. Xoxo

I received a box of Similac in the mail today....the hub got excited thinking i had some news. Guess someone knows something I don't. Cruel joke. &#128530;


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh no. I'm really sorry Shilo and Twinkie x


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry Shilo and Twinkie. It sucks. Big hugs to you both. I jumped on just to see what was happening and vey sad to see the news was not good. 

ILT do they tell you what those numbers mean or are you googling it? Glad things are looking fine so far. 12 vials! My goodness!

Melly-


----------



## Lynny77

haha got cut off there. Melly I'm 2dpo as well. Bloated that's about it:)


----------



## sunshine85

confuzion said:


> Sunshine - that huge hcg jump is a great sign! FX
> 
> Twinkie - I'm sorry that you're stressed at what should be one of the happiest times of your life. I'm hopeful everything will turn out ok. Your tests are beauties :) :hugs:
> 
> Labellavie - I'm so sorry the witch showed :(. I will start a June thread soon hopefully maybe in a weeks time. When there are more June testers. You are welcome to hang out here for now though :) my testing will probably fall into the first week of June too so we might testing around the same time :D

My new numbers 809hcg on monday and wednesday number is 2014hcg...how ironic eh? They did an early scan but only saw gestational sac so of course I am freaked.

I am still cautious and unconvinced.

This am dh got sent home with 103 fever and his whole body went numb while driving and the line went dead...luckily he was able to pull over and some pedestrians stopped to help and called 911...i had just pulled into my appt and left so quick. I was sp worried. The military put him on mandatory bedrest for a week.


----------



## sunshine85

Shilo and Twinkie...soooo sorry!! Big :hugs: and we are all here for you.

I feel like crying. Its so unfair.


----------



## MD2004

Hello Ladies Im 14dpo and I test on Sunday the 11th. Ive been feeling AF cramps the last 3 days i even ran to the bathroom yesterday with a tampon but no show... I'm feeling doubtful but trying to stay hopeful!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome, MD. :wave:

Melly - I'm right there still waiting to O. I think it's coming any day now, though, so I'll be just right behind you. I probably will get a positive OPK in the next couple of days, I suspect. Thank you! I'm sending dust your way for your TWW! 

Congrats, Yellow! :)

Shilo and Twinkie - ladies, I'm so, so sorry. :Hugs: I am so sorry you ladies are experiencing that pain, as I know it, too. <3 

Twinkie--I am sorry you're experiencing two in a row. It does seem like you have a very proactive doctor who is willing to look right away, so I am hoping that they are able to give you answers. I am just words on the internet, but I'm here for you. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Sunshine - hope your DH is ok 

MD - welcome and good luck!

Green - FX for a positive OPK soon :D

Twinkie - you're in my thoughts a lot. I really hope you are ok.


----------



## MellyH

Shilo, twinkie, there are no words. :( How devastating. I'm so sorry.


----------



## wifey2013

Hello ladies!! I'm away for a few more days on my honeymoon. We're currently in Bora Bora - it is stunning here. Also, AF is almost 2 days late!! She's usually on time and my cycles are normally 27-28ish days. Tomorrow will be day 30! There's no pharmacy anywhere near me so I have to wait another 2-3 days to test if the witch doesn't show by then. It's weird though - it feels like she's coming on and off. It's possible she's late because of all the travelling/time changes we've been going through. Who knows. 

Anyone really close to testing?? Love reading all your update! FX and sticky happy healthy baby dust to us all!! Xo.


----------



## yellowduck

Shilo and Twinkie I am so sorry.
:hugs:


----------



## n.miller

MD- welcome. FX for you.


No more TWW for me AF showed up Mid afternoon. Starting clomid cycle 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Twinkie & Shilo I am so very sorry for your losses. 

Twinkie my heart is so heavy for you today. I wanted so much for this to be your month.:cry: 

It is pretty amazing how close we can become to each other on this site & within this thread. I am so thankful to have found you ladies and if there were a way to reach out of my computer screen to give you a real hug I would.


----------



## hunni12

So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

wifey - FX for a BFP when you get to test :D

n.miller - so sorry about AF :hugs:

Like you, Deal, I'm also very heavy hearted about twinkie. Wish there was some way for us to just transport over to her with gifts and hugs :sad1:


----------



## MellyH

wifey - fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby!! That's one of the reasons I'm hanging my hat on June if we don't get pregnant this month, I want a honeymoon baby!


----------



## confuzion

June thread for anyone who is out for May:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...hread-laughter-support-poas.html#post32604107


----------



## MegNE922

I POAS to test for O and got a negative? I usually O CD14 so today's CD13 and there was only 1 line? Had to test this afternoon instead of w/FMU like I usually do. 
I'm wondering if the Clomid has pushed O out a little. 

Good news! My best friend is having her daughter today! Next hour or two ! Got a call at 3am to come watch my nephews bc her water broke but she didn't have any contractions! They had to give her pitocin after about 6 hours and it progressed heavily so she just got the epidural. Eeekkk I'm going to be an Aunty today!


----------



## MellyH

Is it your sister having a baby, Meg? Congratulations!


----------



## confuzion

congrats on your best friends baby! That's exciting! Not sure about Clomid and O though.


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: Right back to all of you! And I feel all the <3 too, thank you.

Sorry I've been quiet, I kinda just don't even know what to say right now. Still stalking to see how everyone is, but need a little distance too. 

I'm so emotional it is just ridiculous. I'm bouncing between sad, numb and just down right pissed off. I am so angry that the first time (last month) I barely got a line so I didn't get to be excited, this time, I got a good line and started bleeding in the same day. I never got to just be straight out ecstatic and now, I don't know how I'll ever not freak out again. Just so lost right now. DH says its up to me if we take a cycle off. His opinion was ntnp, if odds are only 20% or so on any given cycle, if we get pregnant, hopefully great and we'll go in straight away, otherwise, if not, we can still do the testing. Yesterday I thought no way can I wait a month, now I feel like I'm going to be so mad if this happens again and we haven't even tried to get some answers (if there even are any). I know there is every possibility that I just got to be that unlucky girl to have two early mc's in a row, but right now I'm just doing that whole, if it isn't my body causing it, then it was something I did. I know that seems ridiculous, but it's just how I feel. Trying to take my frustrations on my dirty house today. I think for the time being, it's going to be one day at a time and regardless of our decision on trying this cycle or taking the month off, I am not temping, checking cm or cp. I am only planning on continuing to take my vitamins and live a healthy lifestyle. 

I do have a question for others with very early mc's, did you have a fairly regular cycle following the mc? Should I expect that I will O on CD15 as usual with AF on CD 27/28?


----------



## hunni12

Oh twinkie hun i am so sorry, my heart goes out to you and shilo hun:hugs:


So i went to check my cervix and its medium high but when i pulled my finger out it was covered in wet white discharge i mean it was alot, and it's even on my undies as well.


----------



## confuzion

Nice to hear from you Twinkie. I know exactly how you feel. And I know not much I say will make it better. 

But to answer your question, with an early loss like this you most likely will ovulate normally or a day or 2 later. With my early loss in March, bleeding started at 17 DPO. Then I ovulated on CD14 of the next cycle. I've been ovulating CD13 and earlier so it happened a little later than normal. But not by much.


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - that white discharge is normal in the tww. At least it always has been for me. I've gotten it in both pregnant and non-pregnant cycles.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks confuzion, how are you holding up?


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks for the info confuzion! Just trying to figure out what to expect, I have a feeling my "decision" to try or not will likely happen close to suspected O, but as the day has dragged on I'm feeling pretty into the ntnp, I feel like I can't just stop for the cycle, but I don't really want to try right now either. Of course, that is just how I feel now, so we'll see. 

Hunni-white cm is very normal for me in tww. looking back on the past 2 bfp cycles, I had significantly more wet/watery, white cm than non-bfp cycles, just my personal experience, but I've only been tracking for about 4 months.


----------



## confuzion

I'm good hunni thanks for asking :) CD4 here. Still entertaining the witch so nothing interesting going on.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah Twinkie. For me personally stopping for a cycle would be difficult. I would probably lean toward NTNP too. That's what I'm going with indefinitely if this new cycle is unsuccessful. I feel like we have to give it our all this time because it's "lucky" cycle number 3. After that, I don't care anymore. Or I do. But I'm going to try not to.


----------



## twinkie2

Yes, that's exactly it, I want to just not care, but I do so very very much!! I can understand your decision to ntnp after all you've been through, I think I would do the same. TTC is so consuming and draining at times. I've got every bit of hope for you and your lucky cycle and I hope that this is the last lucky cycle you'll need because it will be the end all, get your shbfp and have your rainbow next February.

On a side note, just realized, after all these close cycles together, we are on the same cycle day! 

I know you don't drink, but I think I'm going to toast to you, ILT, Lynny, GG, Deal, Melly and all the other ladies here with a nice big glass of wine...off to find my corkscrew:wine:...would it be bad if I made those all individual toasts:winkwink:


----------



## hunni12

Confuzion are you going to be trying anything different this cycle?


----------



## confuzion

I appreciate the toast twink :hugs:. Maybe I should give in and have a drink myself lol. I would probably chicken out. 

Hunni - no nothing new this cycle. Just basic vitamins and timing BD. If it doesn't work I quit lol.


----------



## hunni12

I would hate for you to quit but i know you have been through a lot.:hugs:

My body is being a meanie :(...i am having a dull ache on my lower left side right where my pubic bone is. I hate how our bodies play tricks on us


----------



## MellyH

twinkie, maybe you could do a sip per person. :lol: Big hugs.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, Dr. Google helps me since I can't make an appointment after I have HSG, which will be this coming thursday. All the results came in already and they all looked normal according to Dr. Google. Maybe a little sugar issue, which scared me at the beginning until DH asked me if I was drinking my coffee (w/ sugar). I said of course...I was drinking it while having my blood taken. He looked at me and said...mmm..you put a lot of sugar in your coffee...whooopss. . 

Twinkie, it sounds like you are a little divided at this point. You have plenty of time still. Think about it for a few more days. Maybe you can give yourself a time limit, say, after 3 or 4 miscarriages then it's time to go to the doctor. I am a little hypochondriac. So, my choice will be stop trying for 1 month then figure out what the heck is wrong. Plus, I don't think I can handle the emotional roller coaster and stress. Again, it is up to you. I don't think there is a wrong way to go :). Cheers!! You can give a few toasts to me. I did already yesterday. Yup! I toasted myself for successful 12 vials blood, then toasted for happy friday, then toasted when we got home run 2x (at a baseball game last night), then toasted for yummy food, then toasted for awesome hubby, then toasted...mmm..I forgot ahahahahah. 

Confuzion, hopefully next cycle will be the lucky cycle for all of us. 

Sunshine, test sound good!

Hope everyone else is doing well :).


----------



## Green Glitter

Twinkie--what Confuzion said happened for me, as well. With my early loss, I ovulated pretty much on point. I also am not sure I could stop, too, so NTNP would be something I would do, but I know it's your choice and whatever you choose, you know you have support. :hugs: Take sip of wine for me, please. :D But I adore you to pieces and am toasting along side you, and giving you big hugs, my dear. <3

Confuzion--I'm down with you on the "giving up" aspect after this cycle. May be time to just have fun and have sex and not time/count/analyze everything. LOL 

Melly - how's it going in the TWW? I hope to be there soon. Still waiting to O. Should be any day.

ILT--hoping that HSG goes well, my dear. <3

Hello to everyone, as well. Sorry I've been quieter than normal, but I was utilizing this weekend to get all the rooms organized and clean. I am one satisfied lady right now--and I haven't even BD'ed today. Maybe later. I'm just at this point where I'm feeling blah about it all. Anyone ever feel like that? I'm trying to get my head in the game. LOL


----------



## hunni12

So i had some cramping over by left ovary that lasted 2 hours and now its gone?


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie love the cheers! Right back at you! Remember to take care of you. There's nothing you could have done to prevent what happened. Just take care of yourself and trust that there's brighter days around the corner:) I'd be the same with the ntnp until cd14 rolled around then I'd jump my husband lol. I wouldn't be able to resist.

GG I feel the same way sometims especially when we've been doing it every day for a week. By the time O actually comes around I'm done. And everymonth I say to myself I'm going to do it every second day until ) comes around but it's the 3 in a row that kills me. 

Hunni all your symptoms sound so promising! Good luck to you!

Melly how are you doing? Last night I had dull af like cramp and since yesterday was only 3dpo that's way to early for anything promising. Not getting my hopes up!

Confuzion hopefully the witch is on her way out!

ILT lol at the too much sugar in your coffee! I love how he knew that! Glad to see your results are coming in fine! We love going to the baseball games too! My husband bought us a flex pack to the Blue Jays games this year- which is ten games. My favorite thing in the world is too sit in the sun with a cold beer in my hand watching baseball. 

Deal how are you doing?


----------



## MD2004

Wow Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:

I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)
 



Attached Files:







600 pix.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Deal9027

Hi Lynny - I'm STILL waiting to O. Kind of disheartened I O so late in my cycle. I guess the good thing about this is that I at least will have a better chance now that DH is feeling well enough to BD again. I caved & went out & got an OPK to help determine my fertile window. Based on assumptions I was targeting the wrong time the past few cycles!


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - finger tightly crossed for this tww! And I'm with you on that horrendously tough 3 in a row lol.

MD2004 - HUGE CONGRATS!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! Were you trying for all of those 9 years?


----------



## Lynny77

MD2004 congrats! You've waited long enough! 

Deal- that happened to me too! I always assumed I o'd at day 14 so hubby and I would do it until then and stop. I went to the doctors and she told me to start using opk's and I found out I O on day 18 or 21. Last month it was day 24. So we were completely missing our window. That being said it's been 9 months using opk's and still nothing. Maybe someday!

Confuzion lol I love that you feel the same way as me about the bd'ing:) It's good...the first few times lol.

A friend of mine just announced. We were just chatting a few months ago and she was saying she was thinking about trying. I wish it happened to me that quickly! I'd give anything to be a one shot wonder!


----------



## Goldenpup

Congrats to those with a BFP! Sorry to those with Af and big big hugs to those going through a sad time at the moment. It's such a cruel world but one day u (we) will all get our sticky rainbow. 
Confuzion, you can take me off the waiting to test list. We've decided to prevent for a couple of cycles, get our sex life back to being about us and not about timing it. I'll be back July??? Depending on how things work out with work. I'll still be watching to see how people are and may post for support and encouragement or hopefully some congratulations!!!! 
Baby dust to everyone waiting to o and in the tww and sticky dust to those with their BFPs!!


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - me and you both! Wish 1 try and 1 pregnancy was all it took!!! 

Goldenpup - ok I will take you off the list :hugs:. Hope to still see you around <3. Great idea to focus on just you an DH for now.


----------



## yellowduck

Md2004, wow! Congratulations...9 years you must feel on top of the world!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! Just a quick update - arrived in LA this morning, ran to a cvs and picked up a pack of clear blue digitalis - ran to the hotel - tested... Waited for hubby to check test and he came out with it - PREGNANT 2-3 weeks! (4 days late as of today!) hope this one is stickey and all you ladies waiting to test get your BFP's this month!!! FX


----------



## Tui

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update - arrived in LA this morning, ran to a cvs and picked up a pack of clear blue digitalis - ran to the hotel - tested... Waited for hubby to check test and he came out with it - PREGNANT 2-3 weeks! (4 days late as of today!) hope this one is stickey and all you ladies waiting to test get your BFP's this month!!! FX

Congratulations, what a lovely surprise. Shows how good holidays are for baby making!


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats MD2004 and Wifey!!!! H&h 9 months!! X


----------



## sunshine85

Just checking in on my girls! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## MellyH

Wooooh Happy Mother's Day, wifey!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats wifey! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## sweetiepie75

Wishing us all BFP's!


----------



## Sarahz

MD2004 said:


> Wow Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)

That's fantastic news!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG, thank you!

Lynny, we have a few more games to go to this year. Super excited that we are going to take our dog to a ball game. Hopefully he won't jump to the field to try and catch the ball! :D.

Happy mother's day ladies. Hopefully next year will be our turn for a lot of us :)

I got the results of all of my tests. The only problem that I can see is possible vitamin D deficiency. So, I think I'm going to start taking more vitamin D since I can't sit out in the sun too long. Ohh and my sugar is a bit high. Both are still within the standard range but one is only 3 point higher than the minimal and the other is a few point lower than the highest range. I'm actually looking forward to HSG test. Come on Thursday!

Congrats to all of the recent BFPs! H & H 9 months!


----------



## Tui

Glad all your tests came back good. Good luck with the next stage. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## MegNE922

congrats girls on your BFP!! that's a fantastic mother day gift !!! so exciting you girls are all giving us some good luck and hope! :) xo


----------



## tlk71411

Hello ladies! Whew it took me a good minute to read through All the posts! 
Welcome to the new ladies!
Sorry for those the witch hunted down :(
Cooooonnnggrats to the BFPs! Stay positive ladies :) 
AFM....this week is fertile week lol I told DH about the Shettles method for gender selection and he was all for trying it for a boy until I explained we couldn't bdthe 4 days lleading to O lol so took my first OPK today and got a line so we're going to start with bding every other day :)


----------



## MegNE922

Happy Mother's Day girls. 
To the moms with the BFP's and to who haven't seen the BFP you're a mom to be. It will happen for us all. Xo ladies! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to stop in and say hello before I head out for a long day at work. 

ILT keep us posted! I'm very interested to see how your hsg goes thursday!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MellyH

Hi Lynny! 5DPO! Are you starting to symptom spot yet? Today is the first day I'll let myself think about it. :lol:


----------



## sunshine85

Stopping in to say :hi: to my girlies and give big :hugs: all around xx


----------



## wantababybad2

Hi ladies! I would like to join yall. I am 1 dpo today. Last night I had ovulation pain so I'm counting today as 1 dpo. I ovulated a few days earlier than normal like 2 or 3, but we were doin good sticking to smep which is how we got pregnant with dd. So we will take the ovulating earlier than usual just means we don't have to wait as long to test. :D I feel good about this cycle even though it's the first, and dh feels good about it too. Hopefully we get our bfp! 

Congratulations to all the bfps! Baby dust to those who r still waiting to test and big hugs to those that af got!


----------



## wantbump

CD 12 today, got a positive OPK in the morning! :D


----------



## Deal9027

Hello ladies!!! I'm still waiting to O but I got some OPKs and got a decent line so I believe I'm in my fertile window!! I'll be busy BDing for the next few days!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo!!! Go Deal! ;)


----------



## MegNE922

My O's just around the corner!! Finally seeing a lot of EWCM an my OPK wasn't dark enough to be positive but it's getting there I think I should O by wed. &#128516; 
We've been bd every other day so i feel good about this month!! Xo


----------



## confuzion

tlk, wantbump, deal, and megNE - get to BDing girls woohoo, have fun :winkwink:

wantababybad2 - hi! :hi:, welcome and good luck!


----------



## Jbaby90

I got my positive opk yesterday and we bd day before, yest and will today and hopefully tomorrow so I feel good about this month  I had ewcm yesterday too 
!! Bring it on!


----------



## Lynny77

Lot's of ladies O'ing! Good luck!

Melly no symptoms yet. I usually get sore bbs round this time and nothing yet. What about you?


----------



## Medzi

Good luck ladies!

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! 

AF is due for me on Sunday. DH is away on business and comes back Saturday so I am going to test before he gets home and hopefully I will have a surprise for him!


----------



## confuzion

Yay for O jbaby!!

Medzi - good luck!!


----------



## Deal9027

So I'm curious if anyone on here was using a Mirena IUD to prevent pregnancy before starting to TTC? I had my Mirena removed 1 month shy of the 5yr mark. It was removed on Feb 4th 2014 so we've been trying since then. First cycle was a bit crazy though because I was gearing up to get married (we wed on Feb 22nd). When I had the Mirena I had pretty much no bleeding with my period - usually just a tint of pink for a couple days when I'd wipe. I'm now wondering if it might be taking my body a while to get back to normal? I do bleed with my periods since it's been removed but the flo is pretty light & only lasts 3 days tops. 

Why is it the more I try to understand my body & my cycle the more confused I become?!?!?!! :wacko:


----------



## Shilo

So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.

My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else. 

One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.


----------



## ab75

Shilo, I really hope this is your miracle. You must be emotionally drained. Hope your numbers keep rising xx


----------



## Shilo

So so so emotionally drained. I accepted I was miscarrying so this has really thrown me off.


----------



## Jbaby90

Shilo I really hope this is it for you and it all works out!
Are they going to do a scan yet?


----------



## Shilo

I had a scan yesterday but there was nothing there other than a really really thick lining that looked how it should for a pregnancy. However with how low my HCG is and how early I am, they said that doesn't matter at this point. I imagine I'll have a scan in a week or two if I haven't miscarried.


----------



## MegNE922

Shilo my eyes were watering and my heart is racing for you! i really hope this is good news for you love! 

Deal i was on the depo shot for 5 years and my cycle took a while to regulate. i've been off all BC for 6 years and i only have my period for 3 days. it's light then crazy heavy an painful then light. like clock work. I did have one cycle that was soooo bad that I could have sworn I had a miscarriage but no proof and we weren't trying so I'll never know. just try to keep an eye on how many days your cycle is that might help you. :)


----------



## Deal9027

Shilo Fx Fx Fx there is a sticky bean in there!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Shilo-I wish I could hug you! I so hope you still have your baby!!!! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

MD2004 said:


> Wow Im in Shock!! After 9 years we finally got a :bfp:
> 
> I can't stop crying (Happy Tears of course)

Congratulations. So Happy for you!


----------



## MellyH

Shilo, how stressful. Big hugs, sweetie. I hope your bubba continues to grow and be healthy and show up on a scan soon!


----------



## wantbump

Shilo I hope you get good news xx


----------



## confuzion

I hope it's good news and turns out for the best shilo!!!


----------



## Cheekygringo

No idea where I am in my cycle, got heaps of ewcm about a week ago, and did bd,(only got normal looking line on opk, not dark but i have never ever seen a dark opk line yet) then travelling and back to work and haven't bed since. 

Have gotten cramps today, but I'm just not sure what's happening, will find out at end of month.


----------



## apms

Hello,

I got trigger on Monday afternoon and was asked to BD on Tuesday night but I was completely dry... This is my first month on clomid. Normally I have external discharge before ovulation and on ovulation but this time nothing. I should be ovulating now as per the trigger as its been almost 44 hours now.

Is there still a chance to get BFP with dry CM on ovulation day? Did anyone got BFP with dry CM on O day?? Please help


----------



## Tui

apms said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got trigger on Monday afternoon and was asked to BD on Tuesday night but I was completely dry... This is my first month on clomid. Normally I have external discharge before ovulation and on ovulation but this time nothing. I should be ovulating now as per the trigger as its been almost 44 hours now.
> 
> Is there still a chance to get BFP with dry CM on ovulation day? Did anyone got BFP with dry CM on O day?? Please help

I never get much in the way of cm, due to bcp I think, and never had ewcm. I managed to get a bfp this month so I'm sure it doesn't matter. Have some preseed standing by next time if you are worried xx


----------



## MegNE922

Apms. Hi love. This is my first cycle on Clomid. I like Tui don't have visible EWCM by this time I did & I realized my O was late. So keep checking. What dates did you take it? I was due 5-9. An O'd today cd 17. 
Preseed is also pretty good even if you don't use it internally ( I found it to be messy ) just use it as a lube instead. Good luck Hun!


----------



## apms

MegNE922 said:


> Apms. Hi love. This is my first cycle on Clomid. I like Tui don't have visible EWCM by this time I did & I realized my O was late. So keep checking. What dates did you take it? I was due 5-9. An O'd today cd 17.
> Preseed is also pretty good even if you don't use it internally ( I found it to be messy ) just use it as a lube instead. Good luck Hun!

Thanks for your kind reply hun :)

My follicles are watched by doctor on ultrasound and was triggered on Monday so I should have ovulated today morning i.e. Wednesday morning here in India. So I am sure I ovulated and I even felt the pain but the dry cm thing makes me feel it wont work this month as I was completely dry :(


----------



## Lynny77

Shilo everything is crossed for you! Hopefully there's a sticky bean hanging on!

Apms- I have heard somewhere on these boards that clomid can sometimes dry up your cm. 

I'm 7dpo today. I have my first appointment at the fertility clinic in half an hour so a little nervous. Will update later!


----------



## Deal9027

Good luck Lynny!! Fx your appointment goes well. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## apms

Lynny77 said:


> Shilo everything is crossed for you! Hopefully there's a sticky bean hanging on!
> 
> Apms- I have heard somewhere on these boards that clomid can sometimes dry up your cm.
> 
> I'm 7dpo today. I have my first appointment at the fertility clinic in half an hour so a little nervous. Will update later!

All the best and hope it goes well.


Is there still a chance to get BFP with complete dry CM on O day? Poor hubby dint even enjoyed the BD lol


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck Lynny-hope all goes well!! Fx'd

APMS-yes, I think there are lots of women that have issues with no/not enough cm and they still manage to get pregnant. I think you are okay as long as the sperm even had a chance to try to get there, so since you BD, you should be okay. If this cycle is a bust, you may want to look for a sperm friendly lube just to help things along next time though :) Good luck!


----------



## Medzi

good luck lynny!


----------



## MellyH

I was going to say the same as twinkie - apms, try to get your hands on some lube for next time but make sure it's fertility friendly! Like Preseed or if there's an Indian equivalent.


----------



## confuzion

:hi: apms. Like others have said, Clomid tends to dry some women out. It still, from what I've seen on the forum, has a pretty high success rate regardless. I would get some lube to help things along, and hope for the best!! Good luck :D


----------



## GreenJeans

Good luck Lynny!

Shilo, you've been on my mind, hope you're doing ok.

:witch: for me, on to June!


----------



## Shilo

GreenJeans said:


> Good luck Lynny!
> 
> Shilo, you've been on my mind, hope you're doing ok.
> 
> :witch: for me, on to June!

Thank you, I'm doing okay. My doctor called today. I will get another beta tomorrow and they're going to check my progesterone too this time. If my HCG is still going up then I will have another ultrasound on Monday to see if there is anything there. If it goes down then we will continue like it's a miscarriage like we were before.


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks so much everyone! Appointment was pretty simple actually. Just met the doctor. All the testing will start once af shows up which is next week.

Shilo I'll be thinking of you!

Melly any symptoms? Almost in week 2! Nothing for me. To the point where I'm doubting if I o'd when I thought I may have? My opk was pretty dark but not a blazing positive but I did have tons of ewcm which I don't normally have. I'm sure the sore boobs and bitchiness will start soon lol.

How's everyone else doing? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## KrissyB

Count me in for testing this month - I'm hoping to hold out until next Friday.
Terrible vaginal cramps/twinges ~4 dpo .... here's hoping they're implantation cramps. It's like sitting on a cattle prod!


----------



## confuzion

good luck krissy! FX they were implantation cramps :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

Got a wicked evap on an internet cheapie test this morning, but it was in the wrong spot, did another to double check for a bfn... Still no idea where I am, but I am thinking tww, so waiting now.


----------



## Green Glitter

Hey all. :) Just popping in to say hi. Sorry if I missed much. I tried to go back but still need to catch up on a few pages. Got my positive OPK yesterday. :D BD time. :)

Lynny--thank you! <3 And good luck! FX!

Shilo--FX for your results!

Congrats, MD! :D


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo, sex it up GG!

Krissy, that sounds unpleasant!!

Lynny, no 'smoking gun' symptoms, just some little niggly things that can be explained away with progesterone and/or stress.


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome, Krissy. :) 

Thanks, Melly! Got some sexin in. Woo. :) How's the tww?

Confuzion, looks like I'm not too far ahead of you.

Twinkie--massive hugs still, my friend.

Ilt--where are you at? Is the HSG this week?

Lynny--I'm having a crazy opk week, too. My digital broke after my smiley yesterday so I've resorted to just using the sticks to see when it'll fade. LolStill a good positive today.

Cheeky--FX for you!


----------



## MegNE922

Well hello TWW. Please be kind to me this month....
I'm going to try to hold out on testing until the 1st


----------



## Deal9027

GG - time to start the BD marathon...enjoy!!! 

Melly - how many DPO are you?

AFM, I am doing a :happydance: :happydance: I logged in my temp this morning and to my serious shock :shock: FF gave me my crosshair. I am 3DPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was getting SO impatient waiting to O so I am beyond elated!!

The good news is I Oed CD18 which is an improvement from last month at CD21.....Woohoo!!!!!!!!

The not so good news is that I don't think I'll likely see my BFP this month because my poor DH had gotten wicked sick and we were unable to BD for three days - two of those days were in my fertile window & when we finally BDed again the poor lil swimmers had been stuck in him for several days while running a fever & we all know sperm does not like excessive heat! We did BD the night I Oed & the next day (and the next and the next and the next...hahaha) so there is still a chance I guess. 

But I am still regarding this cycle a victory having Oed sooner & now I wish to at least make it 10DPO before the :witch: arrives (last month I only made it 8DPO).


----------



## twinkie2

Fx'd for you krissy & cheeky!!

Deal-glad to hear your O is moving up!! Sorry about hubby being sick though, I've had those months when bd'ing doesn't happen due to sickness, but remember, it only takes one, so let's hope it was a super duper one :haha:

Melly-I can't wait for you to POAS!! Only a few more days!!! EEK! I hope your explained away symptoms are real!!

Lynny-not long now, will you test early? I'd stick with your instinct for O, if you got ewcm and don't normally, I would take that as a very good sign for you!! Did you take anything different this month that you got ewcm? (sorry if you have already said this somewhere!)

Shilo-can't wait to see how the u/s goes on Monday!

GG-already responded in the other thread, but I found your comments :haha:

Loads of :dust: to everyone and good luck!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi GG, I am still stalking this thread but, since I have a hard time keeping up w/ 2 threads, I am only posting comments on the June thread. Once in a while, i'll post here too :D. HSG is today! Staying calm and collected...maybe till 5 minutes prior ahhahaha. Between the surgeries and baby making, hospital is like my second home at this point! Hah!


----------



## Lynny77

ILT good luck today!!

Twinkie- no testing early for me. I usually spot a few days ahead of time anyways so that's usually indicative of af on her way.

Melly as soon as I wrote that last night my bb's started to feel sore lol. That's as per usual though.

Deal glad you got your crosshairs! I o late as well and I just love when I get O confirmation.

Krissy and cheeky hopefully it'll be a lucky month!


----------



## confuzion

FX cheeky!

Yay for cross-hairs Deal. I love getting them too :happydance:.

Green - yes I'm not too far behind you :) I will probably get a positive OPK tomorrow or the day after. Hope the day after because these early O's are starting to concern me. 

MegN, Lynny, and melly - FX for your twws to turn into 9 month waits :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Deal, hooray for crosshairs! Hopefully you're still in with a chance, sorry about your husband being sick. :(

I'm 8DPO. Five days until my period is due! HOLY BALLS.


----------



## twinkie2

MellyH said:


> Deal, hooray for crosshairs! Hopefully you're still in with a chance, sorry about your husband being sick. :(
> 
> I'm 8DPO. Five days until my period is due! HOLY BALLS.

:haha:This just made me laugh out loud!


----------



## confuzion

5 days until your period is a no-show :happydance:. Haha holy balls is right :D


----------



## Deal9027

:rofl: Holy Balls :rofl: I just got the giggles from that!!!!


----------



## Shilo

Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:

May 2 - BFP
May 4 - Spotting
May 5 - Beta at 20
May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
May 15 - Beta is at 227.
May 19 - Next ultrasound


----------



## Jbaby90

Deal - that's great u got ur crosshairs!! Bring on tww 

Shilo - that's awesome your number doubled!! So strange that it went down in the beginning though!? Have they said why that could have been? 

Melly - oooooo 8dpo :-D not long now!! 

3dpo today for me......hurry up tww!!


----------



## confuzion

Wow shilo - what a roller coaster! Still happy it's looking good now. FX the scan shows a healthy little bean in the right place!

Jbaby - yay you're in your tww I'm jealous I've still got a few days to go :wacko:


----------



## Shilo

I know it may just need to be added back but could my name be changed so that it's not an angel on the first post? I haven't miscarried yet and don't want to jinx it. I know that's weird, such a small thing.


----------



## confuzion

Oh sorry I didn't even notice that was there :dohh: sorry. Shall be fixed now! Definitely looking great for your little bean!


----------



## Shilo

No it's okay. A few days ago I was completely 100% sure I'd miscarry. If there's a baby in there it's the ultimate troll baby.


----------



## confuzion

Yes I changed it when you said for sure miscarriage. I wouldn't have otherwise I feel insensitive now lol. Gosh. I should have realized and changed it back as soon as hope was renewed. I think it may be as your docs suspected and there may have been two little beans and one unfortunately didn't make it but hoping the other is going strong.


----------



## Shilo

Don't feel insensitive or bad. I was just as convinced it was coming any day now. No worries! Even my doctors were convinced.


----------



## Green Glitter

Shilo--great news! I'm FX for you!

Confuzuion--I know what you mean. Mine are usually on time but I've been having later O days, so opposite, but still worries me. Lol To us, who are straddling the May/June line! :hugs:

ETA: Melly, I ended up O'ing late, so I'm like a WEEK behind you. LOL But I'm still FX this is it for you!!! C'mon, lady! I know you won't test till your period, right? :D If I remember that correctly.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

That's really great news, Shilo. XX


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies I'm currently 8dpo an in my TWW! The :witch: is due on 23rd so next Friday an we are in our 21st month of trying so finding it hard to keep hopeful! :dust: and :hugs: to all x x


----------



## MegNE922

Shilo!! I'm so excited for you love! Gosh what a roller coaster.


----------



## Deal9027

Shilo Fx Fx Fx that this is your miricle sticky bean!!! I'm so hopeful for you!

Melly - How are you holding up? Any new symptoms?

GG - how many days DPO are you?

JBaby - looks like we are both in the begining of our tww!! I hope the time goes by quickly and we get our BFPs!!!!

MegNE - if I recall this is your first cycle with Clomid right? Did you notice anything different or have any side effects from it? How many DPO are you now?

Confuzion - how's the nookie phase treating you?!?!!! 

And to everyone else I may have missed Hello & hope al is well!!!! Anyone testing soon?!?!!! I want to see more BFP's!!!!!! They make me so happy & give me hope that someday I'll get mine!


----------



## Jbaby90

Deal - fx for us :-D


----------



## MolGold

Hey, hows everyone doing? Shilo congrats!! and FX for everyone in TWW.

I started clomid and follicle monitoring. But my follies are the same size (14mm) since day 11 - 5 days ago!! Has anyone exprienced this and ovulated? I am scared for an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## MegNE922

@ Deal. I didn't experience any side effects and I was surprised bc I'm prone to headaches. I did ovulate CD18 which as far as I know it was 4 days later. I'm only 
1-2 dpo. Trying to wait to test until we're on vacation the 1st. By then I should be late or have AF. :) hanks for asking.


----------



## confuzion

Bluebearmummy said:


> Hi ladies I'm currently 8dpo an in my TWW! The :witch: is due on 23rd so next Friday an we are in our 21st month of trying so finding it hard to keep hopeful! :dust: and :hugs: to all x x

21st month. That's tough :hugs:, I hope your wait is over and you get that BFP now :dust:.


----------



## confuzion

For anyone who will be testing in June, I added the link to the new thread on the opening post of this thread!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well I feel like I will be going over to that thread. Just not feeling it at all, and chances are pretty slim, we dtd once and I don't even know when I O....

I think I will just wait until af shows and try again next month.


----------



## Lynny77

I feel out as well. I'm 10dpo today. This is around when I usually start spotting. Or when I shove my finger inside me to check the low cervix and find a speck of brown! I'm trying so hard not to do that this time around! No symptoms either. Maybe a little moody lol.

Also, the fertility doctor the other day said I should be pregnant by now so I'm just not getting my hopes up that this cycle I'd magically get a bfp. We'll find out what's wrong and hopefully can fix it.

Fx to everyone!


----------



## confuzion

Deal9027 said:


> Confuzion - how's the nookie phase treating you?!?!!!
> !

I missed this yesterday Deal sorry! Nookie phase is so far so good! I think will get a positive OPK today, which means three in a row (essectially 4 in a row since we did it last night!). So just about to enter the tough part of the nookie phase. Those forced three nights! Lol. I guess you gotta do what ya gotta do, eh?


----------



## confuzion

cheeky and lynny - you girls are definitely not out!! I've got my FX for both of you. You've gotten pregnant before lynny, so clearly, it is possible!


----------



## Lynny77

Ahh Confuzion the forced 3 days is the worst! lol. On day 1 I'm usually like- ok this is fine I can do this but by day 3 I'm ready to close my eyes and just get it done! And thank you for the positive energy! I find these last few days in the 2ww are so hard. My heart in my throat everytime I go to the bathroom. And trying so hard not to get my hopes up. Blah!


----------



## confuzion

Everything but my legs crossed that the wicked :witch: stays away :hugs:.


----------



## Deal9027

So true about the 3 days in a row. Normally I love to BD at any time in my cycle but as soon as I know THIS IS THE TIME to do it - it stresses me out & I swear there is always something that comes up that makes it a challenge to squeeze it in. This month poor DH was sick so I'm not holding my breath this TWW...then again how can we not be hopeful & SS until the :witch: arrives??? Oh the joys of TTC!!!


----------



## MegNE922

You girls really make me feel less crazy every day! Lol. I sware any time any day any week except the week of, the 4days durring my O phase we are humping like rabbits! Once it's O time we are just like do it an be done. Lol. You kinda just start to feel like a starfish lol!!


----------



## MellyH

I had some strong cramps today (10DPO) and I'm breaking out. I think my period is not too far away! :(


----------



## Medzi

Boo&#8230;I've started spotting right on schedule. Looks like I'm out this month as I expect AF to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Argh! I am so over this wait...

OK, I feel a Little better now :) 

How is everyone else going, anyone testing yet? I am maybe 9-10 dpo and have tested a few times with cheapies, (I have stacks!) But so far neg. I has maybe squinter tonight, but could be another evap, so just threw it in the bin so I would stop looking at it.... zero major symptoms, except feeling damp


----------



## Lynny77

I'm the same. Had af cramps all day yesterday like she was about to start any moment. That's pretty usual for me. Nothing out of the ordinary. Just freaking out everytime I go to the bathroom since I usually start spotting anytime after dpo10 and I'm 11 today.


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, we can be on period watch together. *grabs a cup of tea and sits down*


----------



## confuzion

Hoping the witch stays away for you gals.

Sorry about the spotting Medzi :hugs:.


----------



## KrissyB

BFN today... but probably only 8-9 dpo LOL. I'm just terrible at waiting, and I know I have a shorter cycle (~26 days). Less symptoms today too though - so starting to feel less hopeful. 
Well, just a few more days until time will tell. I'll probably try to hold off on testing again until Friday morning.


----------



## confuzion

I have 26 day cycles too Krissy (well last month it was only 25!), and I'm also terrible at waiting haha! but 8-9 DPO is definitely still early. Keep testing I say :D


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry about the spotting Medzi. I spot too before O and I dread everytime I go to the washroom.

8-9 dpo still very early Krissy and Cheeky! Not out yet!

Confuzion- hope the marathon goes well!

Still pretty crampy and soooo moody. I just feel like af is here or she's about to be here.


----------



## Lynny77

Ahh I'm out ladies. I couldn't resist. Cervix is so low it's practically hanging out of me and cm is thick and goopy. All huge pre af signs. Disappointing. I don't think it'll ever happen for me.


----------



## confuzion

:( cervix is not a good indicator of pregnancy or AF Lynny! I'm choosing to stay optimistic for you!


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm sorry lynny :-(


----------



## wantababybad2

Hi yall! I've been stalking this thread for a little while. Lol. I am between 8 to 10 dpo. I took a test yesterday and the day before and both bfn. I know really early, but I couldn't resist. Lol. I was just wondering if anybody has ever experienced a burning sensation in their boobs? I never have. They feel like they r burning, and I keep getting sharp pains. Does this sound like a good sign? I have other symptoms too, but this is kind of worrying me because it's never happened. The rest I experienced with Natalie. Thanks!


----------



## Samanthatc

Sorry Iv been away so haven't been able to update - AF did get me but I've already Od again now and currently 2dpo so will be joining the June testing thread. Only managed to bd once 2 days before O but guess still a small chance!


----------



## Samanthatc

Actually, I just worked out my cycle and realised as I'm already 2dpo I will actually be testing again at the end of May this time. Probably 30th/31st.

Bit disappointed we only managed to bd once 2 days before O day. We've been away for the past 2 weeks and so busy so it's just been too hard. Google tells me there's still a chance though :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

Good luck!..... again :D


----------



## sunshine2014

I got my BFP on May 12 :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats sunshine!!!! :-D


----------



## Deal9027

Well I woke up this morning feeling like AF was impending & that feeling of doom/dread. It was basically the start to my irritable mood that I'm finally shaking off a bit. I'm starting to get tense wanting so badly to get past 8DPO and see a longer luteal phase - today I'm 7DPO. I'm trying to stay both optimistic and realistic but that really puts me at odds with myself. 

How are you ladies on AF watch holding up & how is everyone else doing?

Any new BFP's to make me happy?!?!?!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh, so many of you are soooo close! And I'm optmistic for each and everyone of you and hoping that :witch: stays away!!

Lynny-I agree cp is no indication of pregnancy, so try not to stress just yet!!

Deal-your temps still look great and I would think if AF was coming (even as early as tomorrow), you would have seen a drop today, but you didn't, fx'd that your temp goes up tomorrow :hugs: Plus you are much higher above your coverline this cycle :)


----------



## MellyH

I agree with Twinkie, Deal, no temp drop = no period yet!

12DPO here. Two days until testing!!!


----------



## twinkie2

argh!!! Melly-you are killing me!!! I just don't know if I can wait two more days to see your bfp :nope: Can't wait for Wednesday, you better post your a pic of blazing positive for all of us to see ;) How are you feeling?


----------



## Lynny77

Confuzion and Twinkie- you always bring my negative crazy into perspective:) thank you!

Deal hopefully af stays far away!

Congrats Sunshine! Amazing news! 

Melly is af due today for you? It says you're on day 26 of a 26 day cycle? I'm so excited for you to test! I have a good feeling!

Cheeky how are you doing?

dpo12 for me today. So far no specks of brown on the toilet paper. Still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle. Just wait it out and whatever will be will be.


----------



## twinkie2

Sounds promising to me :)


----------



## confuzion

wantababybad2 said:


> Hi yall! I've been stalking this thread for a little while. Lol. I am between 8 to 10 dpo. I took a test yesterday and the day before and both bfn. I know really early, but I couldn't resist. Lol. I was just wondering if anybody has ever experienced a burning sensation in their boobs? I never have. They feel like they r burning, and I keep getting sharp pains. Does this sound like a good sign? I have other symptoms too, but this is kind of worrying me because it's never happened. The rest I experienced with Natalie. Thanks!

No I never experienced that but hoping it means something good!! Welcome and good luck :)




Samanthatc said:


> Actually, I just worked out my cycle and realised as I'm already 2dpo I will actually be testing again at the end of May this time. Probably 30th/31st.
> 
> Bit disappointed we only managed to bd once 2 days before O day. We've been away for the past 2 weeks and so busy so it's just been too hard. Google tells me there's still a chance though :)

Welcome back samanthatc! 2 DPO woohoo. 2 day before still gives you a pretty good chance! So FX!



sunshine2014 said:


> I got my BFP on May 12 :)

Congrats sunshine! Yes, someone informed me on the June thread after you posted on the january jellybeans group :D Happy and healthy 9 months!



Lynny77 said:


> Confuzion and Twinkie- you always bring my negative crazy into perspective:) thank you!
> 
> Deal hopefully af stays far away!
> 
> Congrats Sunshine! Amazing news!
> 
> Melly is af due today for you? It says you're on day 26 of a 26 day cycle? I'm so excited for you to test! I have a good feeling!
> 
> Cheeky how are you doing?
> 
> dpo12 for me today. So far no specks of brown on the toilet paper. Still not feeling very hopeful about this cycle. Just wait it out and whatever will be will be.

FX AF stays back. I got a good feeling!


----------



## confuzion

Melly - you will be late soon! Eeeek!


----------



## MegNE922

Sunshine Congrats!!!! H&H9 for you love!! Xox

I'm 4-5dpo waiting....occupying my time and waiting...lol. I don't know what is giving me this feeling but I feel great and soo hopeful!


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, we're still in it! Stay hopeful!

So far my cycles have been 27, 25 and 26 days. So if tomorrow is CD27, then I will call the following day 'late', and I will test. :D


----------



## Deal9027

Melly & Lynny Fx Fx Fx Fx I hope to see some BFP's from you ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellyH

You too Deal ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - you have incredible willpower - I'm envious! LOL I can barely stop myself POAS every day as long as I have them in the house lol.
FX for a BFP for you on Wednesday! :dust:


----------



## MellyH

Krissy - I have none in the house ;) That helps!

But, I'm out anyway. :( Spotting and cramping. Someone point me at the June thread??


----------



## confuzion

Are you sure melly? Crap! Link to the June thread is on the first post of this thread :(


----------



## MellyH

Yeah pretty sure. Bright red spotting. Just waiting until I get home to put a pad on!


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry but I won't be surprised if it's implantation! Lol hard for me to lose hope!


----------



## MegNE922

FX'd it's not AF Melly!! 

So I'm a bit confused....my FF says I'm expected to have a 35 day cycle? I've never had more than a 30day cycle. 
What would make it think this?


----------



## MellyH

Not sure Meg, how many cycles' worth of information have you input? My first period after my implanon was removed was 35 days after my previous one, but I ditched that cycle because the subsequent cycles were 25-27 days and the one longer cycle kept throwing FF off.


----------



## MegNE922

I have about 4 months in there it says I average 30days. I haven't been on BC in 6 years. I have had some crazy cycles but it was mostly the length of my period was shorter not later. Well I'm praying I won't be getting it any way lol so hopefully it's 9 months late!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Melly! I'm not giving up hope yet, fx'd its a late implantation bleed for you, keep us posted!

Sorry Meg, I have no idea why it would do that :(


----------



## confuzion

Hm did you get a later OPK than usual meg? For some reason, it thinks you ovulated later than previous cycles. That's the only thing I know of that lengthens cycle length in FF.


----------



## MegNE922

confuzion said:


> Hm did you get a later OPK than usual meg? For some reason, it thinks you ovulated later than previous cycles. That's the only thing I know of that lengthens cycle length in FF.


I did. Bc I took Clomid this cycle my O was 3-4 days later. But would it push AF out that much? I feel like it's 3 weeks away! ( not complaining about that! )


----------



## Deal9027

FF will take your average LP and adjust your AF due date based on when you O so it should be off by a few days because you Oed a few days later.


----------



## MellyH

Well that sounds like what it did. :lol: Maybe you'll have a shorter LP this month? I'm not sure!

CD1 here. *sad trombone*


----------



## KrissyB

awww, so sorry Melly :(
I'm feeling less symptoms by the day and didn't have a lot of chances to BD this month anyway - so I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you on the June thread come Friday.


----------



## wantbump

Sorry MellyH :(

I had a question ladies and it might sound silly. I am only 6DPO and my temps have been slightly higher than it normally is after O. Does it mean anything at all? Since I wouldn't even implant yet I am sure there's nothing going on. But does it mean anything else about my hormone levels?


----------



## confuzion

Yup sounds like later O is the cuplrit here Meg.

Melly - :sad1:

Krissy - it all takes one little spermie! FX!

wantbump - it means your progesterone is surging pretty nicely. FX you see two lines soon :D


----------



## MegNE922

I guess I'll find out before vacation...maybe I'll wait to tell hub on vacation.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies 13dpo just sitting around waiting. I normally spot before af but nothing so far. Maybe my hormones are figuring themselves out? Who knows. Af due tomorrow. Or maybe that wasn't a positive opk I had 2 weeks ago? Who knows! I'm in Trinidad now so no access to tests. Hopefully that witch stays away!


----------



## Tui

You lucky thing. Trinidad, not the waiting !


----------



## confuzion

Yay for no spotting Lynny! I think this is it :bunny:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Confession of a poas addict....

Im about 12-13 dpo (maybe) Have continued testing with ic, so far nothing. Tested with frer and fmu today and nothing.... though think I am doomed to line eye sometimes :) 

So according to chart AF might be here in 2 days, I am thinking I'm out, I will wait and see if AF shows up still...


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - I hope that :witch: stays away!!! I can't believe you didnt' pack some tests!!! You have SERIOUS willpower!!!!

Cheeky - Fx Fx Fx you get your BFP soon!!! Some ladies don't get their positive until 15DPO or later. It really depends on when implantation occurs. Glad to see you are staying optimistic!!


----------



## KrissyB

Cheeky - We've got the same schedule to the day! Here's to no AF on Friday :af:


----------



## confuzion

FX AF keeps away cheeky and Krissy and your BFPs shows soon enough :D


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy and Cheeky hope that with stays far away!

Deal how are you doing? You must be getting pretty close?

Tui, it was fun in Trinidad! Short and quick! 

So as for me 14dpo today. I've never made it this far without some spotting. I'm so afraid to jinx myself. I don't feel af cramping- it was bad the past few days though. And I feel really wet. Like so wet I keep running to the bathroom to check for af. I'm so anxious and so afraid to hope! Such mind games! I wish I were a poas addict! I missed this morning to test so I'll wait until morning.


----------



## MellyH

Ooooooh LYNNY! I hope you make it to tomorrow morning and see a lovely line on your test!


----------



## confuzion

oh em gee lynny! Things are so happening! Can't wait for your test!


----------



## Deal9027

I'm SO hopeful & excited for you Lynny!!!! Bring on your BFP!!!!!!

AFM, I'm 9DPO today which is 1 day longer than I made it last cycle so FX the witch doesn't show before bedtime tonight & if she doesn't show I'm treating myself to POAS in the am!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks ladies! That being said I did start cramping and now I'm afraid to go to the bathroom. 

Deal that's awesome! I have everything crossed the witch stays away and you get a special treat in the morning with an awesome test!


----------



## MellyH

Argh, it's always right when you start to believe Lynny. :lol: I hope it's not your period!!


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - don't get discouraged! Early pregnancy causes cramping too. As long as the evil :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face you are still in the game!!!!! I'm cheering for you over here!!! Go Lynny Go!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Very exciting Lynny and Deal!! FX and lots of :dust: for :bfp:s!!

And don't count yourself out yet Lynny! For my first I had cramping and even spotting right around when my period was due with my DD - but it was just implantation! Extra FX to keep the witch away! :af:


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks Melly! Clear so far. Just got to get through today!


----------



## Lynny77

Thank you so much Krissy and Deal! It's so hard to not feel discouraged when the cramping hits. Especially since I've been down this road a little while now and no what it's like to get my hopes up then the witch shows up.

Deal- I'm cheering for you as well!!!! Stay away af!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

EEkkkk Lynny, super excited for you! When are you coming back to U.S.? If I am you, I'd probably already on a hunt for a stick to pee on! hahahaha. Local grocery stores?? Pharmacy?


----------



## wantbump

Lynny I can't wait for you to test!! FX FX
Deal FX for you too! let's see some BFP's!


----------



## Tui

:happydance: Oooh I feel some BFPs coming :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

Yay.. finally in tww! Hope I dont symptom spot :) due to test on 31 I think..FX for BFPs for all this cycle :)


----------



## Jbaby90

I think I got the start of my bfp!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/C91AA7F7-4E32-49E3-B7DA-F09F5886770C_zpsoisgej1t.jpg


----------



## MegNE922

Jbaby i see that!! yay!! 
Mol good luck and welcome to the TWW!!


----------



## wantbump

MolGold I am due to test on the 31st too!! Even though I am 7dpo today.

Jbaby90 I think I see something! Keep updating


----------



## confuzion

Molgold - looks like we're pretty close in our cycles! I'm towing the line between the May and June threads lol. 

Jbaby - I see something there on that invert! FX! Original?


----------



## Jbaby90

Here's the original 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/DFB315F4-A4E4-4A96-A27C-27B86BCDD9D9_zpsqcn0duvv.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Yup. BFP!!! Congrats!!!! I see it more there than the invert. Beautiful and pink :happydance:


----------



## Jbaby90

Yay!!!!!! :-D 
I don't wanna get too excited though :-( With my track record the happiness won't last......


----------



## confuzion

Don't say that. Be positive for this little bean. I'm so hopeful for you! Let's watch those lines get darker! BFP list you go :happydance:


----------



## Jbaby90

Thank you :-D I do feel good about this one!! I was actually saying to DH last night about all these signs I have been getting the last week that made me feel like something good was going to happen!! 

So happy to be on the bfp list


----------



## Lynny77

Jbaby I see it as well! Praying this is a sticky one!

Molgold, wantbump, confuzion, meg hopefully you'll all have successful 2ww!

I'm still waiting. Deal? Any news for you yet?


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks lynny!! Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## confuzion

You're so next on the list Lynny! I can feel it :D


----------



## Cheekygringo

Getting some cramps today... Still nothing on frer, well I couldn't see anything....

Waiting still!


----------



## MegNE922

Just wondering of you girls have ever experienced very tender nipples? Lol. So awkward but 3 days in a row I was getting ready for bed and a shower an my nipples were so sensitive the shirt was bothering them. I went to get in the shower an brushed my nip an yelled ouch bc I thought I scratched it! I've never had this happen an they're fine all day in the boulder holder. I'm only 6/7dpo so I'm not trying to get too excited or symptom spot but....help?


----------



## Jbaby90

That's is a sign of pregnancy!!!!! Not sure that early tho unless u implanted really early? Fx


----------



## wantbump

Jbaby I can see the line in the original too! Praying for a sticky bean!

Thanks Lynny!

Meg that's a pregnancy symptom! I have tender nipples every time before AF for the last year or more. If you never had it, it must be a good sign!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Jbaby!

Woohoooo...more BFPs please!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Feeling like I'm out this month ladies...for the 22nd month in a row &#55357;&#56852; AF due tomorrow an quite crampy on right side! Sun/mon/tue I gad a lot of sharp pinching pain or the right side too so thought this May have been implantation but unsure now x x x :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Cheekygringo

Spotting has started, pretty certain it isn't ib, so will see the other ladies in the june thread


----------



## MolGold

Aw, I hope you ladies aren't out Cheeky and Blue :( 

Congrats JBaby hope you have H&H 9 months :) 

Meg, Lenny and Confuzion, thanks I am finally happy to be in TWW :) Yes I agree, more BFPs are welcome all around. I hope the timing was good for us all !


----------



## Jbaby90

I hope it's not AF cheeky and blue


----------



## Deal9027

JBaby you made my morning seeing your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo :happydance:

Bluebear & Cheeky - I said it once, I said it twice & I'll keep on saying it...June is a fabulous month for TTC!!! It's named after Juno the goddess of Fertility/Pregnancy/Childbirth!!!! 

Mol - Welcome to the TWW!!! Fx Fx Fx this is your BFP cycle!!!!!

Confuzion - how are you holding up? Getting ready to POAS for us to see?!?!!!


----------



## KrissyB

:happydance: CONGRATS JBABY!!!!! :happydance:

Blue and Cheeky - Hopefully you're not out! FXed!!
I'm feeling crampy today too, so I'm less and less hopeful about tomorrow, but I'm trying to hold out hope until I'm sure!

Deal - That is awesome about Juno/June. Something to look forward to, even if the witch does show up :af:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Cheekygringo said:


> Spotting has started, pretty certain it isn't ib, so will see the other ladies in the june thread

Same here sure I'm out thi month now twice I've wiped and had small amounts of blood and a bfn at 13dpo! Fingers crossed its Ib for you x x


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: cheeky, blue and krissy! Hoping you are all still in it and we get to see your bfps soon!

Lynny-I had so much catching up to do, but I was almost screaming at my computer, how did she not pack a test!!!! And then your post of feeling very wet, again, you need to go get a :test: so we can all see your lovely bfp!! I was very wet last cycle for about 3 days before I tested and saw those two beautiful lines!

Deal-I fully expect lynny, then you, to be added to be the bfp list!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Deal9027 said:


> JBaby you made my morning seeing your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo :happydance:
> 
> Bluebear & Cheeky - I said it once, I said it twice & I'll keep on saying it...June is a fabulous month for TTC!!! It's named after Juno the goddess of Fertility/Pregnancy/Childbirth!!!!
> 
> Mol - Welcome to the TWW!!! Fx Fx Fx this is your BFP cycle!!!!!
> 
> Confuzion - how are you holding up? Getting ready to POAS for us to see?!?!!!

Ohh well fingers crossed for June then &#128512; x


----------



## Lynny77

I'm having such a horrible rollercoaster of a morning. This whole week has been a anxiety inducing rollercoaster. I can't believe every month we go through this!

So this morning I wake up with my hubby and run upstairs to where I keep my stash of pregnancy tests (which is 5 internet cheapies I inherited from my younger sister). I pee in a cup and wipe- no af. Ok. Good! I grab the test and realize it's expired by a month or 2. Whatever. I'm sure it's fine. So I dip and you know when you're getting a positive opk that lh line comes up almost right away? Nothing on this. I wait and stare and still nothing. I leave the bathroom for 10 seconds and run back still stark blank. BFN. A slap in the face. So I go back to bed with my hubby and cry in his arms and go back to sleep because I'm on call again tonight and a red eye is a very real possibility.

So I just wake up again. I must have geared up to O and all that ewcm that I actually got this month- but the opk wasn't a blazing positive. I thought it might be a positive- it was pretty dark and the next 3 days of opk's got lighter and lighter until there was hardly an lh line. So maybe I o'd a week later than I thought I did? Maybe geared up and didn't then did later when I was too tired from the O marathon to even let me hubby touch me? I don't know. Again I wish I temped! lol.

So still no af but really crampy like she's about to show. It could be dpo15/cd31. But I just went to the bathroom and looked at my test and it looks like I have one of those horrible evaps. I can see a second line but it's a real squinter. Like a real squinter. Like- I'm several hours past the time limit and this is an expired internet cheapie kind of squinter. 

Sorry for the essay ladies! And cheeky and blue hope that spotting doesn't turn into af!


----------



## twinkie2

Could be the old test, I'd go get a fresh test at the store and try tomorrow if AF is still a no show. Everything crossed for you and massive :hugs: for the rough morning


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs for CG and BB. See you in the June thread.

Lynny, you're not out until your period shows up. I'm still excited for you!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks ladies! If af doesn't show by tonight I'll go buy a frer.


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - your cheerleader is here to say "Buy a FRER, Buy a FRER"!!!!!!!!! I really am holding my breath waiting to see a BFP for you!!!!!!!!!!! HUGE :hugs: for all the emotional turmoil you are going through. You are a WARRIOR!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, sorry you are having a horrible morning. Hopefully, we'll see something soon!


----------



## KrissyB

Bleh.... found an extra frer in the bathroom, so I took it as a sign to test a day early. :bfn:

I'll still test tomorrow morning as planned, since this wasn't fmu. But between the neg and the cramps, I'm expecting AF tomorrow and I am starting to eye the June thread lol.


----------



## hunni12

@Lynny: Keep your head up and good luck

@Krissy: Good luck

AFM:So judging by my cycle coming 5 days late last month AF should be here today, I am having cramps in my stomach off and on but she is not here yet. We even dtd and she still hasn't came but I am so proud I have not tested this whole cycle. You would think OH is the POAS addict because he keeps pushing me to test lol


How is everyone else?


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - :hugs:. I blame the test! Also looking forward to the FRER.

Sorry to the ladies who are spotting :hugs:

Krissy - you're not out!

Deal - big temp rise for you today!!!!!!! :happydance: when will you test lady?!

AFM, not testing anytime soon lol. Only 3 DPO. Not quite feeling the urge yet either. I may try and hold off from testing TOO early this month.


----------



## MellyH

What's your definition of too early, confuzion? ;) Can you hold out to 10DPO??


----------



## confuzion

Haha mells I used to hold out until 10 DPOish. The 6 DPO-AF is fairly new and only the past couple of cycles. But we'll see. I will try to hold out til 10 DPO! Only 1 more week! :D


----------



## hunni12

Ladies I am sooo scared to test haha


----------



## twinkie2

TEST!!! I don't think I'll ever make it to the day of my period, let alone day after! I think your symptoms seemed pretty promising hunni! Hope this is it!

I was going to try to hold out til 10dpo this cycle too confuzion, until I realized I'd be around 8dpo on our 5th anniversary, so I may have to bust out a FRER and see if anything seems to be lingering around that early...I hope so. If O is today, then the 30th would be 8dpo, early I know, but I have to! I think it will be easier to test since you'll be waiting too, but I'm also a few days behind you, so that could easily change, lol


----------



## Lynny77

I'm having a big ol pity party. My hubby said he looked at the test too and it was definitely an evap. The big fat negative doesn't lie. I really, really thought we may have got it this month. And now I'm kicking myself for allowing myself to hope. 

I'm thinking I must have geared up to O and then didn't. It's just so weird because anytime I've ever had ewcm I've o'd. And this time I had so much! And the opk was so dark! And then the following 3 days opk got lighter and lighter. So I stopped testing and bd'ing. 

I don't think I'm going to buy a frer. I can't take the heartache of another bfn.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh honey!! :hugs: just because it was an evap doesn't mean you are out!! You said the test was old so I'm guessing that has a lot to do with it. I understand not wanting to get your hopes up just to be let down. Give it a day or two and if AF is still a no show, use a FRER, otherwise you are just going to be miserable til AF does finally show, but I'm really hoping and praying that you did O when you thought and today's test was just crappy. 

If af does show, you may want to consider temping. When we first started ttc, I swore I wouldn't temp and then 3 cycles in I was temping. Honestly it gives me so much peace of mind to see those crosshairs come up and confirm what I already suspect as O. Something to think about. :hugs: again because I just think you need it <3


----------



## Deal9027

Oh Lynny :hugs: I so wish I could be there in person to give you a hug right now. We all hope, even when we convince ourselves we shouldn't, we just can't help but hope. And I emplore you to not give up your hope until AF arrivies. You still may have Oed when you think & just implanted later so the results won't show just yet. It could be that the test was outdated too. I'd say, if you really don't feel you can handle a bfn, that you should give it a few days and if no AF test again at that time...maybe after the wkend? And by all means - have a moment - let yourself feel sad for the bfn today. Indulge in a guilty pleasure as a treat! You deserve it :)


----------



## twinkie2

Well said Deal :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, I understand why you don't want to test and how hard it is to stare at a stark white sticks. If you can wait until you are super late, then wait. I agree with what Twinkie said though. It seems that your O time keeps moving around and doing BBT will definitely help ease your mind that you BDs around the right time. Here are a couple links on BBT charting while traveling. Hope it helps!

https://forums.webmd.com/3/infertility-and-reproduction-exchange/tip/8

https://www.lovenaturallynfp.com/basal-body-temperature/

Hunni, :test:!!!


----------



## confuzion

Test hunni!

lynny - :hugs:, pity party allowed! But I'm really hoping that BFP shows up soon! ICs stink anyway!

twinkie - yes hopefully waiting a week to test. It's only 1 week eh? I can do it I think lol. Only 8 days for you. Can't wait to test together again!


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, I still like your symptoms. Hopefully your period takes a 9 month long vacation!


----------



## hunni12

I honestly do not feel pregnant just got a lower backache but if she doesn't show by tomorrow i will test. OH is so eager he's like a kid in a candy store lol but i justdont want that let dow. 

@Twink: that would be so cool to get a bfp on your anniversary

@Lynny: :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

I do not know if this is pregnancy related, but i really thought AF was on the way because i have been having hot flashes on and off for days now and this sneezing has been going on for a week now


----------



## confuzion

I've been sneezing a lot too hunni. But mine is caused by the pollen. Allergy season! Lol.


----------



## Tui

Funny, I've been sneezing a lot too the last few days. But it's almost winter here, so not sure there is much pollen about.


----------



## KrissyB

Lynny - Hey a BFN is not the same as AF coming - so hold on to that hope. For my first preg, I was actually close to 5 weeks pregnant before a store bought cheapie came up positive! So the type of test and timing can definitely make a difference for some ladies.
If the witch does rear her ugly head for us both, we could be temp buddies :) I was thinking of starting to temp soon myself. I had irregular cycles and very late O before my DD was born and 26 day cycle now - so it'd be nice to know a little more about what my body is up to.

Twinkie - I'm actually pretty much the same timing as you. Swore I wouldn't temp, and now that I'm looking at potentially starting Cycle 3, I'm strongly considering it. The months seem SO MUCH LONGER when you're TTC.

Hunni - You have an absolutely incredible amount of willpower. I can barely stop myself from testing... if my DH wanted me to as well, I'd POAS every chance I got lol. Not to mention a whole forum full of excited ladies... That being said... :test: lol


----------



## Jbaby90

Hunni - I can't wait to see your test!! 

Lynny - I really pray you get a bfp on an frer and AF stays away!! 

Confuzion - still a few days to go but can't wait for you to start testing :-D

Afm - I definitely caught the eggy this cycle!! Too test is yesterday and bottom is today!! 

https://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/jessl90/E9727898-07E4-4602-8E13-830A325552D6_zpshjylfhny.jpg


----------



## MellyH

WOOOOOOOOOO Jbaby!!!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

I'm def out ladies the :witch: got me feeling like giving up after 21 months when will it ever be our turn?? :dust: to all left to test x x x


----------



## Jbaby90

I'm so sorry to hear blue :-( have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## sunshine85

Hiya ladies!!! :hi:

Had to pop in and say hello to you all &#128153;


----------



## Cheekygringo

Nope definately looks like I'm out. Will just cruise along for a couple if months, and try not to stress too much. I need a bit of a break. I usually relax every couple of months, otherwise it's just no fun anymore.

I am also starting study part time while working full time shift work, so need to get a bit settled into that. I will still be hanging around the threads so see the other ladies there.


----------



## Deal9027

JBaby - I love your :bfp:!!!! I'm SO SO happy for you!! Fx for a H&H 9/mo!!!


----------



## confuzion

bluebear - big hugs :hugs:. It will be your turn soon I hope.

Jbaby - yay line is so much darker! Congrats again hon! FX for a sticky healthy little bean!

sunshine - :hi: thanks for popping in :)

cheeky - FX this little break is all you need. I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Congratulations jbaby.


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Jbaby!

:hugs: to all those that just got af :(


----------



## Jbaby90

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats J! Wonderful news!

Thank you so much ladies for all the support. You guys are really thr only ones who understand what we are going through. Its just so hard everymonth when it doesnt happen. 

Twinkie i tried temping one month and i had a hard time remembering to do it. Plus with shift work and waking up in different time zones its tough. I have the CBFM and that usually works much better than opk's but my batteries ran out and the month froze. Maybe ill try giving temping a shot again. Though as soon as af starts its fertility clinic testing time so i guess theyll tell me if i O or whats happening. 

ILT thanks for the links. You know i love when you post articles!

Hunni- test!

Deal thank you so much for your inspirational words. So glad your lp has gotten longer! 

Cheeky so sorry af showed.

Blue bear big hugs to you. I know ehat you mean about when will it be our turn. 

Melly af must be finishing up for you!

Kristal- yes! Temping buddies!

Confuzuion hopefully this will be your cycle!

No af yet but i did see some brown bits on a wipe so the witch has sent a warning of her arrival. Sorry for thr typos or if i missed anyone! Dont normally post from my phone:)


----------



## confuzion

lynny - :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jbaby, congrats! H&H 9 months. 

Lynny, did the RE talk to you about BBT. Mine asked if I've used BBT. I understood it's hard with your schedule. If you can do it for 3 months only, that will be a good thing. You know I love posting articles! Hahahah. You'll feel better soon after the tests. But, I still have hope that you won't have to go through it. Massive :hugs:.

Cheeky, sorry af shows. Feel free to join us in June thread if you change your mind.

Twinkie, now I can see what you were talking about this morning. Looks like our BBTs are being a little crazy this cycle. 

Sorry if I missed any posts. Fx ladies.


----------



## KrissyB

I'm out.... Just had a lot of pink after dtd (sorry tmi) 
See some of you in the June thread. Here's hoping third times a charm.
and a very H&H 9 months to those I don't see!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Krissy! FX for June :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Argh, sorry Krissy. :(

Lynny, I'm only CD3, still going strong. :lol:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Jbaby90 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear blue :-( have you spoken to your doctor about it?

Hi congratulations :happydance: yes we've been to the doctors and both had numerous tests and all came back positive! We are on clomid an have this next cycle on it too but I'm just really at a loss of what else I can do I feel so helpless an it hurts :cry: x x x


----------



## Jbaby90

That must be hard :-( Well hopefully the clomid works soon for you! My fingers and toes are crossed xx


----------



## Lynny77

ILT no i havent seen an Re yet the doctor just said i should have been pregnant by now by doing it when we want to. Lol. More spotting this morning so af should arrive in a day or two. I guess his little swimmers dont have much game if they couldnt wait a few days for the egg to drop! ;) oh well its done. Bring on June!


----------



## hunni12

So af is now a day late and i had a dream.about a positive frer but dreams can be deceiving


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny-:growlmad: I'm still not going to count you out til the witch really shows, still hoping it's just a little break through bleeding, fx'd


----------



## twinkie2

Chart still looking great Deal!!! Where are you!?


----------



## Deal9027

I'm here Twinkie!! I was in a super mopey mood first thing but indulging in my favorite guilty pleasure (bnb of course) has brought my mood up immensly. Still dealing with a headache this morning but hoping it will go away soon!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry you've got a headache, hope it gets better, but chin up, your chart looks great and your LP is getting even better!!!


----------



## Deal9027

Thanks Twinkie :hugs:


----------



## Jbaby90

Krissy - sorry about AF :-( 

Deal - your chart is looking great :-D fx!! 

Hunni - hopefully that's a sign ;-)


----------



## Shilo

For those of you that have been following along with my low HCG saga and being in limbo, I have a thread where I've been doing updates. I don't want to clog up this post with them so if anyone wants to follow along to see the outcome I thought I'd post it.

I posted an update today that is even more confusing.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...carriage-now-hcg-rising-anyone-else-have.html


----------



## confuzion

Shilo - we don't mind your updates but thank you for sharing that thread. I'm following!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies AF showed her ugly face so I'm officially out. Thanks so much for the love and support. June here we come!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sorry Lynny x


----------



## MellyH

Sorry Lynny. :( Big hugs!


----------



## Jbaby90

Sorry lynny :-( 

I'll head over to your thread Shilo!!


----------



## yellowduck

Congrats jbaby!


----------



## Deal9027

Hey ladies I'm over in the June thread! The :witch: arrived this morning. Already had my pity party yesterday & feeling extremely optimistic for this cycle!! Good luck to all who are still in it for May!!!!


----------



## Jbaby90

Sorry to hear Deal :-( hopefully June is your month! 

Thank you yellowduck!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. Day 2 still no af and i honestly dont feel pregnant. We even dtd because thats how she came last time and still nothing. Im trying to hold out for a week at least. 

@Lynny: sorry the witch got you hun


@Shilo: im heading to see the thread now

@DeAl: good luck with June hun


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies well AF has been as you know... So onwards and upwards for next cycle we are taking pregnacare vitamins for him and her and I'm also taking evening primrose oil (only up to ovulation) (both been taking vitamins for as long as I can remember) been using conceive plus for about 3 months so this month I've ordered some preseed to give a go and I've also starting drinking green tea again! And this will be our 3rd cycle of clomid! Does anyone have any other tips of becoming pregnant after 21months of trying I feel I've tried a lot but maybe there's something I'm missing TIA Good luck to all :dust: and :hugs: x x x


----------



## MegNE922

No idea during Clomid but I've heard of the Pineapple wives tale. If you eat the pineapple core it helps with fertility. Idk how true this really is. But it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Jbaby90

I have used the pineapple trick 3 times and all 3 times I have got a bfp!! I've only gotten a bfp once without it (my first unplanned pregnancy)!!


----------



## MegNE922

Really?!? How long do you eat it? It give me bad acid reflux but if it didn't take this cycle I may try it!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Jbaby90 said:


> I have used the pineapple trick 3 times and all 3 times I have got a bfp!! I've only gotten a bfp once without it (my first unplanned pregnancy)!!

Fantastic! I've heard people talking about it can you tell me what exactly is it you eat just the core? Can you eat the rest? An what days?? Thanks x x


----------



## Jbaby90

You cut a pineapple into 5 equal slices and eat one slice every day from 1-5dpo. Some people say eat just the core but I eat the whole slice and it worked for me! I will swear by it now!!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Jbaby90 said:


> You cut a pineapple into 5 equal slices and eat one slice every day from 1-5dpo. Some people say eat just the core but I eat the whole slice and it worked for me! I will swear by it now!!

I will be trying this thank you so much :thumbup: x x x


----------



## babyjoy391

Add me to the list of testers, please? I'm at 13 DPO. AF is set to arrive either tomorrow the 26th or the 27th.

I'm going back and forth on whether to get a pregnancy test and test on one of those days or if I should just WAIT to see if my period will actually be late. It's usually pretty on time, so I should know if I don't get my period for by the 29th.

I think I might wait. Good luck to everyone testing! :) I'll post again when I get my answer.


----------



## Marthea007

New to the forums, new to TTC as well. 9dpo and going crazy!! AF may be here the 31st. Just came off the Mirena so no clue what AF will be like. Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## confuzion

babyjoy391 said:


> Add me to the list of testers, please? I'm at 13 DPO. AF is set to arrive either tomorrow the 26th or the 27th.
> 
> I'm going back and forth on whether to get a pregnancy test and test on one of those days or if I should just WAIT to see if my period will actually be late. It's usually pretty on time, so I should know if I don't get my period for by the 29th.
> 
> I think I might wait. Good luck to everyone testing! :) I'll post again when I get my answer.

:hi: GOOD LUCK!



Marthea007 said:


> New to the forums, new to TTC as well. 9dpo and going crazy!! AF may be here the 31st. Just came off the Mirena so no clue what AF will be like. Baby dust to everyone!!

Good luck hon!


----------



## babyjoy391

... and it was: :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited!!!

Edit: So I used an Equate test from Walmart and I've just been reading about them and apparently blue dye tests give more false positives than any others... should I be worried that it's a false positive?!?!
 



Attached Files:







20140526_090058.jpg
File size: 175 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Marthea007

babyjoy391 said:


> ... and it was: :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited!!!

That's amazing!!!! congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

No don't be worried. That's way too positive to be a fluke! Woohoo! Congratulations hon. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MegNE922

Wow holy bold BFP!! Congrats !!!


----------



## babyjoy391

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

babyjoy391 said:


> ... and it was: :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Edit: So I used an Equate test from Walmart and I've just been reading about them and apparently blue dye tests give more false positives than any others... should I be worried that it's a false positive?!?!

Congrats hunni :happydance: that's very clear to be a false positive id say x x x


----------



## MellyH

I agree with the others, the false positives are usually the real squinters - that is a great big booming line!


----------



## Jbaby90

Congrats babyjoy :-D xx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations babyjoy xx


----------



## babyjoy391

I'm relieved to hear you guys say that it can't be a false positive! I was worried all morning. :wacko:


----------



## twinkie2

Definitely not a false positive! Congrats babyjoy!


----------



## Sarahz

babyjoy391 said:


> ... and it was: :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Edit: So I used an Equate test from Walmart and I've just been reading about them and apparently blue dye tests give more false positives than any others... should I be worried that it's a false positive?!?!

Congrats


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Babyjoy!! Hope you have H&H 9 months :)

Yay thread!! One more BFP!! Who'se next ? :D


----------



## twinkie2

How many more bfps can we get before May ends!! Can't wait to see who is next!


----------



## MegNE922

So I think I got a BFP last night! 
I tested on an IC and I thought could see a faint line so I used the inverted pic app and I saw it! But I'm 80% convinced I'm nuts or something's wrong with the test. lol. I'm not testing until
Sunday now. Hope the line gets darker.


----------



## Deal9027

OMG Meg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is SOOOOOOOOOOO exciting!!!! Fx Fx Fx that your line gets darker!!! I can't believe you can hold out until Sunday to test again!!!!!!


----------



## MegNE922

I think it's bc I couldn't believe if it's true until I see the digital say "pregnant". Lol. 
I even deleted the pics and tossed the test. Lol.


----------



## confuzion

OMG meg! Seriously. You're going to make us wait 6 DAYS to see that BFP :shock:!


----------



## twinkie2

confuzion said:


> OMG meg! Seriously. You're going to make us wait 6 DAYS to see that BFP :shock:!

This is exactly what I was thinking!! I hope you aren't nuts and this is your bfp!!


----------



## MegNE922

Lol. Thanks girls I'm praying I'm not nuts too...I may go crazy if it's negative.


----------



## Jbaby90

Yay fx it's really dark Sunday for you meg!!!!


----------



## confuzion

FX for a super dark line whenever you feel ready to test again meg :hugs:

jbaby - happy 4+1 :)


----------



## Jbaby90

Hehe thanks :-D so happy I have finally missed AF now!


----------



## confuzion

Woohoo. Good riddance to the witch!


----------



## Samanthatc

Looks like I may have lucked out twice this month. Approximately 11dpo and have brown CM and a BFN this arvo :( fingers crossed for June! And congrats to all the lucky May girls


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies how are we all getting on? Feeling really funny this cycle on clomid today is last tablet! But last Cycle got lots of pinchng on right side (really thought It was implantation) anyway :witch: came but spotting one day an only when wiped then full heavy day then 1 day just streaky red/brown when wiping! Sorry tmi! And since AF finishing I'm having weird pinches in my side again an terrible back ache! Just not feeling right! Ideas? :hugs: to all x x x


----------



## MegNE922

BBM. I posted to you on the other forum. I took Clomid too for the first time this month. Those all sound like similar symptoms I had but I just was wondering what days did you take it? I've had late everything this month. AF isn't now due until June 5. I O's 4 days late too.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

MegNE922 said:


> BBM. I posted to you on the other forum. I took Clomid too for the first time this month. Those all sound like similar symptoms I had but I just was wondering what days did you take it? I've had late everything this month. AF isn't now due until June 5. I O's 4 days late too.

Hi I took it 3-7 last one us today! The cramping feels like the ovulation pains I got in cycle 1 an 2 but it's to early surely?? x x


----------



## MegNE922

So maybe your cycle was just a little longer than expected. Test for O every day.


----------

